# Foundry Coffee Roasters



## Canyon fodder

Discussion of Foundry Coffee Roasters, Sheffield.


----------



## jeebsy

Very much, there's a couple of threads on their stuff.


----------



## coffeechap

They roast some banging beans, definitely worth a go, had a few if their roasts atvthe recent forum day


----------



## GCGlasgow

Pretty well used on here and site sponsors also.


----------



## Phil104

Their roasts are stunning&#8230;it does depend upon what you like, of course.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi as new to the forum , its a reasonable question to ask , if you don't ask , how else are you meant to know ...

There is lots of positive feedback from people who used their coffee.

They are a quality roaster, of course depends on what your taste preferences are . Have a look at their site , if so you see coffee that you like the tasting notes of them give them a go would be my advice . Pm them on here for a discount code before you order from them ( check the site sponsor link or the rotating banners )


----------



## Canyon fodder

Thank for your help


----------



## Step21

I've had 3 of their beans recently. Each one a cracker. Depends of course on your taste preferences.


----------



## hotmetal

Mr Boots nailed it. They're good roasters, and that's the great thing about the forum, ask anything and someone will know. I've just finished a bag of their Rocko mountain reserve Yirgacheffe which was a cracking bean, but as boots says it also comes down to personal taste. Give them a go.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I really like them too. I'm just finishing their Kenya Rungeto Co-op which I really rated.


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> I really like them too. I'm just finishing their Kenya Rungeto Co-op which I really rated.


Wasn't sure that would work as espresso, it's pretty sharp but i liked it and it made an incredible flat white


----------



## 4515

Also worth checking their post in the beans section - offer to forum members where you can get a discount code on their beans

And yes - I've had a few beans from Foundry and enjoyed them all


----------



## Xpenno

Really dig Foundry, they keep it simple with a couple of well roasted and tasty coffee's.


----------



## NickdeBug

I actually have a "order 1kg of Rocko Mountain" reoccurring reminder in my Outlook calendar.


----------



## Phil104

NickdeBug said:


> I actually have a "order 1kg of Rocko Mountain" reoccurring reminder in my Outlook calendar.


And when they run out, as they surely will?


----------



## Dallah

Great guys at Foundry and beans are awesome. They are also very friendly and helpful. If you ask any questions, they are always there to help. I won't be the first to say this but the Rocko Mountain is brilliant. So brilliant I fear they may run out. So please don't buy the Rocko Mountain. Leave it all for Jeebsy and me.


----------



## Dallah

phil104 said:


> and when they run out, as they surely will?


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## NickdeBug

Phil104 said:


> And when they run out, as they surely will?


I will have to find something slightly less addictive.

Maybe crystal meth


----------



## jeebsy

Phil104 said:


> And when they run out, as they surely will?


Yirgs are coming back into season i think, hopefully they have enough to last through

I have a business requirement for these beans, its unfair for the rest of you to use them all up for home drinking.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Wasn't sure that would work as espresso, it's pretty sharp but i liked it and it made an incredible flat white


I really liked it as an espresso, a bit of a curve ball I admit. Nice pulled slightly longer. I liked it brewed too


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> I really liked it as an espresso, a bit of a curve ball I admit. Nice pulled slightly longer. I liked it brewed too


It's amazing as brewed


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> It's amazing as brewed


I've only tried it in an Aeropress or Sowdens using a porlex but thought it was pretty dam good.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

CamV6 said:


> I always thought I only really liked so called darker roasts but the skill and care taken by Callum and Lee and their skill in finding the correct roast for the correct beans has re-educated or stared to re-educate the way I look at beans/roasts/roasters.


Completely agree, Foundry and Hasbean have opened me up to lighter roasts from a die hard dark roast fan.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> It's amazing as brewed


Works as straight espresso, brewed and with milk. Few beans manage all three.


----------



## paul whu

I just ordered a Kilo of their Rocko Mountain which I sampled as a brewed drink at the forum day. Can't wait to have it as espresso. I previously had a kilo of the Rwandan and it was easy to dial in and absolutely delicious


----------



## risky

I've got most of a bag of CC Mediterranean Mocha and a whole bag of Mystery Beans 3 sitting unopened but am really tempted to get some of this Rocko Mountain before you lot buy it all and it disappears!


----------



## NickdeBug

I had the Rwandan when it first came out. Absolutely delicious.

Rocko Mountain is firmly established as my go-to bean. Takes a slightly finer grind and don't be afraid to run an espresso a bit longer than usual.

18g>35g in anything from 34-40 secs has worked for me.

Tastes fantastic in my morning flat white


----------



## jeebsy

David Ike's favourite coffee too, loves it in a Chemex


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Thanks all, great to know we're doing something right for the most part! Just thinking how nice it would be to have a trainee! - all our beans are roasted by me, all of them, all of the time. Any that deviate from the profile for that particular bean (which is monitored by a computer) go into the stales bin. It hardly ever happens these days to be honest but the idea that I could send out any beans that weren't right just doesn't compute on any level. For a really small roaster like us, consistency is absolutely everything. Customers are hard won and we need to keep them once we know they like what we're doing!

Just so people know, we have three new beans coming in the next couple of weeks, all of which we're really excited about- a Guatemalan, Kenyan and a Colombian.

We're also hoping to have enough rocko mountain reserve to last another couple of months. We took a huge risk buying so much of it, maybe 3-4 times what we normally buy - but now I'm really glad we did.

Thanks again to everyone on here for the support, it means a lot to both Callum and myself.


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> David Ike's favourite coffee too, loves it in a Chemex


Do you know this because he pops by your stall?


----------



## Phil104

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Thanks all, great to know we're doing something right for the most part! Just thinking how nice it would be to have a trainee! - all our beans are roasted by me, all of them, all of the time. Any that deviate from the profile for that particular bean (which is monitored by a computer) go into the stales bin. It hardly ever happens these days to be honest but the idea that I could send out any beans that weren't right just doesn't compute on any level. For a really small roaster like us, consistency is absolutely everything. Customers are hard won and we need to keep them once we know they like what we're doing!
> 
> Just so people know, we have three new beans coming in the next couple of weeks, all of which we're really excited about- a Guatemalan, Kenyan and a Colombian.
> 
> We're also hoping to have enough rocko mountain reserve to last another couple of months. We took a huge risk buying so much of it, maybe 3-4 times what we normally buy - but now I'm really glad we did.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone on here for the support, it means a lot to both Callum and myself.


Spot on Lee - and thank you for the preview of what's arriving. More shades of wonderful coffee experience.


----------



## Heligan

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> We're also hoping to have enough rocko mountain reserve to last another couple of months.


Phew! Just had a kilo delivered today along with a kilo of the Rwandan which I've not had before, but was a bit worried I should have ordered more. Might have to stockpile some before you do run out. The delivery driver said he'd had them on board since first thing and his van had smelled wonderful all day.


----------



## jeebsy

Phil104 said:


> Do you know this because he pops by your stall?


Him, the Queen and Bill Gates come by each fortnight talking about secret plans to make people's coffee taste like fruit


----------



## johnealey

Up until the forum day at Rave had not tried any of Foundry's beans being pretty much both feet in the "dark" camp. What I tried on the day opened my eyes as to what can be achieved when you go to the lighter side (I have had a couple of guest slots on LSOL so was "warming" to the difference)

The Rocko mountain so many different ways as brewed really brought me round, enough to come away from the day with a bag of Rocko Mountain ( liked that and moreish), tweega (currently enjoying as syphon and flat whites and in a couple of days, a cold brew) and just opened the rwandan this evening (smell lovely, still yet to try as espresso). All are very very good and if you like something a little less chocolately ( darker bean generalisation) then would heartily recommend. Had a cracking latte made from this on the day, sublime coffee strawberry milkshake!

Will I move away from the Dark side?, possibly not, but am learning to encompass different tastes not just in brewed but in Espresso as well. I roast a lot of my own beans so Foundry never going to retire on what I buy, but of the three tried to date, not one I would not buy again.

John

Hope of help


----------



## urbanbumpkin

johnealey said:



> Up until the forum day at Rave had not tried any of Foundry's beans being pretty much both feet in the "dark" camp. What I tried on the day opened my eyes as to what can be achieved when you go to the lighter side (I have had a couple of guest slots on LSOL so was "warming" to the difference)
> 
> The Rocko mountain so many different ways as brewed really brought me round, enough to come away from the day with a bag of Rocko Mountain ( liked that and moreish), tweega (currently enjoying as syphon and flat whites and in a couple of days, a cold brew) and just opened the rwandan this evening (smell lovely, still yet to try as espresso). All are very very good and if you like something a little less chocolately ( darker bean generalisation) then would heartily recommend. Had a cracking latte made from this on the day, sublime coffee strawberry milkshake!
> 
> Will I move away from the Dark side?, possibly not, but am learning to encompass different tastes not just in brewed but in Espresso as well. I roast a lot of my own beans so Foundry never going to retire on what I buy, but of the three tried to date, not one I would not buy again.
> 
> John
> 
> Hope of help


Brilliant. Similar journey to me.


----------



## 4515

Similar story here. Started on lighter roasts but my technique and equipment meant my results were not great. Moved to darker roasts and enjoyed these but too much of a good thing and I went back to medium and lighter roasts. New equipment and a greater understanding of what I was doing meant that lighter roasts were more enjoyable than my initial lighter beans. Had a few of foundry so beans and enjoyed them all - will certainly be trying the new beans.


----------



## hotmetal

Same here. When I got my classic and MC2 the seller gave me some Square Mile red brick. It was so acidic and horrible it put me off lighter roasts. Of course it was probably my n00bness and kit rather than the beans but now I am a bit more confident in getting good results from a variety of beans, and have better kit, I'm open to roasts of a much wider spectrum. I too came away from Rave with a bag of Divino Niño and a bag of Rocko Mountain, as I really enjoyed what I tasted that day.


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> Him, the Queen and Bill Gates come by each fortnight talking about secret plans to make people's coffee taste like fruit


 A shame that you only started since Steve Jobs died - no doubt he would have been a regular. You will have a great memoir when the time comes to write it.


----------



## inkydog

I usually buy my Yirgacheffe from Coffee Plant roasters in Portobello, London, but they've had supply issues recently. Just finished my first bag of Foundry Ethiopian Yirgacheffe. It tasted completely different to the former, very strawberry milkshake, which for me is an acquired taste, but when I blended the last few beans with some Coffee Plant roast Ethiopian Sidamo, I had my perfect flat white. I thought the Foundry were excellent to deal with, friendly service and fast delivery. I will be trying their other beans.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jeebsy said:


> Yirgs are coming back into season i think, hopefully they have enough to last through
> 
> I have a business requirement for these beans, its unfair for the rest of you to use them all up for home drinking.


We're in the interesting position of (in the near future) having two different crops of this bean on offer. The new Rocko Mountain is only days away from being with us, maybe a week or so to get the profiling sorted. I think we're going to offer both at the same time as it'll be interesting to see what the differences are, and which people prefer. I'm hearing good things about the new crop so super excited to try it out.


----------



## bronc

Would you recommended a single or double shot flat white to bring out the strawberry milkshake for the Rocko?


----------



## Mrboots2u

bronc said:


> Would you recommended a single or double shot flat white to bring out the strawberry milkshake for the Rocko?


How much milk are you using ( size of cup )

Probably more dependent on the extraction itself too


----------



## bronc

150ml cup. Extracting at a 1:2 ratio.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I guess it's as much about strength preference as much as anything else. Our shots are between 36 and 40+ grams depending on which grinder we're using. It makes for a pretty intense milk drink and I know some people would find it a bit much.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> Probably more dependent on the extraction itself too


.....clearly this ️ - for me, once the shot is good, the strawberry milkshake elements are inevitable!


----------



## Rhys

Sounds interesting, will you be at Cup North in Manchester?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Not entirely decided as yet. It was a very expensive outing for us last year and I'm not sure it was worth the cost for us. It's even more expensive this year. I'll definitely be there as a visitor, though, even if we don't have a stand. Should be making a final decision within the next week or so.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

....and I'd definitely be up for doing something like Cup North. Maybe the Glasgow Coffee Festival?


----------



## jeebsy

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> ....and I'd definitely be up for doing something like Cup North. Maybe the Glasgow Coffee Festival?


You know my thoughts on this...


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jeebsy said:


> You know my thoughts on this...


Yeah, we need to do this. I'll get in touch and let's see what we can do.


----------



## jeebsy

Soon as the dates/details are announced i'll be in touch - Foundry x All Started Here would be rocking!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Good stuff, looking forward to this.


----------



## Doozerless

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> We're in the interesting position of (in the near future) having two different crops of this bean on offer. The new Rocko Mountain is only days away from being with us, maybe a week or so to get the profiling sorted. I think we're going to offer both at the same time as it'll be interesting to see what the differences are, and which people prefer. I'm hearing good things about the new crop so super excited to try it out.


 @foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Lee, any update on the new Rocko crop? I'm due to re-order again and wouldn't mind holding out for an A/B comparison purchase.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yes! It's arriving on Thursday! It'll probably be a week or two before we've profiled and tested etc but I've heard great things about the new crop. I'll update on here as and when things are progressed.


----------



## dsc

Lee any chance of moving away from using Hermes for deliveries? It takes bloody ages to get the parcel, order placed on Mon, send out straight away and the earliest I can get it is tomorrow (assuming they pull their fingers out of their asses).

T.


----------



## jeebsy

I usually get a Saturday roast on a Wednesday with MyHermes. Plan ahead.

If you need stuff more quickly you can pay extra for fast postage.


----------



## dsc

Standard for 350g packs is 1st class according to the website. Options start at 2nd class RM, which is what I assumed the free delivery would be, but it ended up as Hermes which is probably slower than walking the thing yourself.

Curious to see if Hermes is cheaper than RM 2nd class for various weights, if I could I would always go for RM, Hermes is useless imho.

T.


----------



## bronc

Ah, I wish I knew that the free delivery was so slow. I'll probably have to wait two weeks to get the coffee to me in Bulgaria







How can shipping within the UK be so slow? It takes my forwarding service a week to deliver my stuff to Bulgaria - that's around 1500 miles.


----------



## dsc

Generally speaking shipping within the UK is good, quite easy to get majority of items next day, this is including standard post. Issue is with Hermes which is a budget courier company and delivery with them can be quite random, Ive had stuff delivered within 2 days and stuff that took more than a week.

T.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hermes is supposed to be within 3 working days. It's a difficult one with orders over 2kg ( which includes overs of 2kg coffee when you have the box). Next day on small quantities is ridiculously expensive in comparison. Anything under 2kg goes second class Royal Mail (except the 350g bags which go first class as large letters). Maybe we should put a next day option on the shipping for people that need it quicker but it's all about trying to keep the costs down ultimately.


----------



## dsc

A fast option would most definitely help. Doesnt force anything on anyone, but you can pay a bit more to have it faster if you are desperate or running low on beans.

Btw mine arrived today, so indeed 3 working days.

T.


----------



## jkb89

Can I put in an order for 1kg of the new batch and a posh keepcup please?







When everything's sorted of course, but i'm running out so if you can get a shift on that'd be brill


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hoping that both will be ready to go by the end of next week. Will keep people updated on here as we go.


----------



## jkb89

Any news Lee?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yeah, sorry. We're still a couple of weeks away. Hopefully a bit sooner. Fairly sure we have the profile nailed but want to run a couple of others and test, just to be sure. Sorry to anyone waiting. I just hope people realise we're absolutely determined to get it as good as it possibly can be. Please bear with us, it's almost there!


----------



## risky

Good things come to those who wait!

And just in case anyone is confused, I renamed the thread to something a bit more relevant. I think it's clear that Foundry are rated very highly on this forum.


----------



## Jon

Is there an offer code for foundry that someone can share please?

Edit: sorry found it!


----------



## Mrboots2u

jonc said:


> Is there an offer code for foundry that someone can share please?
> 
> Edit: sorry found it!


pm @foundryroasters.com as per the banner


----------



## Jon

Mrboots2u said:


> pm @foundryroasters.com as per the banner


I did ages ago!

Just didn't have the code though - found here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=280792


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Just finishing up my first Foundry order - I get why people love the Rocko Mountain but the Guatemalan is even better!


----------



## Jon

Nimble Motionists said:


> Just finishing up my first Foundry order - I get why people love the Rocko Mountain but the Guatemalan is even better!


Top tip. Thanks!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Nimble Motionists said:


> Just finishing up my first Foundry order - I get why people love the Rocko Mountain but the Guatemalan is even better!


If you like the Guat, you'll probably love the new Colombian we have. It'll be on the site as soon as the labels arrive, any time now.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

So, the new Rocko is taking a little bit longer than we anticipated to get ready. I'm sure that we're close now - the latest profile will be ready for testing this weekend. I'm sorry to those that have been waiting eagerly and ask you to just bear with us a little longer - I'm completely confident that people will be happy with the results, it's great coffee. We will have a new Colombian ready for sale any time now, just waiting for the labels to arrive - it should be available before the end of the week.

*In the meantime, we have decided to release a limited quantity of our current Rocko Mountain with 50% off*. The code to enter at checkout is 'rockbottomrocko' - it is applicable to 1kg of Rocko Mountain only and will work for 50 orders. Thanks for your patience all.


----------



## Nod

Great stuff Lee and thanks a lot for a mega deal.

Mine is ordered!


----------



## Lefteye

Thanks Lee. Rocko has been my favourite coffee this year,order placed!


----------



## jlarkin

Amazing offer with a cool code to boot. Great work Lee and Callum! Can't wait for the new season one, oh wait I can I've just bought a bargain kilo of the current one :-D


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Fantastic offer - can't refuse - ordered!


----------



## Jon

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> So, the new Rocko is taking a little bit longer than we anticipated to get ready. I'm sure that we're close now - the latest profile will be ready for testing this weekend. I'm sorry to those that have been waiting eagerly and ask you to just bear with us a little longer - I'm completely confident that people will be happy with the results, it's great coffee. We will have a new Colombian ready for sale any time now, just waiting for the labels to arrive - it should be available before the end of the week.
> 
> *In the meantime, we have decided to release a limited quantity of our current Rocko Mountain with 50% off*. The code to enter at checkout is 'rockbottomrocko' - it is applicable to 1kg of Rocko Mountain only and will work for 50 orders. Thanks for your patience all.


Jeez. Ordered a kilo of this just 2 days ago for the very first time.


----------



## Fevmeister

my order has gone in :0

never tried foundry before so fingers crossed for good things!


----------



## YerbaMate170

Wait, so does this mean the Rocko I had about a month ago will be replaced with something else?! I definitely need to place one last order before it goes!


----------



## reneb

thanks lee, that is an absolute bargain! just ordered a kilo. looking forward to trying the new rm when it comes out and the new colombian.


----------



## Heligan

Wow, thanks Lee! I've been trying to decide whether to order now or wait for the new batch, so the offer has clinched it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

YerbaMate170 said:


> Wait, so does this mean the Rocko I had about a month ago will be replaced with something else?! I definitely need to place one last order before it goes!


Yes it will be replaced with more Rocko


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jonc said:


> Jeez. Ordered a kilo of this just 2 days ago for the very first time.


I'll refund the discount to you Jon. It would be too harsh to miss out by a couple of days.


----------



## Jon

Oh. Are you sure!? That's terribly kind - I guarantee I'll be back!


----------



## Fevmeister

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I'll refund the discount to you Jon. It would be too harsh to miss out by a couple of days.


very classy!

Any tips on rest time before tucking in?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Fevmeister said:


> very classy!
> 
> Any tips on rest time before tucking in?


I'd give it 5-7 days after roasting for espresso. 48 hours or maybe a bit less for filter.


----------



## jlarkin

Fevmeister said:


> Any tips on rest time before tucking in?


I prefer to sit back, read a little bit of news from various sources, maybe have a look at coffeeforums and then make a drink - does that help? :-D.


----------



## bronc

YerbaMate170 said:


> Wait, so does this mean the Rocko I had about a month ago will be replaced with something else?! I definitely need to place one last order before it goes!


There will be a new crop of the Rocko - even better from what I've heard.


----------



## YerbaMate170

bronc said:


> There will be a new crop of the Rocko - even better from what I've heard.


*drools*


----------



## Tigermad

Jus bought a kilo on special. My coffee machine doesn't come until Friday next week, I will get through approx 350g per week. What's the best way to store it? Will the last bag still be ok to use after 3 weeks if I separate the kg to 300g bags?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Tigermad said:


> Jus bought a kilo on special. My coffee machine doesn't come until Friday next week, I will get through approx 350g per week. What's the best way to store it? Will the last bag still be ok to use after 3 weeks if I separate the kg to 300g bags?


Yeah, it'll be fine for three weeks after roasting. I find that most beans start to deteriorate after around then though but I'm spoils as a result of always having fresh beans so I rarely have them beyond two weeks old. Maybe others will be able to give you a better idea with this particular bean. In terms of storage, just re-seal the bag. Don't put in fridge, just somewhere dark and not too warm is ideal.


----------



## Tigermad

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, it'll be fine for three weeks after roasting. I find that most beans start to deteriorate after around then though but I'm spoils as a result of always having fresh beans so I rarely have them beyond two weeks old. Maybe others will be able to give you a better idea with this particular bean. In terms of storage, just re-seal the bag. Don't put in fridge, just somewhere dark and not too warm is ideal.


Thanks. When will this batch have been roasted?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

It'll be roasted this afternoon. The front page of our website always has the next roast date at the top.


----------



## risky

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It'll be roasted this afternoon. The front page of our website always has the next roast date at the top.


Something a lot of other Roasters could learn from!

I hate having to dig about on a Roaster's site to to try and find out when it will actually be roasted.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

yeah, always important to be able to plan the bean supply!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

we're about halfway through the allocation for this offer so it's still possible to bag some amazing beans at a silly price. I wouldn't expect this to last beyond the coming week!


----------



## Russ

Ordered!

Thanks

Russ


----------



## johnealey

Ordered a kilo and thanks Lee, really enjoyed it last time and hopefully will last long enough to run back to back with the upcoming batch!

Quality and once again cracking example of forum / business interaction.

John


----------



## Tigermad

Does the kilo come in a one way valve bag? Just checking if I need to get some storage containers.


----------



## dsc

Got a bag as well, you'd be mad not to with this price. Cheers Lee!

T.


----------



## MSM

Also ordered a bag - my first order of Rocko!


----------



## Phil_

Kilo ordered, been wanting to try these beans....can't believe I didn't spot this earlier though as only ordered 350g bag this morning. I have emailed the guys at Foundry to see if I can change my earlier order to one of their other beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phil_ said:


> Kilo ordered, been wanting to try these beans....can't believe I didn't spot this earlier though as only ordered 350g bag this morning. I have emailed the guys at Foundry to see if I can change my earlier order to one of their other beans.


 @foundrycoffeeroasters.com sure Lee will pick it up


----------



## customcoffee

kilo in







first time foundry order, looking forward to it


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Tigermad said:


> Does the kilo come in a one way valve bag? Just checking if I need to get some storage containers.


It does indeed.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Phil_ said:


> Kilo ordered, been wanting to try these beans....can't believe I didn't spot this earlier though as only ordered 350g bag this morning. I have emailed the guys at Foundry to see if I can change my earlier order to one of their other beans.


All sorted


----------



## Drewster

At that price it'd be rude not to!

Thanks


----------



## yardbent

in at the deep end

having got my first grinder yesterday - a 'loaner' - just ordered a discounted 1kg ---- so its still avaiable....


----------



## yardbent

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> All sorted


hi

first order placed.....i have some others to use first - can i stick the whole bag in the frig - or dark pantry - for how long..?

thanks for the service..!


----------



## Fevmeister

yardbent said:


> hi
> 
> first order placed.....i have some others to use first - can i stick the whole bag in the frig - or dark pantry - for how long..?
> 
> thanks for the service..!


dark pantry

youll be okay up to 3 weeks after you receive them


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yeah, personally I'd never put beans in the fridge. Just wrap them up and keep them away from strong light and heat. Some people freeze them. I don't have any experience of this so can't really advise. Best to try to order what you know you'll get through within a month of roasting I reckon.


----------



## Wobin19

Thanks for the code Lee, I could not resist this bargain ! Cheers.


----------



## dsc

Got mine today, sent yesterday as a 2nd class packet. Last time Hermes had my FCR beans they got sent Mon but arrived Thu. I'll go with RM from now on

T.


----------



## Fevmeister

Got mine today, having being out of the office yesterday.

Excellent service, looking forward to getting going on them

I requested that Lee schedule delivery so they arrived monday, and he did exactly that!

Thanks again for the great deal


----------



## yardbent

ordered Sunday - delivered at noon today {Tues}- well impressed....












off to brew.!!

thanks for a ''Good Deal''


----------



## oursus

Canyon fodder said:


> Thinking of giving them a try..












Arrived just now, roasted yesterday by Lee


----------



## Fevmeister

yardbent said:


> ordered Sunday - delivered at noon today {Tues}- well impressed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to brew.!!
> 
> thanks for a ''Good Deal''


wait around 5-7 days from now before tucking into them, give them chance to de-gas


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Fevmeister said:


> wait around 5-7 days from now before tucking into them, give them chance to de-gas


I'd agree for espresso but quite likely to be good for filter within 48 hours of roasting.


----------



## yardbent

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I'd agree for espresso but quite likely to be good for filter within 48 hours of roasting.


ok - espresso - so in the pantry till next week - still sealed.


----------



## Phil_

Got home from work to find these waiting for me:

  

Will be trying the Guatemala in the CCD tomorrow. Cheers for sorting my order out @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## Asgross

Hi sent a pm this morning for members discount, have you had a chance to add my email address ?

Thanks


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Asgross said:


> Hi sent a pm this morning for members discount, have you had a chance to add my email address ?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, only just seen this. Hectic day! Give me 10 mins. Will message you when done.


----------



## Wobin19

Yep 1 Kg of Rocko on the doormat when I got home, cheers Lee, that was quick!


----------



## chipbutty

Just received my 1KG of RM. I've had it before but was a little underwhelmed with it in filter (I don't drink espresso). Anyway, I thought a kilo of the stuff should allow more experimentation this time. Though with my previous 350g bag I did try it in the Aeropress, CCD, Moka Pot, Impress and Siphon with varying methods and ratios. So far with the new 1KG batch I've had it in the CCD and Aeropress. Again I find the flavour very subtle and a bit lacking though I do get the hints of strawberry. Maybe this is just the way this bean is, subtle.

Anyone else had had nice brews with RM and if so what are your methods? Cheers.


----------



## MSM

Got mine in the post today!

Looking forward to trying this.


----------



## johnealey

Roasted yesterday, arrived today, 1kg Rocko.

Thanks Lee


----------



## risky

chipbutty said:


> Just received my 1KG of RM. I've had it before but was a little underwhelmed with it in filter (I don't drink espresso). Anyway, I thought a kilo of the stuff should allow more experimentation this time. Though with my previous 350g bag I did try it in the Aeropress, CCD, Moka Pot, Impress and Siphon with varying methods and ratios. So far with the new 1KG batch I've had it in the CCD and Aeropress. Again I find the flavour very subtle and a bit lacking though I do get the hints of strawberry. Maybe this is just the way this bean is, subtle.
> 
> Anyone else had had nice brews with RM and if so what are your methods? Cheers.


V60, Perger Method was nice for this IMO. Don't know if I would ever call rocko mountain subtle, it's a pretty distinctive flavour.


----------



## DoubleShot

@risky

Off-topic...you into Grim Fandango game by any chance. Only just realised that's what you've used as your avatar pic!


----------



## risky

DoubleShot said:


> @risky
> 
> Off-topic...you into Grim Fandango game by any chance. Only just realised that's what you've used as your avatar pic!


My favourite game of all time!


----------



## YerbaMate170

chipbutty said:


> Just received my 1KG of RM. I've had it before but was a little underwhelmed with it in filter (I don't drink espresso). Anyway, I thought a kilo of the stuff should allow more experimentation this time. Though with my previous 350g bag I did try it in the Aeropress, CCD, Moka Pot, Impress and Siphon with varying methods and ratios. So far with the new 1KG batch I've had it in the CCD and Aeropress. Again I find the flavour very subtle and a bit lacking though I do get the hints of strawberry. Maybe this is just the way this bean is, subtle.
> 
> Anyone else had had nice brews with RM and if so what are your methods? Cheers.


Hmm, I only use Chemex and Rocko Mountain for me is the best coffee I've ever had through Chemex... Sweetness was incredible. I'm very surprised to hear of your struggles, but all I can say is, I had it as filter and it was great!

Can't say my brewing method/ratios etc were any different to regular - but yeah, worked really well for me as Chemex.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Apologies for being out of touch with latest news but somebody mentioned a new Rocko Mountain coming soon - how soon is this likely to be? Just because, if it's not for a little while and the old stuff is still around, I'll place another order for it


----------



## DoubleShot

@YerbaMate170

Re-post of earlier post from foundry.



foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> So, the new Rocko is taking a little bit longer than we anticipated to get ready. I'm sure that we're close now - the latest profile will be ready for testing this weekend. I'm sorry to those that have been waiting eagerly and ask you to just bear with us a little longer - I'm completely confident that people will be happy with the results, it's great coffee. We will have a new Colombian ready for sale any time now, just waiting for the labels to arrive - it should be available before the end of the week.
> 
> *In the meantime, we have decided to release a limited quantity of our current Rocko Mountain with 50% off*. The code to enter at checkout is 'rockbottomrocko' - it is applicable to 1kg of Rocko Mountain only and will work for 50 orders. Thanks for your patience all.


Latest profile was due for testing last weekend by my reckoning so shouldn't be far away now.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

YerbaMate170 said:


> Apologies for being out of touch with latest news but somebody mentioned a new Rocko Mountain coming soon - how soon is this likely to be? Just because, if it's not for a little while and the old stuff is still around, I'll place another order for it


We did do some testing of the latest profile this weekend just gone and it's definitely very close now. Next step is a bit more testing and then brewing with some different methods. It's turned out that this batch has needed a different approach to roasting than the last batch, which has made things a bit tricky. I'm hopeful we'll be there by the end of next week at the latest now! - it'll be worth the wait, I promise.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

.....oh, and also - we're down to the last 10kg-ish of the 'rock bottom rocko'. We'll be keeping the old batch on sale until it's all gone as we have several customers that want to continue buying that one regardless of how the new one turns out. Having said that, it won't last long - maybe two or three weeks.


----------



## WilliamPiper

My rock bottom Rocko arrived yesterday - really quick delivery. Looking forward to trying it!


----------



## Beanosaurus

I was there on Sunday and had a great time geeking out with Lee and Callum.

Along with a couple of friends we got to sample some new beans - a great Colombian and some fresh crop of the latest Rocko Mountain, both mega yum.

I know a lot of people are fans of the latter and you'll be in for a treat when you get some!

The initial visit was to have a look at a Nuova Simonelli Aurelia 2 group that my friend ended up taking home with him, the machine with a couple of WBC mods courtesy of Callum was on the bench and ready to play with along side a Compak E8 and E10 Master.










I was quite surprised by the amount of space the guys had to work in, tucked away in a cosy Sheffield suburb it was not obvious where they were and I was expecting some spacey industrial unit with a big roaster. I couldn't have been any more wrong, the guys use a 5kg Probat and have just a few rooms to operate.










Just goes to show what you can achieve no matter the space, these guys clearly love what they do and invest a lot of time and effort into their operation.




























Felt privileged to be there, we witnessed some rare beasts and Lee was generous enough to give us a bag of just about every bean they do, great day!


----------



## chipbutty

I also have a V60 and Gino dripper so I'll try those as well. Pour over does tend to get the most from a bean in my experience.

I honestly don't find RM particularly distinctive! I have tried a couple of other beans from Foundry and they were excellent. Perhaps RM just isn't for me.



risky said:


> V60, Perger Method was nice for this IMO. Don't know if I would ever call rocko mountain subtle, it's a pretty distinctive flavour.


----------



## robashton

The size of that R120 still comes as a shock


----------



## Beanosaurus

robashton said:


> The size of that R120 still comes as a shock


It's even bigger in the flesh, imposing and monstrous. #grindzilla


----------



## DoubleShot

Nice write up @Beanosaurus sounds like you had a great time. If I was closer, I'd love to visit and spend some time at Foundry with Lee and Callum, talking and drinking coffee. Both are deffo coffee enthusiasts!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

DoubleShot said:


> Nice write up @Beanosaurus sounds like you had a great time. If I was closer, I'd love to visit and spend some time at Foundry with Lee and Callum, talking and drinking coffee. Both are deffo coffee enthusiasts!


.....and you'd be welcome anytime!


----------



## risky

What''s the antique machine hidden away there?


----------



## Fevmeister

Just noticed there isn't a roast date on my bag, anyone else get the same?


----------



## johnealey

If you ordered it as part of the 50% off Rocko, Lee did say was roasting this monday just gone if that helps. Away from mine that arrived yesterday so unable to check mine.

John


----------



## Fevmeister

johnealey said:


> If you ordered it as part of the 50% off Rocko, Lee did say was roasting this monday just gone if that helps. Away from mine that arrived yesterday so unable to check mine.
> 
> John


Mine arrived on Monday so can't of been then!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Does the label not say 'hand roasted by Lee on...'?


----------



## YerbaMate170

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> We did do some testing of the latest profile this weekend just gone and it's definitely very close now. Next step is a bit more testing and then brewing with some different methods. It's turned out that this batch has needed a different approach to roasting than the last batch, which has made things a bit tricky. I'm hopeful we'll be there by the end of next week at the latest now! - it'll be worth the wait, I promise.


Thanks for the reply - is the aim with the second version to try and be similar to the original, or will it be its own, new taste profile if that makes sense? Just because the current RM for me is one of the most distinctive coffees I've tried so, if the new version will be fairly different, I'll order that - but also order some of the old stuff before it disappears forever


----------



## Mrboots2u

It's a different crop this year . From what I can tell so far from a couple of coffees from roasters it's not entirely same this is no bad thing tho . Seems to be an added creaminess , little less funk , bit easier to extract


----------



## Beanosaurus

risky said:


> What''s the antique machine hidden away there?


Not sure though I hope Callum restores it, it looks like something from a 70's arcade!!


----------



## Fevmeister

DoubleShot said:


> Does the label not say 'hand roasted by Lee on...'?


yeah but the box is blank


----------



## jlarkin

Fevmeister said:


> Just noticed there isn't a roast date on my bag, anyone else get the same?


Mine was roasted Fri 18 Sept and arrived Mon 21st. Mine has the date written on the back of the bag at the top.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Fevmeister said:


> Just noticed there isn't a roast date on my bag, anyone else get the same?


Oops, that's weird. Must have missed that somehow. If you tell me when you ordered, I can tell you the roast date. We're three times a week these days.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> It's a different crop this year . From what I can tell so far from a couple of coffees from roasters it's not entirely same this is no bad thing tho . Seems to be an added creaminess , little less funk , bit easier to extract


Agree with this. Still fiddling a bit with it. It is easier to get solubility without sacrificing the nice blue fruit in this bean but we're still tweaking to see if we might be able to sacrifice a tiny bit of that solubility in the pursuit of bigger fruit. Too early to tell on the roast from yesterday whether this has entirely worked. Yet more testing this weekend after the coffee has had a few days rest.


----------



## Fevmeister

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Oops, that's weird. Must have missed that somehow. If you tell me when you ordered, I can tell you the roast date. We're three times a week these days.


That would be good, I ordered on Thursday at 12:19


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Fevmeister said:


> That would be good, I ordered on Thursday at 12:19


So, roasted on Friday morning.


----------



## Fevmeister

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> So, roasted on Friday morning.


Great

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Fevmeister

To confirm


----------



## DoubleShot

Little elf who fills in the boxes must have been too busy enjoying the tasty coffee and that one must have somehow slipped pass him?!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

risky said:


> What''s the antique machine hidden away there?


It's a one group Brasilia I think. It doesn't work at the moment but it will do soon. The buttons are great and with some new paint and a good going over, it should be a really cool little machine.


----------



## Drewster

Got my rock bottom rocko sitting waiting for me when I got home yesterday 

So I've knocked out a couple of V60s last night and this morning......

Mmmmmmmm Mmmmmm Mmmm!!!!

Oh how I've missed lighter beans!!!

These are the best cups I've had, literally, for months while I have languished in DSOL wasteland....

I am going to enjoy working through these 

Expect an update on my syphon virgin thread - cos I am gonna put some of these through!


----------



## chipbutty

Well I'm still not getting anything interesting from this bean. The strawberry notes quickly disappeared a few days after roasting. This was the main flavour I could detect. I've tried every brewing method known to man and RM just tastes very bland to me. Weird as this bean is wildly popular. Very frustrating.


----------



## doolallysquiff

Cracked open the Rocko and just had a V60 (Perger Method): super sweet finish.


----------



## Mrboots2u

chipbutty said:


> Well I'm still not getting anything interesting from this bean. The strawberry notes quickly disappeared a few days after roasting. This was the main flavour I could detect. I've tried every brewing method known to man and RM just tastes very bland to me. Weird as this bean is wildly popular. Very frustrating.


So say v60 - what dose in and water out at what temp? We might be able to help extract a tastier drink for you. What kind of bean normally gets your tongue wagging ? Africans ? Americans ? Naturals ?


----------



## YerbaMate170

chipbutty said:


> Well I'm still not getting anything interesting from this bean. The strawberry notes quickly disappeared a few days after roasting. This was the main flavour I could detect. I've tried every brewing method known to man and RM just tastes very bland to me. Weird as this bean is wildly popular. Very frustrating.


hmm your frustration is frustrating me! I agree with below comments, perhaps explain your process a little? How are you storing beans? If you're noticing obvious flavour fading after a few days, that seems odd.


----------



## jeebsy

Bland is one thing Rocko Mountain aint'.


----------



## greenm

Nimble Motionists said:


> Just finishing up my first Foundry order - I get why people love the Rocko Mountain but the Guatemalan is even better!


Tried the Guatemalan, just beautiful, salted caramel meets green and blacks chocolate. 16gs with slightly shorter pulls than Normal at around 28 secs (94degrees)


----------



## Mrboots2u

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/el-paraiso-colombia/

Ok so the Coumbian , - yeah its a coffee - coffee , but its treacle - dark chocolate and versatile . Will make a lovely comfort Capp as well as a gluggable filter ...


----------



## Wobin19

Just opened the last batch of the Rocko. I had forgotten how good this is. Currently also on Redbrick and found same grind setting but updose from 19 to 20 and a longer shot of 38g. Really nice to have two beans on the go with no adjustments?


----------



## Tewdric

Ok I need to try the Rocko. I've emailed Foundry for the discount code but I'm impatient







. Anyone in a position to PM the current one?


----------



## DoubleShot

Tewdric said:


> Ok I need to try the Rocko. I've emailed Foundry for the discount code but I'm impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone in a position to PM the current one?


.



foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> *In the meantime, we have decided to release a limited quantity of our current Rocko Mountain with 50% off*. The code to enter at checkout is 'rockbottomrocko' - it is applicable to 1kg of Rocko Mountain only and will work for 50 orders. Thanks for your patience all.


----------



## johnealey

Hi Tewdric

From memory I think the code is a combination of code and unlocking your account to accept it. Lee is normally quick on the draw with this so may not be too long a wait.( refers to the regular forum discount rather than the rock bottom rocko above )

Hope of help

John


----------



## Tewdric

That'll teach me for not following the thread properly









Thanks Doubleshot - 2kg duly ordered which should be enough to work out whether I like it or not!


----------



## johnealey

New Rocko mountain avaialble to order on the Foundry site and whist not sure of the cut off for Today (thursday 15/10) roasting, just ordered a kilo hoping may get in in time.

John


----------



## fluffles

I'll be interested to try the new Rocko when space in my coffee cupboard allows. I recently tried (via cupping) the same new crop roasted by a local roaster here - it was truly wonderful and there was a real hit of pineapple as it cooled. I don't see that mentioned in the tasting notes so I guess it could be a case of different roast = different flavours.


----------



## Jon

Argh! New Rocko or Colombian or Guatemalan next! Help!


----------



## jlarkin

jonc said:


> Argh! New Rocko or Colombian or Guatemalan next! Help!


Sounds like you need them all, what's the issue? ;-)


----------



## Jon

jlarkin said:


> Sounds like you need them all, what's the issue? ;-)


True - maybe 350g of each back to back? Was thinking of buying a single kilo. Good shout Joe.


----------



## risky

fluffles said:


> I don't see that mentioned in the tasting notes so I guess it could be a case of different roast = different flavours.


And of course, different roaster, different palate.


----------



## fluffles

jonc said:


> Argh! New Rocko or Colombian or Guatemalan next! Help!


I have just ordered the Guatemalan for the first time, should be here tomorrow I reckon.

Just coming off the old rocko - anyone happen to remember a rough guide to grind setting between the two as a starting point for dialing in?


----------



## jlarkin

I don't keep notes but found, like most say, that the Rocko needs a fine grind whereas the guat was more similar to other coffees so back off the grind a bit too start and go from there. Good coffee, I liked it


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jlarkin said:


> I don't keep notes but found, like most say, that the Rocko needs a fine grind whereas the guat was more similar to other coffees so back off the grind a bit too start and go from there. Good coffee, I liked it


Yeah, that was certainly true of the last Rocko crop Joe. The new one (on sale now for anyone that didn't know) is more soluble and so easier to extract - we're not finding that we need to be going too fine with this one.


----------



## GCGlasgow

I tried the new rocko mountain beans today at Glasgow coffee festival and tasted superb, probably the best I've tried. Better even than the last batch imo, got two bags and can't wait to try them at home.. @foundrycoffeeroasters.com how long will these need rested?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

The ones you got were roasted on Wednesday so you should be good to go. Thanks for the kind words too!


----------



## fluffles

I cracked into the Guatemalan beans yesterday (+6 days after roast) and I have mixed feelings.

The good shots that I pulled were excellent. The tasting notes were spot on - sweet, butterscotch, praline, honey. But I had a real pain dialling them in... first shot was a gusher so I went gradually finer and finer. Then I pulled a great shot. Came back to it later that day and the same dose was a bit of a choker. I thought I must have weighed something badly so pulled another and it choked again. Then I started going coarser until I got another good shot. Tasted great. Now this morning it's gushing again and I've had to go right back to my original fine setting.

Don't know what was going on - same baskets and dose (18g in 18g VST). I've gone through the majority of the bag in 24 hours just dialling and re-dialling it in







. Has this ever happened to anyone else (not necessarily with this bean)?


----------



## @3aan

Your beans are not ready to be consumed! Another week and try again.


----------



## risky

Are your burrs possibly needing replaced?


----------



## fluffles

risky said:


> Are your burrs possibly needing replaced?


I would hope not they've only had a few kg through them







Haven't had this issue before.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Humidity > temp change in room > barista error . Look here first


----------



## risky

I find I have to pay close attention to the distribution with the foundry more so than other beans.


----------



## fluffles

The change was too big to be humidity/temp change it went from completely gushing to a 50 second shot.

Bah, who knows. Will be interesting to see how it goes on my next shot. Very tasty beans when it goes right.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Can't get over how sweet in the cup (Chemex) Rokko Mountain is.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fluffles said:


> The change was too big to be humidity/temp change it went from completely gushing to a 50 second shot.
> 
> Bah, who knows. Will be interesting to see how it goes on my next shot. Very tasty beans when it goes right.


That sounds odd, they should be fine, resting time-wise. Not really got any big ideas other than what has been mentioned already, sorry. These are generally amongst the easiest of our beans to work with so I'm wondering what it might be.


----------



## greenm

The E37S likes quite a few beans in the hopper, at a guess did the 50sec shot have more beans than the gusher? I am getting more consistency by using a Weight (bag of rice) to really push the beans down into the throat of the grinder


----------



## fluffles

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> That sounds odd, they should be fine, resting time-wise. Not really got any big ideas other than what has been mentioned already, sorry. These are generally amongst the easiest of our beans to work with so I'm wondering what it might be.


Equipment failure or dufus batista are the only explanations!


----------



## AL1968

No problems here, minute adjustments as I move down the beans but I only check about every 4 days.


----------



## oursus

Just finished a kg of rocko, have to say, I found them to be really forgiving compared to many...


----------



## fluffles

greenm said:


> The E37S likes quite a few beans in the hopper, at a guess did the 50sec shot have more beans than the gusher? I am getting more consistency by using a Weight (bag of rice) to really push the beans down into the throat of the grinder


No I have a weight and a tube hopper in operation


----------



## doolallysquiff

After the success with the Rocko, I thought I'd give the Guatemalan beans a try. First shot out in a flat white 16g > 33g 29 secs: Malteasers as described in the tasting notes. My milk texture was pants (still getting used to the left hand drive and steam power). I think I've just found my new favourite beans for milk.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

doolallysquiff said:


> After the success with the Rocko, I thought I'd give the Guatemalan beans a try. First shot out in a flat white 16g > 33g 29 secs: Malteasers as described in the tasting notes. My milk texture was pants (still getting used to the left hand drive and steam power). I think I've just found my new favourite beans for milk.


Oh dear, really not many of these beans left I'm afraid. The El Paraiso micro lot from Colombia is successor to that particular Guat. It has those yum choc, treacle flavours that go so well in milk.


----------



## greenm

Perhaps the burrs need more seasoning even the Guat beans are mighty small!? I can remember my E37S being a bit jumpy at the start of ownership and took a while to bed in, especially with lighter roasts, it's very consistent now though


----------



## doolallysquiff

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Oh dear, really not many of these beans left I'm afraid. The El Paraiso micro lot from Colombia is successor to that particular Guat. It has those yum choc, treacle flavours that go so well in milk.


Noooooooooo. Or well, choc treacle flavours could work.


----------



## Mrboots2u

doolallysquiff said:


> Noooooooooo. Or well, choc treacle flavours could work.


The micro lot is nom indeed


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

.....oh, and the new Guat will be ready within a couple of weeks although it's quite different in character to the current one.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Only just been dropping in and out of the forum lately , is there a rocky version 2 or did I just dream it ..


----------



## jeebsy

Thecatlinux said:


> Only just been dropping in and out of the forum lately , is there a rocky version 2 or did I just dream it ..


There sure is, do you want to me send you a sample?


----------



## jkb89

How does the new rocko compare to the old one chaps, thoughts so far? Still got about 300g of the old batch left but sorely tempted to order some more today


----------



## risky

jkb89 said:


> How does the new rocko compare to the old one chaps, thoughts so far? Still got about 300g of the old batch left but sorely tempted to order some more today


It's even better in my opinion, which is some achievement given how good the old one was!


----------



## Fevmeister

Do foundry have any plans to do some decent blends or are they only focussing on SO? and if only SO why only fruity profiles?

Dont get me wrong I enjoyed the rocko mountain considering i dont like light/mid roasts

Edit - just seen the El Paraiso Estate Microlot - Colombia.


----------



## fluffles

The current Guat is not especially fruit either. I usually go for fruit-forward coffees but really fancied something different for a change this time - it hit the spot nicely.


----------



## jeebsy

Fevmeister said:


> if only SO why only fruity profiles?


Because that might be what they want to do?

The Guat and the Colombian aren't fruity anyway.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

We always have a range. The way I think about it is that I like to have something a bit wild (currently the Rocko and soon a new dark honey processed coffee from Nicaragua). I'll also make sure we have at least 2 beans that represent the other end of the spectrum, choc, treacle or whatever (currently the Colombian and Guatemalan) and then a couple that sit somewhere in the middle, i.e with some complexity but not too wild (currently the Tanzanian and Kenyan (although the Kenyan is getting on for wild when spro 'd). The approach isn't about catering for different bits of the market at all. It's purely because I enjoy drinking different kinds of coffee myself depending on my mood, time of day, the equipment I'm using etc. I m generally have pretty much all of them on the go all the time.

It might surprise some people, but we sell almost as much of the Colombian/Guatemalan coffees as we do the Yirg. Although on the forum, the Yirg is by far the most popular. It's pretty interesting stuff really.


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> There sure is, do you want to me send you a sample?


that would be most kind of you , I am currently using a 2 Kg basket so enough for a couple of coffees wouldn't go amiss


----------



## Fevmeister

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> We always have a range. The way I think about it is that I like to have something a bit wild (currently the Rocko and soon a new dark honey processed coffee from Nicaragua). I'll also make sure we have at least 2 beans that represent the other end of the spectrum, choc, treacle or whatever (currently the Colombian and Guatemalan) and then a couple that sit somewhere in the middle, i.e with some complexity but not too wild (currently the Tanzanian and Kenyan (although the Kenyan is getting on for wild when spro 'd). The approach isn't about catering for different bits of the market at all. It's purely because I enjoy drinking different kinds of coffee myself depending on my mood, time of day, the equipment I'm using etc. I m generally have pretty much all of them on the go all the time.
> 
> It might surprise some people, but we sell almost as much of the Colombian/Guatemalan coffees as we do the Yirg. Although on the forum, the Yirg is by far the most popular. It's pretty interesting stuff really.


Thanks for the insight

Any plans for a blend perhaps?


----------



## jeebsy

Thecatlinux said:


> that would be most kind of you , I am currently using a 2 Kg basket so enough for a couple of coffees wouldn't go amiss


PM me your address


----------



## AndyH83

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Oh dear, really not many of these beans left I'm afraid. The El Paraiso micro lot from Colombia is successor to that particular Guat. It has those yum choc, treacle flavours that go so well in milk.


Managed to get a pack of the Finca El Amante Guatemala beans last week, must have been amongst the last of them as they aren't on the website anymore...which I am really disappointed about as they are beautiful!! I absolutely get the malty flavours in milk, when I opened the bag and took a big sniff, I could already taste the malt in my mouth!

They are just beautiful beans, very different from the Rocko Mountain which I have also got from Foundry, and I have to say I much prefer the Guatemalen.

Will have to come back for suggestions when I've run out of these!

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## robashton

Really enjoying this prototype guat now I've got a handle on it.

I think that Foundry are going to be the suppliers of my regular "spro" beans, as I've decided that I'm going to start just keeping stock beans in that I'm familiar with for doing spro as it's getting expensive burning through half a bag of random beans just to make a top spro!

A kilo a week? Sure thing!


----------



## Fevmeister

AndyH83 said:


> Managed to get a pack of the Finca El Amante Guatemala beans last week, must have been amongst the last of them as they aren't on the website anymore...which I am really disappointed about as they are beautiful!! I absolutely get the malty flavours in milk, when I opened the bag and took a big sniff, I could already taste the malt in my mouth!
> 
> They are just beautiful beans, very different from the Rocko Mountain which I have also got from Foundry, and I have to say I much prefer the Guatemalen.
> 
> Will have to come back for suggestions when I've run out of these!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy


Just tried to buy some but none available!! arrrgghhhh


----------



## AndyH83

I'll send you a handful!







Or just come over for a coffee....you can make it, as I'm sure you're better at it than me!!


----------



## risky

robashton said:


> I think that Foundry are going to be the suppliers of my regular "spro" beans, as I've decided that I'm going to start just keeping stock beans in that I'm familiar with for doing spro as it's getting expensive burning through half a bag of random beans just to make a top spro!


I've started using foundry exclusively for my pre-work spro. Nothing worse than an un-dialed-in spro to start the day. I now experiment/dial in 'alien' beans after work when I have time to actually process it all.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

AndyH83 said:


> Managed to get a pack of the Finca El Amante Guatemala beans last week, must have been amongst the last of them as they aren't on the website anymore...which I am really disappointed about as they are beautiful!! I absolutely get the malty flavours in milk, when I opened the bag and took a big sniff, I could already taste the malt in my mouth!
> 
> They are just beautiful beans, very different from the Rocko Mountain which I have also got from Foundry, and I have to say I much prefer the Guatemalen.
> 
> Will have to come back for suggestions when I've run out of these!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy


I suspect you'll love the Colombian of you liked the Guatemalan Andy.


----------



## jkb89

A kg of the new Rocko on the way







Lee et al., you're missing out not using the phrase "Roasted and posted" on your notification email


----------



## kostona

any for roast recommendations for espresso/long black? I like something bright and fruity. Dark roasts like Brighton Lanes from Coffee Compass are not from me.


----------



## Fevmeister

kostona said:


> any for roast recommendations for espresso/long black? I like something bright and fruity. Dark roasts like Brighton Lanes from Coffee Compass are not from me.


Rocko mountain!!!!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'd probably go for the Gathongo from Kenya. Kenyans have that great acidity but that often means they don't work too well as espresso or in milk. This one is great in either. The acidity is more lychee than citrus. Great coffee.


----------



## kostona

thanks for the recommendations, just ordered 1 of each coffees, looking forward to do some tasting next week!


----------



## MSM

Just ordered a KG of the new Rocko.

Looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## Step21

Is the discount for forum members still on? I couldn't get it to work. I ordered some beans today. Using the previous discount code the discount was applied then taken off again before payment.


----------



## Jon

Step21 said:


> Is the discount for forum members still on? I couldn't get it to work. I ordered some beans today. Using the previous discount code the discount was applied then taken off again before payment.


Had you emailed them to validate your email. I think you need to pm them on here.


----------



## Step21

jonc said:


> Had you emailed them to validate your email. I think you need to pm them on here.


Thanks Jon, i did that before i first ordered from them which was maybe 10 months or so ago. I was PM'd a 15% discount code which worked fine at the time. I haven't ordered from them for about 6 months which is why i wondered if the code was still active. I placed the order anyway. Roasting tomorrow. Hoping i'll get them before new year.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Step21 said:


> Thanks Jon, i did that before i first ordered from them which was maybe 10 months or so ago. I was PM'd a 15% discount code which worked fine at the time. I haven't ordered from them for about 6 months which is why i wondered if the code was still active. I placed the order anyway. Roasting tomorrow. Hoping i'll get them before new year.


The code should still work for you. I'm not entirely sure who you are as far as our website goes but I've taken a guess and re-added the code. I'll refund you the discount through PayPal but you should be fine in the future. There are occasional blips in the discount code bit for people that were added over 6 months ago which I think (fingers crossed) I have now sorted out.


----------



## Step21

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> The code should still work for you. I'm not entirely sure who you are as far as our website goes but I've taken a guess and re-added the code. I'll refund you the discount through PayPal but you should be fine in the future. There are occasional blips in the discount code bit for people that were added over 6 months ago which I think (fingers crossed) I have now sorted out.


Thanks Lee. You guessed correctly! Looking forward to the Guatemalan. Best wishes to Foundry for the new year.


----------



## bclarke

Any chance of someone pm'ing the forum discount code? I just can't ignore the rocko mountain recommendations anymore! And while I'm at it it would be rude not to try the guat and Colombian...


----------



## NickdeBug

Pm foundry and they will let you have it as per instructions


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

bclarke said:


> Any chance of someone pm'ing the forum discount code? I just can't ignore the rocko mountain recommendations anymore! And while I'm at it it would be rude not to try the guat and Colombian...


The code is ukcf15% but it will only work if I've added your email address to a list, which the website checks before allowing the discount. This is just to ensure that the code stays in use for forum members only. It does mean that bit of hassle at the beginning for people.

Also, following a few queries, the code can be used as many times as people want to until we end it, which we have no current plans to do.


----------



## Grahamg

I creamed my pants on first taste of the El Paraiso. Have PM'd you guys to add my email address.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hello all. Just a quick note to let everyone know that we launched a great new coffee today. It's Gashonga Lot 6 from Rwanda and it's a corker. There's info available on our site. The LSOL bean is now also available in the webshop (it's called CPCK cooperative).

We also have some other new beans coming up in the next week or so, including a Bokasso (washed Ethiopian) and a new Colombian (part Castillo varietal which is a first for us). New Kenyan is maybe a month away and that one is really special, more news soon.

Our forum offer is still running (we still get a few emails a week from people who think they can only use the code once!) and we've re-jigged (lowered) our prices and shipping options. I'm hoping to be able to move over to DPD for all orders other than the 350g bags soon but we're still negotiating all that stuff.

Anyhow, wanted to check in as we've been a bit preoccupied with our relentless search for the right premises for our first cafe. Although I'm still enjoying reading the forum, I'd like to have been contributing more.

We've also sold a few Londinium machines now, which is great! Give us a shout if you want one







. We have an L2 set up in the roastery and there should be an L1 joining it within the next week or two.


----------



## lingus

Hi Guys

I've PM'd you for advice, i hope you see it as i didn't know there was a limit on sending PM's

Ta

J


----------



## Snakehips

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> We've also sold a few Londinium machines now, which is great! Give us a shout if you want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We have an L2 set up in the roastery and there should be an L1 joining it within the next week or two.


Many thanks to Lee for his time and attention when I popped into the roastery last Friday to experience lever espresso.

I am now the proud owner of a Londinium 1.


----------



## Phil104

And you will enjoy every minute of using it.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

ok, just a quick one folks - we've finally managed to do it! After one cock-up too many by Royal Mail, we have now taken the plunge and moved over to DPD for everything other than our 350g bags (which continue to go by Royal Mail large letter, first class).

So, all orders over £25 are still free, but they now take 1-2 business days and they will be delivered by the excellent DPD with all the usual options for re-arranging deliveries, or diverting the package to a local pick-up point if that's more convenient. Orders under £25 get the DPD service for £5. Please remember to supply a mobile number (rather than a landline) with your order as this allows an extra level of convenience as you can re-arrange deliveries by text too.

We've agonised over this for a while as the DPD service is more expensive but I'm sure that most people will find the new experience much better!


----------



## hotmetal

DPD do seem to be much better than the rest. Good to know.


----------



## risky

DPD/Interlink are by far the best when it comes to courier deliveries so happy to hear that.


----------



## Drewster

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> We've also sold a few Londinium machines now, which is great! *Give us a shout if you want one*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We have an L2 set up in the roastery and there should be an L1 joining it within the next week or two.


[pedant]

OI FOUNDRY!! - I want one!!!! @foundrycoffeeroasters.com

[/pedant]

Unfortunately for me you almost certainly meant "Give us a shout if you *want to buy** one"

*OK to be even more pedantic you probably meant "if you want to buy one AND there is any realistic prospect that you actually have the dosh AND intend to buy one".

Meanwhile I will continue with my dreams of owning one while also continuing with my (cheaper) hobby of being an annoying pedant


----------



## bronc

Tried the Bokasso this morning for the first time and I'm loving it. First shot was quite slow but still very tasty - 17g in for 34g out in about 40-50sec. That's coming from the Has Bean's IMM Indian peaberry which needed a very fine grind though.


----------



## rajb

Dear All,

I have been meaning to leave some feedback for Lee and Foundry for a while now. We live just up the road from Foundry, and before the "localcoffeeforlocalpeople" came in to place, Lee would painstakingly refund my postage and drop the beans round on his way home.

Now, of course, delivery to our place is free. However, being ever so slightly eco-minded, I was being perturbed about all the packaging being wasted transporting the beans less than a kilometre. So now, ever helpful, Lee picks up some reusable containers, and returns them filled with delicious beans (currently, Finca Manantiales - delicious, lovely body and sl funk, Gashonga Lot 6, and Santa Maria de Lourdes).

So now we have delicious eco coffee roasted locally with as little waste as we can manage at the moment. I can't thank Lee enough, for his efforts, consideration, customer service, and skill at roasting coffee!

Who else gets such great service?

Cheers

Raj

Edited to add: does anyone else worry about the waste in coffee bags that our habits are generating? any other solutions that anyone has come up?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Ah, cheers Raj, always a pleasure!


----------



## jonbutler88

Agreed, I've always been happy with the service (and product) in the past - and this thread reminded me to finally cross the Rwanda Gashonga Lot #6 off my list of coffees to try! Should make a nice mid-LSOL break from the Barn mystery beans...


----------



## MarkT

Yep I've had the pleasure of trying the Gashonga and it was really good very fruity like plums and sweet also sharp acidity like lemons and slight bitterness of lemon zest. Smells of floral and can get the lemony sweet sugary. That was in an espresso. When it cooled down I got a bit is sparkling water taste. Really nice definitely recommend it.

By the way Lee are you still giving 15 % for forum members?  I want to put some orders in soon. Lol


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

MarkT said:


> Yep I've had the pleasure of trying the Gashonga and it was really good very fruity like plums and sweet also sharp acidity like lemons and slight bitterness of lemon zest. Smells of floral and can get the lemony sweet sugary. That was in an espresso. When it cooled down I got a bit is sparkling water taste. Really nice definitely recommend it.
> 
> By the way Lee are you still giving 15 % for forum members?  I want to put some orders in soon. Lol


Yes, the code is still running. Just PM me your email address and I'll authorise you to use the ukcf15% voucher code. Thanks for taking the time to leave some feedback, much appreciated.


----------



## MarkT

No trouble at all for the review and thanks I'm looking forward to trying your new Colombian. Lol


----------



## Grahamg

Must re-try the discount code, I'd forgotten about it!

Anyway, dialed in the 'Finca Manantiales - Huehuetenango, Guatemala' this morning at the recommended 1:2+ ratio recommended, very much approved of by both me and my wife. Our 'stock' mutually approved bean is Rave's Mocha Java so we like a bit of chocolaty kick without the full on dark roast Italian charred and wincing. We're experimenting a bit more now and neither of us like the delicate 'smooth' flavours that you sometimes get from SO (probably because they require a more 'developed' palette to appreciate!) as they always seem to be missing that slight punch in the mouth you get from stronger flavoured beans, but neither do we like the really strong tang on the fruity/plummy end of the scale either. This one kind of draws from both spectrums and has a lovely balanced flavour, smooth without being 'delicate' (a.k.a bland to my taste buds!).


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Just to let everyone know that we have finally solved all our website woes. We've migrated to a completely new platform and everything is now much slicker and faster. The coupon code will still work for as before. Anyone using the new site will be given the option to create an account which makes ordering in future super quick.

We still have some of the brewing equipment to get back on there but everything else is pretty much done.

We've been a week offline almost and very little roasting in that time so very glad to be getting back to normal at last.


----------



## Mrboots2u

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Just to let everyone know that we have finally solved all our website woes. We've migrated to a completely new platform and everything is now much slicker and faster. The coupon code will still work for as before. Anyone using the new site will be given the option to create an account which makes ordering in future super quick.
> 
> We still have some of the brewing equipment to get back on there but everything else is pretty much done.
> 
> We've been a week offline almost and very little roasting in that time so very glad to be getting back to normal at last.


Good news - just drinking the A Columbian (the EL Sonoro i think ? ) as espresso and milk .

Quite forgiving - pulled shorter - get sweetness and a great bite of juicy acidity

PUlled little longer bit ore sweetness to acidity balance

In milk - more toffee like sweetness - Delish


----------



## YerbaMate170

Looking forward to trying the new Kenyan - I've recently struggled with Kenyans, for some reason I've just started to taste a sort of grapefruit rind bitterness that I've noticed both with brewed I've made at home and also at a couple of places I've had an espresso made from Kenyan beans... It sounds bizarre and really started to annoy me because these were beans from roasters and cafes I really liked... Anyway, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Wobin19

Mrboots2u said:


> Good news - just drinking the A Columbian (the EL Sonoro i think ? ) as espresso and milk .
> 
> Quite forgiving - pulled shorter - get sweetness and a great bite of juicy acidity
> 
> PUlled little longer bit ore sweetness to acidity balance
> 
> In milk - more toffee like sweetness - Delish


Well that's the other one that landed on my doormat this morning. Sounds good and Looking forward to giving it a go after the LSOL.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hello all. Just a quick one. We've just added some functionality to our website that enables people to leave reviews for the coffee. We'd be really grateful if people would consider leaving a review - it takes less than a minute and will really help us to reach new customers. That's it! - thanks


----------



## UncleJake

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Hello all. Just a quick one. We've just added some functionality to our website that enables people to leave reviews for the coffee. We'd be really grateful if people would consider leaving a review - it takes less than a minute and will really help us to reach new customers. That's it! - thanks


As soon as the Ol' Frisco is ready! Very excited about this one.


----------



## Wuyang

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Hello all. Just a quick one. We've just added some functionality to our website that enables people to leave reviews for the coffee. We'd be really grateful if people would consider leaving a review - it takes less than a minute and will really help us to reach new customers. That's it! - thanks


Any plans to sell green beans?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Wuyang said:


> Any plans to sell green beans?


Not at the moment. We did for a while but there was very little demand for them.


----------



## UncleJake

So the Finca San Francisco (Costa Rican) is officially my favourite coffee ever. I've not known anything that is this complex and exquisitely balanced to be so easy and versatile.

Great brewed - great espresso, works as Americano with or without milk.

They say that FW's taste like melted Solero. I daren't try it. I'm too addicted as it is.


----------



## mathof

UncleJake said:


> So the Finca San Francisco (Costa Rican) is officially my favourite coffee ever. I've not known anything that is this complex and exquisitely balanced to be so easy and versatile.
> 
> Great brewed - great espresso, works as Americano with or without milk.
> 
> They say that FW's taste like melted Solero. I daren't try it. I'm too addicted as it is.


I don't know what Solero tastes like, but I've just had a flat white made with Finca SF. It had a delicious soft chocolatey tone that is absent from the straight expresso (which is another thing altogether).

Matt


----------



## GCGlasgow

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com When's the new Rocko likely to be ready? Not had any for a while, fancy trying some again.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

GCGlasgow said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com When's the new Rocko likely to be ready? Not had any for a while, fancy trying some again.


The latest profile will be ready for testing tomorrow so hopefully we'll know by then. I had a few sneaky brews earlier in the week and it was tasting fantastic at that point, so optimistic. If all goes well tomorrow, it'll be on the site in under a week.


----------



## mmmatron

Finca SF  amazing! It genuinely made me a bit giddy when I drank my first shot, it was that good. Wasn't sure whether I'd pick up the tasting notes of boozy pineapple but it's there in abundance. Smells like cherry liqueur when ground. Love it.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

I have a kilo of it. I never order more than 350g of anything.

Nuff said.


----------



## Syenitic

mmmatron said:


> Finca SF  amazing! It genuinely made me a bit giddy when I drank my first shot, it was that good. Wasn't sure whether I'd pick up the tasting notes of boozy pineapple but it's there in abundance. Smells like cherry liqueur when ground. Love it.





UbiquitousPhoton said:


> I have a kilo of it. I never order more than 350g of anything.
> 
> Nuff said.


I wasn't going to....but I blame you two now...excited for the delivery, despite other beans currently making me smile.


----------



## mmmatron

It was equally as delicious in a V60 this morning


----------



## GCGlasgow

Just spotted this on the website re. local delivery....

We don't believe in long and complicated terms and conditions. We reserve the right to withdraw this offer at any time. This is unlikely to happen unless there are real difficulties for us in fulfilling our obligations to you. This might include having a scary dog in the garden, or an impenetrable entry system to your property, *a jar of Nescafe in the window etc*.

Classic Foundry!

p.s no rocko yet?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

GCGlasgow said:


> Just spotted this on the website re. local delivery....
> 
> We don't believe in long and complicated terms and conditions. We reserve the right to withdraw this offer at any time. This is unlikely to happen unless there are real difficulties for us in fulfilling our obligations to you. This might include having a scary dog in the garden, or an impenetrable entry system to your property, *a jar of Nescafe in the window etc*.
> 
> Classic Foundry!
> 
> p.s no rocko yet?


The Rocko is ready, all testing is completed and we're chuffed. Now we're just waiting for the labels to arrive, which should be by around Tuesday next week. As soon as we have those, then we'll get it on the site. It's been a bit challenging to get right this time but hopefully everyone will agree that it's worth waiting just that hit longer to get it as good as it can be.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

OoOoOoOoOoh ... whats the tasting notes for the Rocko then?

G'wan, give us a teaser


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> OoOoOoOoOoh ... whats the tasting notes for the Rocko then?
> 
> G'wan, give us a teaser


Strawberry, jasmine, lime. A little less funky than last seasons crop but clean and well balanced.


----------



## michaelg

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> The Rocko is ready, all testing is completed and we're chuffed. Now we're just waiting for the labels to arrive, which should be by around Tuesday next week. As soon as we have those, then we'll get it on the site. It's been a bit challenging to get right this time but hopefully everyone will agree that it's worth waiting just that hit longer to get it as good as it can be.


Is the Rocko still on track to 'go live' today? Not that I have an itchy 'add to basket' trigger finger or anything


----------



## GCGlasgow

I been waiting for it too but just ordered something else before I run out


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Sorry all. Still chasing printing. Likely to be Thursday when it hits the site, maybe tomorrow if we get lucky.


----------



## stevogums

Can we get a pre order on the rocko or have to wait until its online?

Waiting on my next kilo for the month well 2/3 weeks more like before a re up.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

stevogums said:


> Can we get a pre order on the rocko or have to wait until its online?
> 
> Waiting on my next kilo for the month well 2/3 weeks more like before a re up.


 I wouldn't even know where to begin getting something like that set up! Having spoken with the printers, I am very hopeful that we will be ready to go in time for Thursdays roast. Everything is ready to go at the website end so as soon as I get the delivery confirmation from the printers, I'll make sure we hit the social media with the news and I'll definitely be announcing it on the forum first. It's been amazing this time round, I'm getting enquiries every day about this coffee.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'm sorry for the delay on the Rocko. I've had confirmation today that labels will be here on Monday so will be roasting the first batch then. It'll go up on the site tomorrow morning.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'd add that it's definitely worth the wait! I've been drinking a lot of it this past week or so and it's tasting amazing. Quite different in some ways but unmistakably Rocko. The booze is a touch more delicate which makes it more balanced overall.


----------



## Spooks

You tease ;o)


----------



## MSM

So a kg of this and a kg of costa rica being ordered tomorrow!


----------



## aaroncornish

Can't wait! Loved the trial bag I had


----------



## CallumT

San Francisco lot has been a go to of mine ever since the first full scale profile tests, Loving it in Brewed and under the spring pressure!


----------



## YerbaMate170

I prefer the latest Kenyan to the Costa Rican to be honest, though both great - Kenyan just has a bit more to it for me, and also CPCK was a standout (this is for brewed, in all cases). Looking forward to the Rocko like everyone else!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

YerbaMate170 said:


> I prefer the latest Kenyan to the Costa Rican to be honest, though both great - Kenyan just has a bit more to it for me, and also CPCK was a standout (this is for brewed, in all cases). Looking forward to the Rocko like everyone else!


I'm always going to the Kenyan when I get a bit tired of naturals too. It's great in brewed but so different to the Costa Rican. I love the spiky flavours in Kenyans, when I hit that gentle rhubarb sourness in ours, I'm in heaven.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Also, Rocko is now out there! Taking orders for Mondays roast over the weekend.

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/rocko-mountain-reserve-1


----------



## michaelg

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Also, Rocko is now out there! Taking orders for Mondays roast over the weekend.


Already got my order in!


----------



## MSM

YerbaMate170 said:


> I prefer the latest Kenyan to the Costa Rican to be honest, though both great - Kenyan just has a bit more to it for me, and also CPCK was a standout (this is for brewed, in all cases). Looking forward to the Rocko like everyone else!


Order placed - Decided to try the Kenyan along with the Rocko!


----------



## christos_geo

1kg if Rocko bagged and some Nicaraguan and Costa Rican to go with! Very excited


----------



## dan1502

Ended up with 2kg of Rocko to get free postage. At least I'll have plenty to get it dialled in


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Ordered some Rocko for me plus Columbian and Costa Rican for a friend. A busy Monday for @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Ordered some Rocko for me plus Columbian and Costa Rican for a friend. A busy Monday for @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


That's an understatement!


----------



## aaroncosbey

I subscribe to 250g of beans per week and last week was from Foundry.

Roasted on the 12th, delivered on the 13th.

Best coffee Ive tried yet







when ground with a porlex and pushed through an unpressurised basket delonghi.

Waiting on 250g from Horsham roasters this am. (brazil serra negra SR12).


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

Many thanks to Foundry, it would appear my order (yes, I added to the problem) is on the way









Best you'll be glad to see the back of today


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Order on its way


----------



## stevogums

Rocko ordered and a little taster of the frisco to complete the order .


----------



## Spooks

Gutted, ordered my coffee Thursday....missed out on Rocko for now but happy for the kilo of San Francisco I have


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Well, i only just got home. Never had a response like that to a new bean. Phew, I'm competent shattered! Still, all the orders have been packed and will be with DPD by 10am tomorrow. Now for a beer. Thanks to you all for making me so busy







I'd say at least a quarter of today's orders came from the forum, much appreciated.


----------



## jkb89

Will order for the next roast.... didn't manage to board this hype train in time







Hope it's a good beer!


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Received delivery at 18.00 yesterday. Haven't cracked it open yet. Great service as usual from @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

In my mentally exhausted state last night, I attempted to open the parcel with a knife, and slightly slashed one of the bags.

Wheres the picard facepalm smiley when you need one?









*sigh*, guess I will be re-using an old bag then...


----------



## GCGlasgow

Received my kg of Costa Rican and 700g of Rocko today. I know I should probably rest it longer but gonna try it in the morning. Thanks foundry, I changed my order last week when I heard Rocko would be ready and they changed it without any hassle... Great service again.


----------



## Doozerless

Another satisfied customer here. RMR time!


----------



## stevogums

Quick update on the last order really enjoyed the costa rican 250g bag not enough really to appreciate it ,however did find it more than palatable after few attempts.

As for the Rocko was a bit of rollercoaster ride.

Give it 7 days then started to do usual 18g in 34 out medium grind in the E10 bout 52ish . really nice flatties and dbles ,then weirdly went off a bit over next 2 days the taste was getting slight bitter so persevered for day or so same results .

Left it for 14 days and now i'm getting better results than at 7 day mark. Sweet spot for me seems to be 12 days onwards as since yesterday the flavour has been unbelievable smooth slight subtle sweetness for me mmmmmmmmmm..

Re order soon methinks thanks lads great job on latest batch(was worried a bit though







)


----------



## Thecatlinux

I got to play with the rocko and the Costa Rican at the lever day

as expected from foundry both very good offerings

rocko very easy to get amazing results , Costa Rican took a little bit to find its sweet spot (unfamiliar grinder ) but once found this coffee gives big rewards


----------



## grumpydaddy

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> In my mentally exhausted state last night, I attempted to open the parcel with a knife, and slightly slashed one of the bags.
> 
> Wheres the picard facepalm smiley when you need one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*, guess I will be re-using an old bag then...


Smiley no but .......

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ________

. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-'". . . . . . . . . .``~.,

. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."-.,

. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ":,

. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,

. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}

. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}

. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:". . . ./

. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./

. . . . . . . /__.(. . ."~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./

. . . . . . /(_. . "~,_. . . .."~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/

. . . .. .{.._$;_. . ."=,_. . . ."-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~"; /. .. .}

. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . ."=-._. . .";,,./`. . /" . . . ./. .. ../

. . . .. . .\`~,. . .."~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../

. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-"

. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\

. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__

,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,

. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\

. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`\

Anyone here old enough to remember ascii art ?

unless of course you mean...


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 22936


Nicaragua coffee with Sheffield alchemy

decided to go big big dose of 19g for whole minute ( including PI 12secs) sweetness with massive citrus and dark sugar .

Let it cool right down and you will be rewarded

cant stop drinking this


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

grumpydaddy said:


> Smiley no but .......
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ________
> 
> . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-'". . . . . . . . . .``~.,
> 
> . . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-". . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ."-.,
> 
> . . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ":,
> 
> . . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
> 
> . . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
> 
> . . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
> 
> . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:". . . ./
> 
> . . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
> 
> . . . . . . . /__.(. . ."~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
> 
> . . . . . . /(_. . "~,_. . . .."~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
> 
> . . . .. .{.._$;_. . ."=,_. . . ."-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~"; /. .. .}
> 
> . . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . ."=-._. . .";,,./`. . /" . . . ./. .. ../
> 
> . . . .. . .\`~,. . .."~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
> 
> . . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-"
> 
> . . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
> 
> . . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
> 
> ,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
> 
> . .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
> 
> . . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`\
> 
> Anyone here old enough to remember ascii art ?
> 
> unless of course you mean...


I'm old enough to remember the precursors to ascii art on the commodore pet, c64 et al


----------



## Split Shot

Just topped off the hopper with the last from a kilo of Ngunguru AA. I'm surprised there hasn't been more fuss about this coffee - its sublime!

Luscious, juicy berries with touch of spice as 'spro @ 14>35g, 40-45s (go slow for sweetness). It changes its clothes in milk and comes through as smooth 'oaty' and almonds for me - perhaps because it avoids sharp citrus acidity it works really well in milk?

I could go on and on, but&#8230; this is the 'coffee of the year' for me.


----------



## Wuyang

Rocko Mountain Reserve........below average for filter in my opinion......ill try something else next time.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wuyang said:


> Rocko Mountain Reserve........below average for filter in my opinion......ill try something else next time.


Thanks for the constructive feedback . Perhaps ask for some brewing tips to get a balanced drink .


----------



## christos_geo

I was going to say that I got an absolutely incredible V60 out if it using MWJB's recipe of 13.5g in 225 water through in around 2:30. So fruity, floral and sweet and this is now 3 weeks post roast! And it's still working a treat as espresso


----------



## Asgross

I've only opened my rocko yesterday but already enjoying it more than their Costa Rican ( which I thought was outstanding ) as espresso

I've tried it at 17.5g - 40 and at Lee's suggestion now 17.5g-34

It's complex sweet Carmel flavoured with tinned fruit in background

Cannot imagine adding sugar


----------



## coffeechap

Wuyang said:


> Rocko Mountain Reserve........below average for filter in my opinion......ill try something else next time.


Below average? How are you brewing it, what recipe and ratios, water temp? All these will affect the output of what is a pretty highly regarded bean. Me thinks it might not be the bean though!


----------



## Wuyang

Had a similar from rave.......blew this out of the water.

mrroots.......lido 2,,,,,, Technivorm one cup......... Like I said below average in my opinion.....


----------



## Aaron F

Been drinking this brewed with my aeropress for a week now and have to say it's one of my favourite beans of the year.

Clean, sweet and fruity with all the flavour notes coming through.

Haven't tried it as an espresso but will do tomorrow.

Can understand it being so fruity not being to everyones taste but what is to be expected from an Ethiopian bean.


----------



## Wuyang

Mrroots it was balanced......just below average....without doubt it was very disappointing compared to the rave and hasbean offerings I've had....if you can improve my experience with the bean I would happily welcome any advice.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Wuyang said:


> Mrroots it was balanced......just below average....without doubt it was very disappointing compared to the rave and hasbean offerings I've had....if you can improve my experience with the bean I would happily welcome any advice.


Maybe you just don't like it? It happens, everyone likes different stuff etc. If on the other hand you've struggled to get what you were expecting then I'm sure we'd all be happy to share tips etc. Of course, you might still not like it!


----------



## UncleJake

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Maybe you just don't like it? It happens, everyone likes different stuff etc. If on the other hand you've struggled to get what you were expecting then I'm sure we'd all be happy to share tips etc. Of course, you might still not like it!


Yes indeed. My missus really didn't like the San Franciso - but it was my favourite coffee of the year so far.

Horses. Courses.


----------



## Wuyang

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Maybe you just don't like it? It happens, everyone likes different stuff etc. If on the other hand you've struggled to get what you were expecting then I'm sure we'd all be happy to share tips etc. Of course, you might still not like it!


Couldnt agree more.... I've never been gifted with words.....I've been told sometimes i need to try to think before I speak as I seem to upset people without realising and I'm sure this on tines into my writing....I've been been told I have autistic traits...I'm sorry if I've upset anyone....not meaning to offend, but your right the bean didn't do it for me.

I just use the one cup Technivorm and lido two these days.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Wuyang said:


> Couldnt agree more.... I've never been gifted with words.....I've been told sometimes i need to try to think before I speak as I seem to upset people without realising and I'm sure this on tines into my writing....I've been been told I have autistic traits...I'm sorry if I've upset anyone....not meaning to offend, but your right the bean didn't do it for me.
> 
> I just use the one cup Technivorm and lido two these days.


There's certainly no need to apologise. I appreciate straight talking! Hopefully we'll be able to impress you with something else in the future.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

First test of a new washed Ethiopian tomorrow, can't wait. First profile so unlikely to be the finished article but it smells amazing so I'm excited. It's got great promise and a score of 91.25 to go with it.


----------



## Split Shot

Any more information on the new Ethiopian? When might it be ready?


----------



## Tewdric

Another Yirgacheffe? How does it compare to the Rocko?


----------



## Phobic

oh no, tell me the Finca San Francisco isn't finished?! no longer listed on the website.....

I just bought 350g but if I'd have known it was almost done I'd have bought 1kg!

panic


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Phobic said:


> oh no, tell me the Finca San Francisco isn't finished?! no longer listed on the website.....
> 
> I just bought 350g but if I'd have known it was almost done I'd have bought 1kg!
> 
> panic


Yes, it's all gone I'm afraid. I wish we could have bought more too.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Split Shot said:


> Any more information on the new Ethiopian? When might it be ready?


Yes, it's ready! Just waiting for labels so should hit the site towards the end of the week. It's called Moata and it's a selection from the Duromina washing station. It comes with a score of 91.25 and it's pretty unusual for a washed Ethiopian in that there is this luscious, creamy syrupy body. Really delicate, beautifully balanced and tasting great however it's brewed.


----------



## Phobic

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yes, it's all gone I'm afraid. I wish we could have bought more too.


----------



## aaroncosbey

Has anyone tried the Moata yet?

Need to place an order tomorrow and I cant decide









Still a bit gutted that the "Santa Maria de Lourdes" is finished.


----------



## christos_geo

aaroncosbey said:


> Has anyone tried the Moata yet?
> 
> Need to place an order tomorrow and I cant decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a bit gutted that the "Santa Maria de Lourdes" is finished.


Just ordered 1kg of Moata and 1kg of Rocko again. Really excited. I was sold on the syrupy sweetness and big body descriptors of the Moata. You should definitely order so we can compare notes


----------



## Aaron F

Get some Aaron. Your new machine deserves it.lol.

When you get them throw some over for me to try.









I loved their Rocko and have been waiting for these to be released. If it wasn't for signing up to the Assembly group buy i would have pulled the trigger on these.


----------



## christos_geo

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yes, it's ready! Just waiting for labels so should hit the site towards the end of the week. It's called Moata and it's a selection from the Duromina washing station. It comes with a score of 91.25 and it's pretty unusual for a washed Ethiopian in that there is this luscious, creamy syrupy body. Really delicate, beautifully balanced and tasting great however it's brewed.


I'm about 200g into the bag but not consistently hitting the notes and more so I'm failing to get creamy/syrupy body







Beans are about 14days post roast and have been aiming for 18g in 39g out in about 28-32sec in 18g VST. Although no channeling getting quite thin mouthfeel and pale crema. Flavour I'm sure has room for improvement. Have you modified your recommended recipe from the suggested 17.5>38? I'm already grinding a fair bit finer than rocko mountain (1 full step of e37s), not that that means much, maybe should tighten up a bit. Anyone else ordered some in yet ?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

christos_geo said:


> I'm about 200g into the bag but not consistently hitting the notes and more so I'm failing to get creamy/syrupy body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beans are about 14days post roast and have been aiming for 18g in 39g out in about 28-32sec in 18g VST. Although no channeling getting quite thin mouthfeel and pale crema. Flavour I'm sure has room for improvement. Have you modified your recommended recipe from the suggested 17.5>38? I'm already grinding a fair bit finer than rocko mountain (1 full step of e37s), not that that means much, maybe should tighten up a bit. Anyone else ordered some in yet ?


Recipes are only ever a very rough starting joint as I'm sure you know. You may end up needing to do something quite different depending on your grinder and water. You could try going a bit finer or push the yield a bit to see if that releases some flavour for you.


----------



## dan1502

Now thtat's what I call a Black Friday deal


----------



## Drewster

dan1502 said:


> Now thtat's what I call a Black Friday deal


Yep - that's insane!!

Thanks Lee @foundrycoffeeroasters.com couple of K ordered..... That'll tide me over!!


----------



## Split Shot

christos_geo said:


> I'm failing to get creamy/syrupy body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beans are about 14 days post roast and have been aiming for 18g in 39g out in about 28-32sec in 18g VST.


I realise I wasted my first 1/2 kilo of Moata by getting stuck into it after only a couple of days resting - i was getting inconsistent results at best even 10 or so days post-roast.

This didn't seem to add up with the description, so I ran out and got a bag of cheap beans locally and swapped out the Moata.

I came back to the Moata nearly 3 weeks post-roast and it was a different story.... much more consistent, I managed to get dialled in this time.

(20g VST) 18.5g->40g in 38s + 8s PI

Its a lovely coffee, sweet and balanced, but I had to really wait to get it right!

HTH.


----------



## christos_geo

Split Shot said:


> I realise I wasted my first 1/2 kilo of Moata by getting stuck into it after only a couple of days resting - i was getting inconsistent results at best even 10 or so days post-roast.
> 
> This didn't seem to add up with the description, so I ran out and got a bag of cheap beans locally and swapped out the Moata.
> 
> I came back to the Moata nearly 3 weeks post-roast and it was a different story.... much more consistent, I managed to get dialled in this time.
> 
> (20g VST) 18.5g->40g in 38s + 8s PI
> 
> Its a lovely coffee, sweet and balanced, but I had to really wait to get it right!
> 
> HTH.


Good call, will give them bit more of a rest and go back to Rocko for a few days, although with those too a long rest made a massive difference. It's just the waiting that is torturous !


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Fantastic offer from @foundrycoffeeroasters.com Ordered a couple of kilos of Rocko to share among family.


----------



## christos_geo

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Recipes are only ever a very rough starting joint as I'm sure you know. You may end up needing to do something quite different depending on your grinder and water. You could try going a bit finer or push the yield a bit to see if that releases some flavour for you.


Yes of course, don't get me wrong I haven't discarded a single shot, just longing for those syrupy properties. Got loads left to play with, even more so now with your spectacular black Friday generosity. You guys are the bee's knees.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

That's a great deal! I've just ordered a few bags. I've never been a great fan of light roasted coffee, however with this deal, I am prepared to give it a go again! Thank you!


----------



## Split Shot

christos_geo said:


> .... with those too a long rest made a massive difference. It's just the waiting that is torturous !


^^^ this! If anyone is taking advantage of the awesome Black Friday offer, make sure you rest your Moata purchase as it makes a big difference (for espresso at least. I can't comment on brewed). The good things in life are worth waiting for...


----------



## hotmetal

Perfect timing for me (for once!)

Was looking to fill the gap between November LSOL and whenever it starts again in the new year. Saw the offer on @foundrycoffeeroasters.com website after some kind soul tipped me off to watch out yesterday. Ordered a kilo of Rocko Mountain and a bag of the Moata seeing as everyone is saying how good it is. Rude not to at that price, and I probably should have ordered a kg but I didn't want to be greedy!

Lee no rush on mine - still got a kilo of LSOL to go. Just wanted to get the order in before you ran out!


----------



## Jez H

Split Shot said:


> ^^^ this! If anyone is taking advantage of the awesome Black Friday offer, make sure you rest your Moata purchase as it makes a big difference (for espresso at least. I can't comment on brewed). The good things in life are worth waiting for...


I'll be aeropressing mine, but how long did you let yours rest for espresso. Should be a decent benchmark.


----------



## MSM

Ordered some Moata and some Finca El Bosque


----------



## stevogums

Trying to order a couple of kilos were is the 50% code ?

I'm on the moata atm

and it is getting better with age think I started using it too early by looks of the posts .


----------



## garydyke1

If you dont take up this seriously good offer then up you are a complete and utter coffee clown !


----------



## stevogums

Found code


----------



## Jon

garydyke1 said:


> If you dont take up this seriously good offer then up you are a complete and utter coffee clown !


Go on then.

Lee, if you're losing money on my order - I'll pay you the difference (within reason)!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

pessutojr said:


> That's a great deal! I've just ordered a few bags. I've never been a great fan of light roasted coffee, however with this deal, I am prepared to give it a go again! Thank you!


I'd be really interested to hear how you get on, I never think of us as 'light' at all but I guess it's all relative to what you enjoy.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Jez H said:


> I'll be aeropressing mine, but how long did you let yours rest for espresso. Should be a decent benchmark.


I agree with what other people are finding. I need to understand this better too - along with that last Kenyan we had, this coffee is fantastic 2-3 weeks after roasting. I have some that is 5 weeks post roast and it tastes amazing - I can almost always start to taste some ageing after 3 weeks or so with most coffee.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I'd be really interested to hear how you get on, I never think of us as 'light' at all but I guess it's all relative to what you enjoy.


I'll surely report back. Looking forward to enjoying it!

PS: It might be me being slight ignorant and having a default assumption that Ethiopian / Nicaraguan coffee being roasted light or light / medium.

Once again, thank you for the generous offer.


----------



## fluffles

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I agree with what other people are finding. I need to understand this better too - along with that last Kenyan we had, this coffee is fantastic 2-3 weeks after roasting. I have some that is 5 weeks post roast and it tastes amazing - I can almost always start to taste some ageing after 3 weeks or so with most coffee.


My Moata arrived yesterday - do you recommend the resting for brewed as well as espresso? How long would you say?


----------



## fatboyslim

fluffles said:


> My Moata arrived yesterday - do you recommend the resting for brewed as well as espresso? How long would you say?


My Moata arrived yesterday too and was brewed immediately. Very tasty in Kalita wave.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fluffles said:


> My Moata arrived yesterday - do you recommend the resting for brewed as well as espresso? How long would you say?


I generally only really wait overnight for any brewed coffee but in my experience most settle down after 5-7 days and then it's easier to really zone in with the brewing. I've never had filter that tastes 'too fresh' - it's just that it can be hard to replicate what you're doing.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

....so, the last of the coffee left the roastery early this afternoon and will be delivered tomorrow. Phew, completely unprepared for the volume of orders that we got last weekend, couldn't cope with that all the time.


----------



## shannigan

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> ....so, the last of the coffee left the roastery early this afternoon and will be delivered tomorrow. Phew, completely unprepared for the volume of orders that we got last weekend, couldn't cope with that all the time.


Your efforts are very much appreciated. I'll be back for my next order once this one is finished.


----------



## Missy

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> ....so, the last of the coffee left the roastery early this afternoon and will be delivered tomorrow. Phew, completely unprepared for the volume of orders that we got last weekend, couldn't cope with that all the time.


Thank you for doing such a brilliant sale! Got my shipping notification today so looking forward to it landing! Starting to wish id ordered a kilo of Moata too, I'm feeling all left out! (But as ive got Christmas gifts to order some might sneak in!)


----------



## Drewster

Thanks [email protected] - Mine arrived on my doorstep this morning, handed over by "Josh"......

1 Kg - Rocko

1 Kg - Finca El Bosque

Now which to open first?? Decisions, decisions........


----------



## christos_geo

In depth shot analysis of the Moata on a Friday morning by splitting the extraction into 5 portions. 3 weeks post roast at the moment. The first 0-10 sec time point was insane. Literally like thick chocolate with a generous squeeze of lemon and lime juice. Very green/black tea like flavours close to the end of the extraction. Bright and fruity with roasty hints in the middle. Fun exercise, still a touch too bright at 1:2 ratio with it properly dialed in and PID set to 94°C so that note tells me that an 18>40 should balance it out.


----------



## 4515

Mine arrived this morning. Put it in a quiet corner for now as I'm currently enjoying a bag of Rocko. Really nice beans again this season.


----------



## oursus

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> ....so, the last of the coffee left the roastery early this afternoon and will be delivered tomorrow. Phew, completely unprepared for the volume of orders that we got last weekend, couldn't cope with that all the time.


Shotgun on the apprenticeship coming up when you get the repeat orders then 

Arrived this morning Lee - good job mate.


----------



## shannigan

Any suggestions for resting time for the Finca El Bosque? Does it benefit from longer resting like the Ethiopian beans?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

shannigan said:


> Any suggestions for resting time for the Finca El Bosque? Does it benefit from longer resting like the Ethiopian beans?


I'd be diving in after 5-7 days.


----------



## Jez H

Can't wait to try mine. Got them, on back order!


----------



## shannigan

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I'd be diving in after 5-7 days.


I'll be surprised if I last till 5 days


----------



## hotmetal

Just picked mine up from local Halfords this evening. Like the new flat packaging. I've got about 350g of Assembly lsol to finish first so this should be nicely rested by the time I crack into the RMR. I promised our coffee loving friends from Switzerland that I'd have something good in when they come over. Sorted! Cheers Lee.


----------



## fatboyslim

Really really really super enjoying the Ethiopian Moata! So syrupy and delicious! Highly recommended!


----------



## steveholt

A kilo of black Friday Moata in the post this morning









How long should I rest it for espresso?


----------



## dan1502

Just crack on with it, that's what I'm doing. It may develop over the next few days but that doesn't mean it's not fine with the two to four days since it's been roasted (in my case).


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

steveholt said:


> A kilo of black Friday Moata in the post this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long should I rest it for espresso?


Moata benefits from longer rest. I'd leave it at least a week personally.


----------



## Thecatlinux

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Moata benefits from longer rest. I'd leave it at least a week personally.


funny you should say thAt , I hit into them yesterday , lovely smell of almond fruit cake (may just be ) and had the same thoughts .

Mind you Still made a drinkable espresso. (Had to tighten the grinder for better results and mouthfeel )


----------



## dan1502

I stand corrected. I'd run out so didn't have the patience.


----------



## Thecatlinux

dan1502 said:


> I stand corrected. I'd run out so didn't have the patience.


no crack on I had run out too as my subscription IMM went awol, I have had some more this morning , this is a super coffee.

i went really fine on my grind and dropped my dose to 16g , another yummy coffee from Sheffield.


----------



## dan1502

Although I've already pulled a few espressos without dialling in properly I've just cupped it. I'll have a go at dialling it in better shortly. I'm not getting the refractometer out yet though as I've changed to 50/50 Volvic/Waitrose Essential and need to let it work its way through the boiler so things are consistent although that said a friend who's a coffee geek is coming around in a bit so I might.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Please post results as I would be curious ,


----------



## Jez H

Excitement levels are at fever pitch in our house for my impending delivery of 3 bags this week. Foundry coffee will be very much seeing me through the Christmas period!


----------



## dan1502

Thecatlinux said:


> Please post results as I would be curious ,


I got the sweetness and creamy mouthfeel but also a wood fired pizza smokiness. I'm glad I cupped it as the last part would otherwise have confused me. This morning's recipe after a couple either side in terms of bitterness and sourness was 20.1 > 50.1 in 44s (2.4 on mile dial i.e. not super fine) and I don't think I'm far off. There's initial acidity which I like with sweetness and although some bitterness still, it's pretty well balanced. I shall try and refine it further and try refracting it later in the week as the previous water should have all gone through the boiler by then (maybe it has already).


----------



## Missy

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Do (could) you post direct to Puerto Rico? Just getting all wichteln-y!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yeah, I guess we could do that for you. We don't get preferential rates to outside the EU though so it wouldn't be any cheaper for us to post than for you. I know its under £10 for a 350g bag or around £20 for a kg.


----------



## Missy

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, I guess we could do that for you. We don't get preferential rates to outside the EU though so it wouldn't be any cheaper for us to post than for you. I know its under £10 for a 350g bag or around £20 for a kg.


Sounds like it's easier to do it to me and then onwards. Are you exclusively using the large letter packaging? (I'll just relabel it) that's what's going to be the only viable way of posting internationally (250/350g bags)


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Missy said:


> Sounds like it's easier to do it to me and then onwards. Are you exclusively using the large letter packaging? (I'll just relabel it) that's what's going to be the only viable way of posting internationally (250/350g bags)


Yes, we're using large letter for either 250g or 350g bags, they're much cheaper when sending stuff abroad. It'll be easier for you to do as you'll be sending it as a gift. We would have to send it with other documentation too. It should cost around £7.50.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

Whilst I have you, @foundrycoffeeroasters.com - you muttered about some new coffees, Lee - is the intention to have any of these available pre-christmas? I'm trying to sort out my orders for the season


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Whilst I have you, @foundrycoffeeroasters.com - you muttered about some new coffees, Lee - is the intention to have any of these available pre-christmas? I'm trying to sort out my orders for the season


Yes, we have new coffee just launched from Burundi, thats in the webshop now. We also have a Colombian and Rwandan as well as our first ever decaf which are well into the profiling/testing stages at the moment. I would hope that they will all be available before Christmas but can't guarantee anything unfortunately as we have to be completely happy with the profiles before we put beans on sale. Fingers crossed! Next ring of testing is early next week after the current test profiles have had time to rest.


----------



## Jez H

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yes, we have new coffee just launched from Burundi, thats in the webshop now. We also have a Colombian and Rwandan as well as our first ever decaf which are well into the profiling/testing stages at the moment. I would hope that they will all be available before Christmas but can't guarantee anything unfortunately as we have to be completely happy with the profiles before we put beans on sale. Fingers crossed! Next ring of testing is early next week after the current test profiles have had time to rest.


Looking forward to the decaf!


----------



## YerbaMate170

Looking forward to trying the Burundi - one of the best and most distinctive coffees I've ever had was a Burundi roasted by Small Batch, been looking for something like it ever since.


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 23891
Second time this has been in the hopper , yummy yummy treat for my tummy


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 23891
> Second time this has been in the hopper , yummy yummy treat for my tummy


Got two bags of that one - can't wait. Currently having the Rocco Mountain Reserve - Absolutely exquisite, never had anything like before. I am so glad there was Black Friday and I've placed an order with them. Will certainly be a returning customer!


----------



## destiny

Do you guys offer any discounts for members here?


----------



## destiny

Cheers for that. I've just tried to order and every time I put the discount in, the order needs to be over 30 to get delivery off... Impossible even when buying 1kg + 350g..


----------



## Beanosaurus

Got some Rocko and Moata on the go at the minute.

Moata through Aeropress is very nice, looking forward to it as a filter.

The Rocko is in my hopper, not quite nailed a recipe yet but very very close, the floral notes are much more pronounced than previous editions and the funk seems a bit sherry like!

Current espresso recipe -

Dose: 16g (in a 15g VST)

Yield 35g

Time: 27s

Pressure: 6BAR declining on the Sage DB

Grinder: Ceado E37s 83mm burrs (that I cleaned and axially aligned last night!)


----------



## Beanosaurus

This morning's Rocko recipe

Dose: 16g (in a 15g VST)

Yield 35g

Time: 36s

Pressure: 6BAR declining on the Sage DB

Much more balanced and the acidity has muted a fair a bit to my initial recipe, I think a slightly coarser grind would be bang on and bring back some of the jasmine headiness.

Nice sweet and enjoyable, just lacking the clarity - tomorrow should see it nailed.


----------



## christos_geo

Beanosaurus said:


> This morning's Rocko recipe
> 
> Dose: 16g (in a 15g VST)
> 
> Yield 35g
> 
> Time: 36s
> 
> Pressure: 6BAR declining on the Sage DB
> 
> Much more balanced and the acidity has muted a fair a bit to my initial recipe, I think a slightly coarser grind would be bang on and bring back some of the jasmine headiness.
> 
> Nice sweet and enjoyable, just lacking the clarity - tomorrow should see it nailed.


I was actually surprised by how tasty my shot from yesterday with Rocko was.

Tried 15g (in 15g VST) 32g out in about 26 sec which was excellent, sweet, bright, fruity and punchy. I tried it also at same dose and grind setting but pushing yield to 40g out in 30sec and it was really good! Much more balanced with jasmine and strawberry definitely noticeable.

Today I thought I'd tighten up the grind a tiny bit to get a slower extraction 15>35 in 32 sec but nowhere near as good. Bitterness was coming through.

And I always thought those faster 25 sec pours would be sink worthy...


----------



## Jez H

Anybody have any tips on Aeropress recipes for Foundry beans? Bit of a novice to be honest. I usually just use the same recipe for all my beans!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Break the confines of time! I've learned to be more open minded about it, a lot of coffee roasters in recent times are aiming for more soluble roasts which sees shot times drop, that also has benefits in a commercial setting.

What grinder and machine are you using by the way?



christos_geo said:


> I was actually surprised by how tasty my shot from yesterday with Rocko was.
> 
> Tried 15g (in 15g VST) 32g out in about 26 sec which was excellent, sweet, bright, fruity and punchy. I tried it also at same dose and grind setting but pushing yield to 40g out in 30sec and it was really good! Much more balanced with jasmine and strawberry definitely noticeable.
> 
> Today I thought I'd tighten up the grind a tiny bit to get a slower extraction 15>35 in 32 sec but nowhere near as good. Bitterness was coming through.
> 
> And I always thought those faster 25 sec pours would be sink worthy...


----------



## Beanosaurus

Jez H said:


> Anybody have any tips on Aeropress recipes for Foundry beans? Bit of a novice to be honest. I usually just use the same recipe for all my beans!


I have been using Foundry's Aeropress method for a long time now and it works for most coffees, though instead of the stir before you put the cap on, I turn it onto the cup and do one quick circular agitation, mainly because I can't bothered to rinse the stirrer as I do that mid pour after the 30 second saturation.

Fix a dose and experiment with your grind to find the sweet spot, initially aim for a grind consistency of coarse sand or possibly caster sugar.


----------



## Jez H

Thanks for this. Much appreciated.


----------



## christos_geo

Beanosaurus said:


> Break the confines of time! I've learned to be more open minded about it, a lot of coffee roasters in recent times are aiming for more soluble roasts which sees shot times drop, that also has benefits in a commercial setting.
> 
> What grinder and machine are you using by the way?


Thanks @Beanosaurus! Never really pay too much attention to time and always go by weight even though always have the timer going. But have been biased and tend to wrongly disregard sub 24 sec shots but seem happy enough to drink the ones that pour for 45 sec.. open minded is definitely the way forward. I hadn't considered the solubility of the roast itself before.

Using an Izzo Alex Duetto paired with a Ceado e37s. Got nothing to complain about


----------



## Jez H

Anybody fancy sharing a killer Aeropress recipe for the Rocko beans?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jez H said:


> Anybody fancy sharing a killer Aeropress recipe for the Rocko beans?


The one on the foundry website wouldn't be a bad starting place


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've had good results with the recipe from the foundry website. As boots said its not a bad starting point.

I reckon these would be good on a long steep too 30min plus.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've had good results with the recipe from the foundry website. As boots said its not a bad starting point.
> 
> I reckon these would be good on a long steep too 30min plus.


Totally agree that recipes are only ever a starting point. Water differences and preferences will mean you can then move to something that fits your own requirements from there i.e more or less coffee, shorter or longer brew time etc.


----------



## Spooks

Amazingly quick delivery, roasted yesterday morning and arrived today at 9am. Damned impressive.

Many thanks again


----------



## Phobic

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com any plans for decaf at all? thought I remembered some talk of some at 1 point


----------



## Jez H

Phobic said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com any plans for decaf at all? thought I remembered some talk of some at 1 point


Great minds think alike. I e-mailed Lee this very question this morning as I am running out of my current decaf!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Phobic said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com any plans for decaf at all? thought I remembered some talk of some at 1 point


Yes, the decaf will hopefully be ready really soon. Just have some test profiles resting and we should get to evaluating them after the weekend. If all is well, we should be good to go by next week.


----------



## Phobic

Excellent, I'll be ordering a wheelbarrow full!


----------



## Thecatlinux

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com , come on lee we want some progress pics of the new shop


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Here are a couple for you......


----------



## Spooks

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Here are a couple for you......


Very nice indeed


----------



## Jon

Oh my. Shiny.


----------



## aaroncornish

Got 2 weeks off in Feb with new puppy! Think she will be getting on a train to Sheffield


----------



## Thecatlinux

Trilever beast ! How long does it take to get it up to temperature ?


----------



## Phobic

Looks great, I think I've missed where you're opening up, will certainly be popping in


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Thecatlinux said:


> Trilever beast ! How long does it take to get it up to temperature ?


16 litres of water in the tank I think. Just over 10 minutes to heat it all.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Wish I was in Sheffield today , good luck with the shop guys


----------



## YerbaMate170

Has anyone tried the new Colombian yet?


----------



## PPapa

YerbaMate170 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Colombian yet?


Those ones just arrived. Will see how I get on with them.


----------



## Phobic

ordered, just waiting for them to arrive and then rest.still no sign of the decaf?


----------



## Jez H

Phobic said:


> ordered, just waiting for them to arrive and then rest.still no sign of the decaf?


end of the week, rumour has it. A natural Brazilian. Orange & nut flavours.


----------



## Phobic

woohoo


----------



## Split Shot

YerbaMate170 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Colombian yet?


I've just finished a half kilo. It's a well crafted 'crowd pleaser'.

My notes for shots are 1:2, Overall sweet, light/medium body, nutmeg, milk chocolate.

In milk: maltesers is what you get.

Seemed easy to work with, and I only rested it for 2-3 days.

I expected a darker roast (don't know why), maybe it's more 'omni roast' though I never tried brewing with it.

I can't see anyone not liking it...


----------



## YerbaMate170

Thanks, well I'm gonna be drinking it as filter so will be able to offer an opinion on that side of things. Sounds good!


----------



## mmmatron

YerbaMate170 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Colombian yet?


Just dialled it in this morning. I'm with split shot, much lighter than I expected, had to go quite fine. It's lovely, malty chocolate in milk.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Really enjoying the Colombian brewed, agree it's lighter than I was expecting but for me that's a good thing because I prefer lighter roasts, and for beans that are described as more traditional, more reserved in their taste, it's rare to get a lighter roast. Lovely sweetness and more acidity than I expected - again a plus.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

YerbaMate170 said:


> Really enjoying the Colombian brewed, agree it's lighter than I was expecting but for me that's a good thing because I prefer lighter roasts, and for beans that are described as more traditional, more reserved in their taste, it's rare to get a lighter roast. Lovely sweetness and more acidity than I expected - again a plus.


We'll put. For us, there's never any need to go dark to hit more traditional flavour notes. We're finding more and more that all beans have an optimum flavour profile which requires us to roast to a similar degree. Sometimes those flavours will be more fruity notes, sometimes other flavours - depends on the coffee.


----------



## Grimley

I ordered a 350G bag of Rocko Mountain Reserve today, I bought the same coffee & size & looking at a previous invoice from 18 months ago its gone up a couple of quid. I blame Brexit, Trump & Global Warming.....

















I hope this & a bag of FireStation Roasters daily blend will last me until I go to the London Coffee Festival in April.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Grimley said:


> I ordered a 350G bag of Rocko Mountain Reserve today, I bought the same coffee & size & looking at a previous invoice from 18 months ago its gone up a couple of quid. I blame Brexit, Trump & Global Warming.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this & a bag of FireStation Roasters daily blend will last me until I go to the London Coffee Festival in April.


Yeah, the green coffee went up by more than 10% (despite being scored slightly lower), mostly due to the post brexit currency issues with the dollar. We've also seen steep cost increases with packaging (most of which comes from the Far East and again is traded in dollars). I think Steve from Has Bean wrote a nice post about it all for anyone interested. We held off for a good while hoping that things would settle down but that's not looking likely in the near future. I'm sure plenty of suppliers are also popping a little premium on top too.


----------



## Phobic

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com just cracked open your Fazenda decaf, it's fantastic.

how the hell you've managed to get something so good is beyond me, you're a bunch of wizards!


----------



## PPapa

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, the green coffee went up by more than 10% (despite being scored slightly lower), mostly due to the post brexit currency issues with the dollar. We've also seen steep cost increases with packaging (most of which comes from the Far East and again is traded in dollars). I think Steve from Has Bean wrote a nice post about it all for anyone interested. We held off for a good while hoping that things would settle down but that's not looking likely in the near future. I'm sure plenty of suppliers are also popping a little premium on top too.


I assume it wasn't even same harvest, so the prices will fluctuate anyway?


----------



## filthynines

Hey guys, am I right that there's a forum discount code? Do I have to message somebody? Thanks!

edit: Found the instructions, sent the PM


----------



## Benjijames28

Just about to start with a bag of BUSHOKI - RWANDA that was roasted on the 22nd of March. Hopefully i can dial it in with my sage machine and get a few good coffees out of it.


----------



## Benjijames28

Is the Rwanda beans a lighter roast?

I had trouble getting a good extraction from my machine with this bean, in assuming it's better suited to filter coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Benjijames28 said:


> Is the Rwanda beans a lighter roast?
> 
> I had trouble getting a good extraction from my machine with this bean, in assuming it's better suited to filter coffee.


Light compared to what ? Should be able to get a good espresso from it .

You need to post weight in and weight out and see how it can be adjusted to help you .


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Benjijames28 said:


> Is the Rwanda beans a lighter roast?
> 
> I had trouble getting a good extraction from my machine with this bean, in assuming it's better suited to filter coffee.


We have been serving this coffee in the cafe for both espresso and filter in the past few weeks. From memory, we were grinding a little finer than the previous espresso offering but not much. From memory we were 15g into 30g but that was on conical burrs so not necessarily that useful for you if you're in flats.


----------



## Benjijames28

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> We have been serving this coffee in the cafe for both espresso and filter in the past few weeks. From memory, we were grinding a little finer than the previous espresso offering but not much. From memory we were 15g into 30g but that was on conical burrs so not necessarily that useful for you if you're in flats.


According to the box my machine came in it has a conical burr grinder built in. I don't yet know own the difference between that and a flat burr grinder.

I need to learn more.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Benjijames28 said:


> According to the box my machine came in it has a conical burr grinder built in. I don't yet know own the difference between that and a flat burr grinder.
> 
> I need to learn more.


Yes, there's a lot to learn for us all. Generally conical burrs seem to produce better results with brew ratios nearer to 1:2. So the yield is usually around double the dose whereas flat burrs can be 1:2.5 or even more. For us, conical burrs will tend to produce stronger shots which isn't good or bad but the shots tend to have more 'gloopy' mouthfeel which seems to suit some coffee. We used the conical grinder for that particular coffee as there are more stewed, dark fruit flavours in that particular bean that resulted in a denser, more indulgent milk drink.


----------



## Benjijames28

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yes, there's a lot to learn for us all. Generally conical burrs seem to produce better results with brew ratios nearer to 1:2. So the yield is usually around double the dose whereas flat burrs can be 1:2.5 or even more. For us, conical burrs will tend to produce stronger shots which isn't good or bad but the shots tend to have more 'gloopy' mouthfeel which seems to suit some coffee. We used the conical grinder for that particular coffee as there are more stewed, dark fruit flavours in that particular bean that resulted in a denser, more indulgent milk drink.


What would you recommend for your Colombia beans? What should i be aiming for?

I ran into your cafe a few days ago and grabbed a bag, ready for use in a few days.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Benjijames28 said:


> What would you recommend for your Colombia beans? What should i be aiming for?
> 
> I ran into your cafe a few days ago and grabbed a bag, ready for use in a few days.


Similar to the Rwandan. Our recipes don't vary much at all in reality on the conic. My advice would be to put a few hours in at some point reading the wealth of info on here about developing recipes. An understanding of how to steer things to get where you want will mean you won't need to rely on recipes as much. Grinder settings are different for everyone, depend on the grinder and water, distribution etc.


----------



## Benjijames28

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Similar to the Rwandan. Our recipes don't vary much at all in reality on the conic. My advice would be to put a few hours in at some point reading the wealth of info on here about developing recipes. An understanding of how to steer things to get where you want will mean you won't need to rely on recipes as much. Grinder settings are different for everyone, depend on the grinder and water, distribution etc.


I'm learning more and more every day.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u

Benjijames28 said:


> I'm learning more and more every day.
> 
> Cheers


DO you weigh in and out , would be my first question


----------



## fatboyslim

Just ordered me some Bushoki - Rwanda. Can't wait for these!


----------



## Lefteye

Just cracked open some bella vista. Exactly as stated comfort in a cup. Not bright or fruity just like being wrapped in a duvet when it's cold. Kids have given it a thumbs up in their mocha's as well. A great uncomplicated cup


----------



## fatboyslim

fatboyslim said:


> Just ordered me some Bushoki - Rwanda. Can't wait for these!


The Rwandan Bushoki (that's sadly no longer available) makes for an absolutely delicious long EK'spro (12g > 32g). Really delicious marmalade/orange peel brightness.

Its similarly delicious as brewed! And I've nearly run out


----------



## Lefteye

fatboyslim said:


> The Rwandan Bushoki (that's sadly no longer available) makes for an absolutely delicious long EK'spro (12g > 32g). Really delicious marmalade/orange peel brightness.
> 
> Its similarly delicious as brewed! And I've nearly run out


Right. That's the next one I'll crack open then.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

Yeah, I miss the Bushoki - not the easiest nut to crack, but well worth it when you hit the sweet spot









Apparently there are new beans  coming soon


----------



## YerbaMate170

Anything new on the horizon? I'm overdue a Foundry order but have tried the current offerings


----------



## MildredM

I think there are lots of new ones in the pipeline! I for one can't wait!


----------



## jkb89

Gen from the facebook page at the end of May:

So, some of you will have noticed that bean stocks are low. It's that time of year where good fresh coffee can be hard to find.

But , there's good news - we have secured lots of amazing coffee for the coming months. First up are two Kenyans that we are testing right now. They are tasting great already and should be in the webshop in a week or so. Prepare yourself for some refreshing brews with zinging acidity.

We've also got two washed and two natural Ethiopians, half of which will be with us in the next week, the other half will land in a few weeks. All these coffees are exciting and typically floral with stunning fruit notes, this is probably our favourite harvest of the year.

We've taken on two crops from Costa Rica, a natural and a white honey processed. Both clean and delicious with amazing clarity.

Finally, a solid Nicaraguan bean which has a really good milk chocolate finish and will appeal to those that appreciate a comforting cup.

Hope they're great!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

New Kenyans are now on the webshop and tasting amazing. A tough harvest this year has meant that good coffee has been in relatively short supply in Kenya. Prices are up as a result but we're really chuffed that we managed to secure a couple of great lots.

Ethiopians should be following in the next couple of weeks if the profiling goes well and then even more coffee to come after that.


----------



## Benjijames28

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> New Kenyans are now on the webshop and tasting amazing. A tough harvest this year has meant that good coffee has been in relatively short supply in Kenya. Prices are up as a result but we're really chuffed that we managed to secure a couple of great lots.
> 
> Ethiopians should be following in the next couple of weeks if the profiling goes well and then even more coffee to come after that.


I think I tried a Kenyan in your shop last week. It was very good.

Your serving the best coffee in the city right now, consistently brilliant.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Quick update on new beans. New Kenyans are getting a really positive reception in their first couple of weeks on sale.

We have the brand new Biftu Gudina crop and an amazing natural from Guji Highland Farm both signed off and ready to go. We're just waiting for labels to be printed, so should be this week, keep an eye on the webshop.

As far as what you can expect?.....well we should keep some of the intrigue going at least. Suffice to say that both are 90+ beans and we're completely happy with the profiles. We've been sproing and brewing with both and it's easy coffee to work with. More typically Ethiopian than the Moata so hugely floral, fruity and aromatic. You're going to love them both I'm sure.


----------



## Phobic

that's exciting looking forward to them, any news on more decaf?


----------



## PPapa

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I have noticed that V60 01 papers are out right now. I was looking to grab them at the same time as ordering the beans, any idea when the filters are back in stock?

I am not in a rush (got some beans), but want to try out your new offerings!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

PPapa said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com
> 
> I have noticed that V60 01 papers are out right now. I was looking to grab them at the same time as ordering the beans, any idea when the filters are back in stock?
> 
> I am not in a rush (got some beans), but want to try out your new offerings!


I think we may have had some delivered recently. I'll check in the cafe and let you know tomorrow.


----------



## PPapa

Great! Thanks.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

PPapa said:


> Great! Thanks.


Sorry, we're all out of the V60 papers. Should have some more by the beginning of next week though.


----------



## jkb89

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com are there 2 more Ethiopians to come? Looking forward to trying the natural. What processes are the others?


----------



## fatboyslim

Ethiopian Guji Highlands already ordered!!!


----------



## slamm

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com I'm intrigued by the tasting notes of cherry jam for the Guji Highlands but no mention of blueberries which I get in bucket loads from another roaster of the same beans, as per Falcon's own notes. Did you perhaps go down a different road with the roast profile, to avoid a blueberry overdose, or is cherry jam a different interpretation of the same flavour?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jkb89 said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com are there 2 more Ethiopians to come? Looking forward to trying the natural. What processes are the others?


Yes, we have a new natural, which is the Rocko Mountain Reserve - tasting unbelievable so far so expecting really great things from this crop once it's signed off.

The other is a washed coffee from the Duromina cooperative, which is where the Moata came from. Early days with that one.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

slamm said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com I'm intrigued by the tasting notes of cherry jam for the Guji Highlands but no mention of blueberries which I get in bucket loads from another roaster of the same beans, as per Falcon's own notes. Did you perhaps go down a different road with the roast profile, to avoid a blueberry overdose, or is cherry jam a different interpretation of the same flavour?


Good question! Don't know the answer. One mans blueberries is another mans cherries? I guess we just go through the testing/tasting process and these are the things that stick out for us - sometimes we agree with the importer and sometimes not. I guess there could be any number of reasons why we're tasting different things and the approach to roasting could certainly be one of them.


----------



## hotmetal

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yes, we have a new natural, which is the Rocko Mountain Reserve - tasting unbelievable so far so expecting really great things from this crop once it's signed off.


Ooh! I'll probably be well supplied with LSOL but even so I think I'll still treat myself to a bag of that when it comes out. It was your Rocko that got me into African naturals and if you have high hopes for this year's then so do I.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

The Biftu Gudina new crop is also now up on the website and proving to be a firm favourite in the shop where we'll be running it as 'adventure' espresso in a couple of weeks time. Superb jasmine and bergamot florals, big honey sweetness and apricot notes were what we found when we signed it off. This coffee is becoming a modern classic for sure.


----------



## hotmetal

Bergamot! It's a peculiar tasting note for coffee as it's so often associated with Earl Grey tea, but floral citrus is lovely in a coffee to my mind. I remember Dept Coffee and Social Affairs did one called "The Earl's Mistress" and the bergamot was so prominent that even as a n00b with a Classic and MC2 I actually wondered if they'd added bergamot oil into the beans (they hadn't of course).


----------



## fatboyslim

Guji Highlands makes for an amazing espresso/EK lungo. Totally delicious. Outer appearance of the bean suggests very light roasting/short roast time?

Hugely recommended for any espresso fanatics.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fatboyslim said:


> Guji Highlands makes for an amazing espresso/EK lungo. Totally delicious. Outer appearance of the bean suggests very light roasting/short roast time?
> 
> Hugely recommended for any espresso fanatics.


It's a pretty similar profile to previous naturals from Ethiopia. Roast time is 9 mins 26, so about average for us. The new Rocko is currently 9 mins 10! - we tend to agree with the approach of keeping the beans in the roaster for the shortest possible time whilst ensuring even developed.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Is there a rough date for when the Rocko will be available? Just trying to plan my next coffee purchased accordingly


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

YerbaMate170 said:


> Is there a rough date for when the Rocko will be available? Just trying to plan my next coffee purchased accordingly


Hopefully by the end of this coming week. We're completely happy with the profile now and so we're just waiting to get the labels printed. The Rocko is blowing us away on a daily basis right now!


----------



## JKK

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It's a pretty similar profile to previous naturals from Ethiopia. Roast time is 9 mins 26, so about average for us. The new Rocko is currently 9 mins 10! - we tend to agree with the approach of keeping the beans in the roaster for the shortest possible time whilst ensuring even developed.


If you dont mind sharing some info, what kind of development time ratio do you use

for this coffee ?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

JKK said:


> If you dont mind sharing some info, what kind of development time ratio do you use
> 
> for this coffee ?


I'm not entirely sure off the top of my head but from memory, around 18%.


----------



## Benjijames28

I had a flat white made with Guji Highlands yesterday. You can really taste the fruitiness.

I've made it my mission to try everything they have had recently and everyone has impressed me.

The day before I had another flat white and you could take taste strawberry.

Big thumbs up.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Last nights filter.... This. Lovely. Bright but not face gunning acidity, it is a kenyan though , so if your not used to these the acidity and brightness can be a eye opener. I had a kind of lime and blackcurrant popsicle vibe to it.

Still balanced with sweetness though. Super nom

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/kiunyu-aa-kenya


----------



## Lefteye

You can't go wrong with foundry. Superb beans and service.


----------



## Phobic

I don't need beans, still working my way through a batch and have just had some others delivered today.

however I couldn't resist ordering both the Ethiapians and the Kimandi! they sound amazing.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Rocko is here! Possibly the best crop yet for me. We're all loving this coffee in the cafe and we're really proud of how the roast has turned out. It all came a bit easier than last year. The crop has now crept over 90 points and the strawberries are just out of this world.

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/rocko-mountain-reserve-ethiopia


----------



## Nopapercup

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Rocko is here! Possibly the best crop yet for me. We're all loving this coffee in the cafe and we're really proud of how the roast has turned out. It all came a bit easier than last year. The crop has now crept over 90 points and the strawberries are just out of this world.
> 
> https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/rocko-mountain-reserve-ethiopia


just ordered the Rocko, Guji and Kimandi. My first time trying Foundry and looking forward to it!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Nopapercup said:


> just ordered the Rocko, Guji and Kimandi. My first time trying Foundry and looking forward to it!


Great choices! You'll love them I'm sure. Let us all know how you get on


----------



## PPapa

Mrboots2u said:


> Last nights filter.... This. Lovely. Bright but not face gunning acidity, it is a kenyan though , so if your not used to these the acidity and brightness can be a eye opener. I had a kind of lime and blackcurrant popsicle vibe to it.
> 
> Still balanced with sweetness though. Super nom
> 
> https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/kiunyu-aa-kenya


Loving this one too. Some Kenyans are far too much of "in your face" type, even if it's sometimes what I look for.

This one is balanced and super tasty.


----------



## Heligan

So glad to see the Rocko back. Lee, are you getting the Finca San Francisco again this year? That's another one I really enjoyed last year.


----------



## 4515

Popped in today and had the Guji Highland Farm Ethiopian brewed

Loveley summer coffee - bursting with fruit. Washed the salted caramel bubble cake down a treat !


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Heligan said:
 

> So glad to see the Rocko back. Lee, are you getting the Finca San Francisco again this year? That's another one I really enjoyed last year.


Yes we are. We have it at the moment, it's proving challenging to get the roast right but hopefully will be done within the next couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Heligan

Heligan said:


> So glad to see the Rocko back. Lee, are you getting the Finca San Francisco again this year? That's another one I really enjoyed last year.





foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yes we are. We have it at the moment, it's proving challenging to get the roast right but hopefully will be done within the next couple of weeks or so.


Excellent news, thanks. That should be just the right timing for my next order


----------



## Phobic

just finished my 1st try of the Kimandi as a Chemex.

amazing!

it's like drinking a cup of this


----------



## Nopapercup

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Great choices! You'll love them I'm sure. Let us all know how you get on


 @foundrycoffeeroasters.com I just finished the Rocko, Guji and Kimandi and achieved some great shots off all of them. All 3 where great, I'll definitely be ordering again!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Nopapercup said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com I just finished the Rocko, Guji and Kimandi and achieved some great shots off all of them. All 3 where great, I'll definitely be ordering again!


Great stuff - glad those worked out for you.


----------



## mcrmfc

Just about managed to let my insanely efficiently delivered Rocko rest a week (well alright 6 days).

Wow wow wow, top drawer.

I can only comment on this as Espresso but pulling it with a nice pre-infusion and 6 bar this really sang...Strawberry yes...with some black pepper spice tones...mmmmmm

Based on this very limited sample Foundry are heading straight in my list of top roasters.

So many in the UK are just so so and it's really nice to discover a roaster I can put in my 'Square Mile' category!

Thanks Foundry.


----------



## Elcee

All good things must come to an end...

I want to say thanks to @foundrycoffeeroasters.com for a sublime coffee. Definitely one of this year's highlights for me.


----------



## UncleJake

Yes indeed. The Rocko was blinding this year.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Ah, you have no idea how great it is to hear that people are enjoying our beans - it really does make all the effort worthwhile. Thanks a lot.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

just a quick note to let you all know that we are now also selling the PUSH tamper through the webshop.

We've had a beta version of this tamper since before they even came to market and I'm a fan. The build is first rate and the tamper does a fine job of essentially removing variation in tamping as a variable from your espresso preparation routine.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

....and we have a couple of new coffees coming up too. Our last washed Ethiopian for this year which hails from the Duromina Co-Operative, the same washing that gave us Moata last season.

Secondly, we have a coffee from Honduras which is a first for us from that country. It's big and bold but with some stewed dark fruit notes too.

They're both in the early stages of profile development but hopefully good to go within a fortnight. We've just signed off on a new Guatemalan too, so plenty of new coffee on the horizon.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Driving up to Sheffield tomorrow night and staying in a hotel that is apparently 15 minutes away from the cafe so hoping to get in for breakfast and a coffee or two before going to my final destination. Likely to be a weekly event as well so if I can get the directions right it will make up for the 500 mile round trip for 1 day of customer visit.

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com, where is the nearest place to park Lee?


----------



## Snakehips

NCP Heartshead Square car park is directly opposite the cafe.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

...or you can park on the street directly outside the cafe too. It's £2 per hour.


----------



## kentishh

Looking forward this!


----------



## kentishh

Brewed the Finca San Francisco this morning with the Kalita wave. 15g coffee, 250ml water, 50g bloom and two more pours of 110g and 90g at 30 seconds and 1 minute. Draw down finished at around 2:20, resulting cup was fantastic, super sweet with a hit of strawberry which was interesting.

Any tips on keeping a level bed with the Kalita? Sometimes after brewing I notice the bed is slightly uneven.


----------



## fluffles

kentishh said:


> Brewed the Finca San Francisco this morning with the Kalita wave. 15g coffee, 250ml water, 50g bloom and two more pours of 110g and 90g at 30 seconds and 1 minute. Draw down finished at around 2:20, resulting cup was fantastic, super sweet with a hit of strawberry which was interesting.
> 
> Any tips on keeping a level bed with the Kalita? Sometimes after brewing I notice the bed is slightly uneven.


Rao spin ( swirl the brewer after last water addition)


----------



## kentishh

fluffles said:


> Rao spin ( swirl the brewer after last water addition)


Cheers! Will give that a go


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Noming their Guji Highlands as an espresso and pour over (with a sneaky cake) now live from the cafe - bloody lovely (need an EK for brewed now)


----------



## fatboyslim

Hairy_Hogg said:


> (need an EK for brewed now)


Yes you do. It changed my life!


----------



## adz313

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com - I inadvertently left about half of my V60 of the Biftu Gudina yesterday, so had it cold this morning.

Super sweet juicy apricot when cold - Up there with the last time I had it @ Drop in Stockholm earlier this year.

Top work (as always!)


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Noming their Guji Highlands as an espresso and pour over (with a sneaky cake) now live from the cafe - bloody lovely (need an EK for brewed now)


Cheers! Really nice to chat to you. Always a pleasure seeing forum folks in the flesh.  let us know if you need an EK, Mahlkoenig UK are just down the road from us and we know those guys well


----------



## MildredM

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Cheers! Really nice to chat to you. Always a pleasure seeing forum folks in the flesh.  let us know if you need an EK, Mahlkoenig UK are just down the road from us and we know those guys well


Oh how could you just drop that in . . . Mahlkoenig are just down the road . . .

I'm not telling Ian!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Sorry I missed breakfast @foundrycoffeeroasters.com, a colleague introduced me to negroni's in the evening and I had to enjoy a sausage sarnie and an extra 30 mins in bed at the hotel! Will endevour to try your baked eggs next week.


----------



## JGF

The Moata last year was amazing and the Duromina this is different but for me, just as incredible - a cup of sweet sweet floral juicy joy. Getting the bergamot but not in an overpowering way which I sometimes struggle with. Absolutely loving this as both espresso and ccd.



foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> ....and we have a couple of new coffees coming up too. Our last washed Ethiopian for this year which hails from the Duromina Co-Operative, the same washing that gave us Moata last season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Noming their Guji Highlands as an espresso and pour over (with a sneaky cake) now live from the cafe - bloody lovely (need an EK for brewed now)


This looks so so so good.


----------



## MildredM

A lovely pit stop in Foundry today - yummy San Francisco and nommy cakes


----------



## thesmileyone

@foundrycoffeeroasters

Have you got any beans with a taste profile you would describe as "chocolate" or "sweet" or "caramel" or "white sugar" etc?

Thanks!


----------



## kentishh

The Duromina is so fantastic. Can't quite pinpoint exactly what I'm tasting in the cup but it is a complete explosion of floral sweetness.


----------



## GingerBen

kentishh said:


> The Duromina is so fantastic. Can't quite pinpoint exactly what I'm tasting in the cup but it is a complete explosion of floral sweetness.


Ordered some over the weekend along with the Rocko Mountain


----------



## Jony

Hi does 15% off first order include subscriptions, Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jony said:


> Hi does 15% off first order include subscriptions, Thanks


I suspect you are pushing your luck there.

Moon on a stick....


----------



## Jony

Mrboots2u said:


> I suspect you are pushing your luck there.
> 
> Moon on a stick....


Was worth it knowing I already knew the answer, I'm new to the game,haha


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Jony said:


> Hi does 15% off first order include subscriptions, Thanks


Worth a try I guess! No, it doesn't. The subscriptions already run with some discount although probably not 15% in most cases.


----------



## Nopapercup

I'm really struggling with my latest order. I've had great espresso results from all the beans I've ordered from Foundry this year but I've just gone through 350g of the Rocko Mountain (which I also had a few months ago) and now on the Biftu and I'm really struggling to dial in and getting a lot of channeling. Have Foundry changed the roast profile or am I just being a muppet?


----------



## MildredM

Nopapercup said:


> I'm really struggling with my latest order. I've had great espresso results from all the beans I've ordered from Foundry this year but I've just gone through 350g of the Rocko Mountain (which I also had a few months ago) and now on the Biftu and I'm really struggling to dial in and getting a lot of channeling. Have Foundry changed the roast profile or am I just being a muppet?


I got some RM today. I will report back after we've tried it (could be next weekend).


----------



## Nopapercup

MildredM said:


> I got some RM today. I will report back after we've tried it (could be next weekend).


Thanks Mildred, I'm also finding I'm having to go a fair bit coarser with the grind.


----------



## hotmetal

I've just started my bag of Rocko after giving the grinder a clean. Haven't really dialled in yet (I based my settings on my notes from last year's crop). First shot out of the grinder and unsurprisingly I got a wee bit of channelling, but still the flavour was amazing! If it wasn't for the fun of being in LSOL I really could live on this, so it's a bit ridiculous that I don't get more of it really. So much choice but somehow this is my favourite of all time.


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> I've just started my bag of Rocko after giving the grinder a clean. Haven't really dialled in yet (I based my settings on my notes from last year's crop). First shot out of the grinder and unsurprisingly I got a wee bit of channelling, but still the flavour was amazing! If it wasn't for the fun of being in LSOL I really could live on this, so it's a bit ridiculous that I don't get more of it really. So much choice but somehow this is my favourite of all time.


It's great, I agree, time after time!


----------



## Lefteye

Love the rocko. Just found some in the back of the freezer from August or September last year and still taste great. New delivery today of 4 different beans from foundry can't wait to try them all.


----------



## MildredM

The last of this here









#multitasking


----------



## Lefteye

Don't know why they are upside down.


----------



## Lefteye

Which should I try first?


----------



## fatboyslim

Lefteye said:


> Which should I try first?


Duromina!!!


----------



## Lefteye

Duromina itnis then @fatboyslim


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Quick heads up - Duromina is running low ☹ - at least new crop Ethiopian coffee isn't a million miles away. Rocko should last another month with a bit of luck.

New coffee is around a week away. First up, one for the traditionalists. Big chocolate, raisin, caramel, orange hint Colombian, Rio Magdalene. This one has gone down incredibly well in the coffee shop - it's just the perfect comfort espresso - nothing too clever, just really solid and satisfying coffee. It should retail at around £23/kg too tbc.

At the same time, we'll be releasing our Gatare Lot 23. This is a first for us, a natural processed Rwandan coffee and it's epic. Vanilla, figs and plums with some chocolate in the finish. It's clean for a natural and really well balanced with a nice liquor tang in espresso.


----------



## Benjijames28

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Quick heads up - Duromina is running low ☹ - at least new crop Ethiopian coffee isn't a million miles away. Rocko should last another month with a bit of luck.
> 
> New coffee is around a week away. First up, one for the traditionalists. Big chocolate, raisin, caramel, orange hint Colombian, Rio Magdalene. This one has gone down incredibly well in the coffee shop - it's just the perfect comfort espresso - nothing too clever, just really solid and satisfying coffee. It should retail at around £23/kg too tbc.
> 
> At the same time, we'll be releasing our Gatare Lot 23. This is a first for us, a natural processed Rwandan coffee and it's epic. Vanilla, figs and plums with some chocolate in the finish. It's clean for a natural and really well balanced with a nice liquor tang in espresso.


Really enjoyed the Colombian.


----------



## Jony

Looks like a Rocko order coming.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> At the same time, we'll be releasing our Gatare Lot 23. This is a first for us, a natural processed Rwandan coffee and it's epic. Vanilla, figs and plums with some chocolate in the finish. It's clean for a natural and really well balanced with a nice liquor tang in espresso.


Oh man, I love figs and have not had a figgy coffee that disappoints yet. I have some 5 Elephants coffee coming and LSOL next week but will have to have some of this, sounds epic.

So is this likely to be in the webshop a week from Monday?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Oh man, I love figs and have not had a figgy coffee that disappoints yet. I have some 5 Elephants coffee coming and LSOL next week but will have to have some of this, sounds epic.
> 
> So is this likely to be in the webshop a week from Monday?


Yep, it's all signed off so we're just waiting for labels. Might be earlier but definitely within the week.


----------



## Breezy

Just got some Duromina through the post any recommendations for espresso and pour over brew ratios?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Breezy said:


> Just got some Duromina through the post any recommendations for espresso and pour over brew ratios?


It'll depend on your grinder to a large extent ie how far can you go on the extraction whilst still being tasty. We were in much the same territory as we always are, so 1:2 -1:2.5 on the flat burrs 18g to 40g from memory. Our brew ratios change little from coffee to coffee, we're almost always on 18g doses and almost always somewhere between 34-40g out, 80% of the time it's probably 36g


----------



## Thecatlinux

I've got stuck in choosing which foundry coffee to buy as they all sound great to me in fact I've never gone wrong with the Sheffield alchemy. I know a quick text to Callum and ask him what's in his hopper at home , and boom 1Kilo of gatar is on the way to the seaside ,oh and a keepcup to qualify for free postage as these are so well priced The cheapest I could find I couldn't refuse .

Can't wait .


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Thecatlinux said:


> I've got stuck in choosing which foundry coffee to buy as they all sound great to me in fact I've never gone wrong with the Sheffield alchemy. I know a quick text to Callum and ask him what's in his hopper at home , and boom 1Kilo of gatar is on the way to the seaside ,oh and a keepcup to qualify for free postage as these are so well priced The cheapest I could find I couldn't refuse .
> 
> Can't wait .


Cheers fella. You have the first webshop bag of the Gatare so would be good to hear how you get on.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Really looking forward to it , and as my coffee stash ran out this morning it can't come soon enough LOL


----------



## jlarkin

Hopefully most of you have seen that Foundry and I are running a really interesting session together. I just thought it worth posting here in case you'd missed this. Check it out on there website https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-classes/products/coffee-event-with-cupper-joe


----------



## Breezy

We'll unfortunately I went through a whole 350g bag of the Duromina unable to get a perfect espresso our pour over but there is still hope! Has anyone tried the Columbian Rio Magdalena?


----------



## fatboyslim

Breezy said:


> We'll unfortunately I went through a whole 350g bag of the Duromina unable to get a perfect espresso our pour over but there is still hope! Has anyone tried the Columbian Rio Magdalena?


The Duromina was a delicious pour over for me. What brewer and what water did you use?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Breezy said:


> We'll unfortunately I went through a whole 350g bag of the Duromina unable to get a perfect espresso our pour over but there is still hope! Has anyone tried the Columbian Rio Magdalena?


What's perfect ?


----------



## Breezy

fatboyslim said:


> The Duromina was a delicious pour over for me. What brewer and what water did you use?


i have a eureka mignon hand grinder and a coffee gator paperless pour over but was using my rhino hand grinder for a non espresso grind and yes agreed what is perfect but getting it to a decent ballpark would be good!

and I'm still starting out with the pour over world as just a normal kettle not w pour over kettle and boiled water after around 3 minutes standing


----------



## Thecatlinux

Well the gatare turned up , the box said foundry on it so I as per usual I knew it would contain something interesting

I like to taste first without reading the taste notes on the bag as this I find can sometimes influence me

Brown sugar like the top of a bruile , apricots and vanilla

lets just say Jessica Ennis won't be the fastest think outta Sheffield this month . Absolute belter !

I cant take credit for finding this one , I cheated and asked Callum .

Nice one Lads

View attachment 33234


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Thecatlinux said:


> Well the gatare turned up , the box said foundry on it so I as per usual I knew it would contain something interesting
> 
> I like to taste first without reading the taste notes on the bag as this I find can sometimes influence me
> 
> Brown sugar like the top of a bruile , apricots and vanilla
> 
> lets just say Jessica Ennis won't be the fastest think outta Sheffield this month . Absolute belter !
> 
> I cant take credit for finding this one , I cheated and asked Callum .
> 
> Nice one Lads
> 
> View attachment 33234


We just got that coffee on the flat burrs in the coffee shop and oh my goodness .


----------



## Thecatlinux

Yes this is rather , had a cheeky flat white when I got home , rare at the moment as I have cut down on dairy .

oh my word ,yum !


----------



## jj-x-ray

Just ordered some Gatare and some Magdalena in prep for a new grinder that should be with me early next month...


----------



## MildredM

jj-x-ray said:


> Just ordered some Gatare and some Magdalena in prep for a new grinder that should be with me early next month...


You are in for a treat - double treats actually


----------



## Breezy

The Rio Magdalena is awesome all my favourite kind of flavours in a single origin!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Breezy said:


> The Rio Magdalena is awesome all my favourite kind of flavours in a single origin!


It's going down so well in the coffee shop and I've never tasted coffee that has so much chocolate and caramel going on.


----------



## J_Fo

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It's going down so well in the coffee shop and I've never tasted coffee that has so much chocolate and caramel going on.


Just ordered some, sounds delicious









Have you guys stopped doing 350g bags for good? @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Jon_Foster said:


> Just ordered some, sounds delicious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys stopped doing 350g bags for good? @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


Yeah, going to write something about it on the blog at some point. We've had to choose between 250g and 350g bags for a number of reasons and sticking with the 250g was the option that made most sense to us. It's all about packaging, labelling and trying to keep everything as streamlined and efficient as possible to help us remain competitive on pricing.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

.......on a positive note, the changes have meant that we can now reduce the postage cost on 250g bags to £1.50 and they still go by first class large letter post.


----------



## Thecatlinux

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> .......on a positive note, the changes have meant that we can now reduce the postage cost on 250g bags to £1.50 and they still go by first class large letter post.


Does this mean a weekly subscription may become an option ?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Just ordered some Gatare and some Magdalena as well as down to about 250g of LSOL and this would arrive as that runs out.


----------



## MildredM

Thoroughly enjoying this today. Big mouthfuls of fruitiness!

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/products/new-ruvumbu-rwanda


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Another quick heads up! - we have two new beans arriving very soon on the webshop. First up is an amazing natural Bolivian coffee from Finca Arcangel. We're just finishing off the espresso testing for it this week but I'm pretty sure it'll be signed off in the next few days. Expect strawberries, violet, plums - that kind of thing and with a great chocolate note too. It's the latest in a run of really clean, well balanced naturals and you're all going to love it. The only downside is that it's relatively pricey, as is the way with good Bolivian coffee, but trust me - it's worth every penny.

.....and then we have a new decaf too. This one is from the famous station at Huye Mountain in Rwanda. It's a Swiss Water processed red bourbon and it's easily the best decaf we've had to date with a rich cocoa and red grape vibe.

Expect both in the next week - thanks for all your support too people, it really does mean a lot. We get a lot of messages from people on the forum enjoying what we're doing. For those of you that have enjoyed coffee, please consider leaving a couple of words by way of a product review which you can find on the website on the page where you found your coffee. It really helps us get in front of more people.


----------



## filthynines

I drink all coffees, but great to hear you have a new decaf coming. Foundry and Rave seem to be amongst the few who will offer decaf which isn't just the dregs of a poor lot of beans. Single origin decaf can be wonderful.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

filthynines said:


> I drink all coffees, but great to hear you have a new decaf coming. Foundry and Rave seem to be amongst the few who will offer decaf which isn't just the dregs of a poor lot of beans. Single origin decaf can be wonderful.


Couldn't agree more. To be fair, good decaf is hard for us to find and we only started offering it just over a year ago. You're quite right too, people are actually selecting good coffee that will work well with the decaf process so there are generally better options available now.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Just ordered some Gatare and some Magdalena as well as down to about 250g of LSOL and this would arrive as that runs out.


Can I just add (as I have not really had time over the past week) the Gatare are simply wonderful beans (as brewed), if you have not tried them yet I would actively encourage you to!

I left a review they are that good, and to be honest I see a few people on this thread ordered them so would have expected a few more reviews to help Lee and co out.


----------



## mmmatron

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Can I just add (as I have not really had time over the past week) the Gatare are simply wonderful beans (as brewed), if you have not tried them yet I would actively encourage you to!
> 
> I left a review they are that good, and to be honest I see a few people on this thread ordered them so would have expected a few more reviews to help Lee and co out.


Been meaning to post about the Gatare, it's absolutely fantastic. Really fruity, figgy, boozy joy. Haven't tried brewed yet but for espresso it's awesome.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

The Magdalena from Columbia are also pretty nomalicious. Really smooth and tasty. With the LSOL delays I may have to try some of the Bolivian beans too!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

The Gatare as a V60 poured over ice (I used the Workshop method) is phenomenal, I cannot emphasise too strongly how bloody good this tastes.

It's sunny, so get some down you!









With this weather set to continue you should get a iced brew recipe up on the site @foundrycoffeeroasters.com

ETA: This tastes the mutts nuts with Mediterranean Fever Tree tonic and lots of ice 50:50 mix (will try with Gin post 5pm....)


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

absolutely loving that iced V60 idea. We're starting to get the summer coffee menu developed so I'm definitely going to be doing some work on that idea. Iced Americanos and Iced lattes are dialled in already but this looks like it has serious scope for super deliciousness.


----------



## J_Fo

Hairy_Hogg said:


> The Gatare as a V60 poured over ice (I used the Workshop method) is phenomenal, I cannot emphasise too strongly how bloody good this tastes.
> 
> It's sunny, so get some down you!
> 
> View attachment 33763
> 
> 
> With this weather set to continue you should get a iced brew recipe up on the site @foundrycoffeeroasters.com
> 
> ETA: This tastes the mutts nuts with Mediterranean Fever Tree tonic and lots of ice 50:50 mix (will try with Gin post 5pm....)


Ooh I've got some of this to open when I get home... Did you grind as you normally would for a V60?


----------



## joey24dirt

Just tucking into some Las Terrazas.

18g > 40g in about 40 seconds.

Bloody delicious and this is only at 5 days after roast! So smooth


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Jon_Foster said:


> Ooh I've got some of this to open when I get home... Did you grind as you normally would for a V60?


Slightly finer but not much. Try the method I posted,works well with these beans


----------



## J_Fo

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Slightly finer but not much. Try the method I posted,works well with these beans


Cheers dude!


----------



## Breezy

What's the general consensus with brew ratios for the Rio Magdalena as it seems the longer extraction is getting the best results, I'm currently doing 17g in and around 34g in my gaggia in around 30 secs


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

We were at 18g to 36g in the coffee shop with this coffee - time is different on the levers of course.


----------



## orge

The Porter Deli stocks foundry and we've tried a few of their roasts as we started delving into home espresso.

Did have some hit/miss moments but I suspect that's more to do with the learning curve, rather than their roasting!

Intend to return now that we've refined things a little.

J


----------



## jaffro

Just got some Arcangel (natural Bolivian) and Gatare (natural Rwandan) in the post. Made a cheeky kalita wave with the Arcangel this morning. Oh my god. Didn't think anything would beat that natural Costa Rican (I think) that we got from you guys for LSOL last summer, but this might...


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jaffro said:


> Just got some Arcangel (natural Bolivian) and Gatare (natural Rwandan) in the post. Made a cheeky kalita wave with the Arcangel this morning. Oh my god. Didn't think anything would beat that natural Costa Rican (I think) that we got from you guys for LSOL last summer, but this might...


Yeah, it is pretty amazing coffee. Just when we think we've plumbed the depths of it, we find new stuff. It's also changing quite a lot as it ages, which is really interesting. It's really tricky to roast too, kind of fickle and unforgiving.


----------



## Benjijames28

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, it is pretty amazing coffee. Just when we think we've plumbed the depths of it, we find new stuff. It's also changing quite a lot as it ages, which is really interesting. It's really tricky to roast too, kind of fickle and unforgiving.


Bought a bag today, looking forward to having a play with it in the v60 tomorrow.


----------



## iulianato

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, it is pretty amazing coffee. Just when we think we've plumbed the depths of it, we find new stuff. It's also changing quite a lot as it ages, which is really interesting. It's really tricky to roast too, kind of fickle and unforgiving.


Ordered a kg last night. Can't wait to go trough it. At about what age is it at his highest strength?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

iulianato said:


> Ordered a kg last night. Can't wait to go trough it. At about what age is it at his highest strength?


Strength doesn't really change over time. It's at its best around two weeks after roasting for espresso and a few days after roasting for filter.


----------



## iulianato

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Strength doesn't really change over time. It's at its best around two weeks after roasting for espresso and a few days after roasting for filter.


I know, I know that. I meant taste wise. You said it changes a lot with age so when it is at his peak?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

iulianato said:


> I know, I know that. I meant taste wise. You said it changes a lot with age so when it is at his peak?


See previous reply


----------



## jaffro

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, it is pretty amazing coffee. Just when we think we've plumbed the depths of it, we find new stuff. It's also changing quite a lot as it ages, which is really interesting. It's really tricky to roast too, kind of fickle and unforgiving.


Glad I'm leaving the roasting to you...!

Yeah I've had 4 now in the kalita wave, playing with it to see what comes out and have managed to get some funky flavours so far. Biggest regret is that I only bought 250g


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com how much of the Gatare is left? This has been my standout coffee of at least the year but maybe longer, thinking of stocking the freezer up with some


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hairy_Hogg said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com how much of the Gatare is left? This has been my standout coffee of at least the year but maybe longer, thinking of stocking the freezer up with some


Plenty left for now. At least a couple of months I would expect.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Plenty left for now. At least a couple of months I would expect.


Will buy some anyway as they are top banana. Any chance of a heads up when they are running low.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Will buy some anyway as they are top banana. Any chance of a heads up when they are running low.


Yes, I'll try and keep a couple of weeks warning going on here for anything that's running low.


----------



## Quenteagle

Morning,

hope everyone had a good weekend. I opened this morning my bag of Nyangwe - Burundi that was roasted on 24 April. 3 shots in total and I found them all pretty sour. On the last shot, I managed to get 32g for 17g in the PF in 36 sec. That was the finest grind of the 3, not sure I can grind finer as I may have an extraction of over 40 seconds.

Compared to my other beans, nothing has changed otherwise, same water, same machine, same morning routine. I take it that the only thing that could cause this sourness would be the water temperature. However I have a Sage DTP so there is nothing I can do here. I am already steaming first to make sure I get 93 degrees when I am extracting afterwards.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Quenteagle said:


> Morning,
> 
> hope everyone had a good weekend. I opened this morning my bag of Nyangwe - Burundi that was roasted on 24 April. 3 shots in total and I found them all pretty sour. On the last shot, I managed to get 32g for 17g in the PF in 36 sec. That was the finest grind of the 3, not sure I can grind finer as I may have an extraction of over 40 seconds.
> 
> Compared to my other beans, nothing has changed otherwise, same water, same machine, same morning routine. I take it that the only thing that could cause this sourness would be the water temperature. However I have a Sage DTP so there is nothing I can do here. I am already steaming first to make sure I get 93 degrees when I am extracting afterwards.


For what reason at e you steaming your milk first? Is it to ensure the DTP is regulating itself back to 93° before pulling the shot? Have you tried running water through the group head just before pulling a shot instead of steaming first?

I have a DTP too. Is this the only coffee you have experienced the sourness with? Just wondering whether it is the DTP or some other variable.


----------



## Quenteagle

Someone posted on this forum his experiments with the DTP and water temperature. It came out that the best way to get 93 degrees was to steam first (and stop when you hear the "honk honk honk" of the pump) and extract your coffee afterwards. Otherwise the temperature was closer to 85 degrees. I can't find the message anymore. It must be buried in the DTP thread.

The Nyangwe is the only coffee I have experienced that much sourness with and grinding finer did not to fix the issue. From what I read sourness can happen when water temperature is too low but there is little I can do about this. However I will try tomorrow to extract 40g and see what happens.

I guess the question is whether anyone using the Nyangwe beans has had this issue. If not I may need to try a darker roast, any beans to recommend?


----------



## Kitkat

I used these beans recently and did not experience sourness. In fact they are probably my favourite bean to date. I use a Gaggia classic. No idea of temp but I have no PID so temperature surf before pulling my shot. I went for 16g in and about 40g out and it was delicious.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Quenteagle said:


> Someone posted on this forum his experiments with the DTP and water temperature. It came out that the best way to get 93 degrees was to steam first (and stop when you hear the "honk honk honk" of the pump) and extract your coffee afterwards. Otherwise the temperature was closer to 85 degrees. I can't find the message anymore. It must be buried in the DTP thread.


Oh okay. I didn't realise this. Surely if you turn the knob to steam and hear the Honk Honk Honk sound then it's actually at steaming temp which is a fair bit higher than 93°. If you then turn it to pull the shot then wouldn't the temp actually be too high then?

Just asking as I'm still leaning about all this myself and trying to understand it all.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Oh okay. I didn't realise this. Surely if you turn the knob to steam and hear the Honk Honk Honk sound then it's actually at steaming temp which is a fair bit higher than 93°. If you then turn it to pull the shot then wouldn't the temp actually be too high then?
> 
> Just asking as I'm still leaning about all this myself and trying to understand it all.


If you turned it straight away, then maybe. If you wait for the auto purge then pull the shot, it'll be a lot closer to 93 degrees!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Quenteagle said:


> Morning,
> 
> hope everyone had a good weekend. I opened this morning my bag of Nyangwe - Burundi that was roasted on 24 April. 3 shots in total and I found them all pretty sour. On the last shot, I managed to get 32g for 17g in the PF in 36 sec. That was the finest grind of the 3, not sure I can grind finer as I may have an extraction of over 40 seconds.
> 
> Compared to my other beans, nothing has changed otherwise, same water, same machine, same morning routine. I take it that the only thing that could cause this sourness would be the water temperature. However I have a Sage DTP so there is nothing I can do here. I am already steaming first to make sure I get 93 degrees when I am extracting afterwards.


Increase your brew ratio.

Start at 1:4 and taste.

It more than likely isn't temp it's the ratio of coffee to water you are using and your personal preference


----------



## ashcroc

Quenteagle said:


> Morning,
> 
> hope everyone had a good weekend. I opened this morning my bag of Nyangwe - Burundi that was roasted on 24 April. 3 shots in total and I found them all pretty sour. On the last shot, I managed to get 32g for 17g in the PF in 36 sec. That was the finest grind of the 3, not sure I can grind finer as I may have an extraction of over 40 seconds.
> 
> Compared to my other beans, nothing has changed otherwise, same water, same machine, same morning routine. I take it that the only thing that could cause this sourness would be the water temperature. However I have a Sage DTP so there is nothing I can do here. I am already steaming first to make sure I get 93 degrees when I am extracting afterwards.


17g:32g isn't even a 1:2 ratio. I wouldn't worry about time to much. Some of that will be taken up by preinfusion anyway. Time is the last thing I dial in after dose then ratio for a particular bean.


----------



## Quenteagle

Thank you everyone. After a disappointing double espresso this morning, I tried my luck again with 9g and 23g in the glass. That was much better, very sweet and even a very light chocolate after taste. Quite happy with that!

However I am lost when it comes to the morning flat white for the miss. Until recently I would put 18g and go for a ristretto, ~22g then froth the milk and try to practice my disastrous latter art skills. That does not work, my ristretto is very sour, increasing to 30g extraction does not work either.

What would you do?


----------



## jlarkin

Quenteagle said:


> Thank you everyone. After a disappointing double espresso this morning, I tried my luck again with 9g and 23g in the glass. That was much better, very sweet and even a very light chocolate after taste. Quite happy with that!
> 
> However I am lost when it comes to the morning flat white for the miss. Until recently I would put 18g and go for a ristretto, ~22g then froth the milk and try to practice my disastrous latter art skills. That does not work, my ristretto is very sour, increasing to 30g extraction does not work either.
> 
> What would you do?


If it tasted good as your espresso can you try the same ratio for the flat white? 18g and 46g out?


----------



## mmmatron

Totally forgot I had a bag of Arcangel resting. This is flippin delicious, really love it!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

I ordered 500g of Gatere on Monday. Hoping they would have arrived by now as I had a despatch notification Tuesday night. Will they come in one parcel or 2 x 250g ? I'm hoping they will go through the letterbox as no one will be at home tomorrow.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

They'll come in 2 x 250g bags and they do fit through most letterboxes. They would usually have arrived yesterday but I'd expect they'll ve there today.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> They'll come in 2 x 250g bags and they do fit through most letterboxes. They would usually have arrived yesterday but I'd expect they'll ve there today.


Thanks. Looking forward to trying these beans.


----------



## adz

Guys, which of the current batch of beans would you say is best with milk?


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

adz said:


> Guys, which of the current batch of beans would you say is best with milk?


Well I am on the Gatare right now and I drink flat whites. I recommend those beans personally but can't comment on any others as I haven't tried them. Can't go wrong with the Gatare though


----------



## J_Fo

I tend to have flat whites and I've had Gatare, Arcangel & Rio Magdalena over the last couple of months. My fav is the Arcangel, sweet, fruity, floral but lots of dark chocolate, the Gatare runs it close though, loads of fruit! The Rio Magdalena is really good too just a bit more old school (nuts, caramel & chocolate...) Sorry not to be more helpful but they're all really good! I'd say give them all a try, they all work really well with milk.


----------



## RoA19

Just placed my first order - 1kg of the Arcangel & 250g of the Gatare. Really looking forward to trying this!


----------



## adz

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I know how hard it can be with Foundry's beans. I've never had a bad batch! Will order some Arcangel and Gatare and give them both a try with milk.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

adz said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I know how hard it can be with Foundry's beans. I've never had a bad batch! Will order some Arcangel and Gatare and give them both a try with milk.


No doubt you'll love them both. We're so pleased with the naturals we've been sourcing lately. Last week we got a sneak peek of new crop Kenyans too and these are also going to be amazing this year. We're planning on taking up to 5 coffees from Ethiopia too so there will be plenty more choice in the coming months.


----------



## slamm

Probably nearest I'll get to art with the pav 3 hole tip ha ha!







..









The last of both Altos de Erapuca and Cerro de Jesus combined well for a lovely cup. Look forwards to trying the Arcangel next, sounds good!


----------



## jj-x-ray

slamm said:


> Probably nearest I'll get to art with the pav 3 hole tip ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last of both Altos de Erapuca and Cerro de Jesus combined well for a lovely cup. Look forwards to trying the Arcangel next, sounds good!


You making a meringue ...


----------



## slamm

jj-x-ray said:


> You making a meringue ...


Yeah it was nom.. only machine you can do this on though is the humble pav with a 3 hole tip ha ha!


----------



## jj-x-ray

Hi All. Can anyone tell me how long they are letting arcangel rest? Roasted on the 14th but straight in the freezer initially and have been out for about 7 days. I've had 2 sinkers this morning using 18g in a 1:2 ratio, in 30 and 60 secs respectively (tightened grind 2nd pour). 2nd was better than the 1st but still undrinkable.

I will try longer ratios, but I'm tempted to rest the beans for longer perhaps....maybe another week?

It's depressing for me to not achieve success with a bean everyone is raving about, especially given the expense of chucking coffee. I have failed with foundry before and I'm putting it down to my inexperience in general, though I'm worried I'm starting to fear their beans. I can't believe I need expensive grinders or machines to get the best out of these beans...it has to be user error. Cheers


----------



## 9719

Take a look at post #573 which should help or wait for foundry to reply, expect they will just repeat what they've already said



jj-x-ray said:


> Hi All. Can anyone tell me how long they are letting arcangel rest? Roasted on the 14th but straight in the freezer initially and have been out for about 7 days. I've had 2 sinkers this morning using 18g in a 1:2 ratio, in 30 and 60 secs respectively (tightened grind 2nd pour). 2nd was better than the 1st but still undrinkable.
> 
> I will try longer ratios, but I'm tempted to rest the beans for longer perhaps....maybe another week?
> 
> It's depressing for me to not achieve success with a bean everyone is raving about, especially given the expense of chucking coffee. I have failed with foundry before and I'm putting it down to my inexperience in general, though I'm worried I'm starting to fear their beans. I can't believe I need expensive grinders or machines to get the best out of these beans...it has to be user error. Cheers


----------



## jj-x-ray

********** said:


> Take a look at post #573 which should help or wait for foundry to reply, expect they will just repeat what they've already said


Cheers I'll give em another week then.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jj-x-ray said:


> Hi All. Can anyone tell me how long they are letting arcangel rest? Roasted on the 14th but straight in the freezer initially and have been out for about 7 days. I've had 2 sinkers this morning using 18g in a 1:2 ratio, in 30 and 60 secs respectively (tightened grind 2nd pour). 2nd was better than the 1st but still undrinkable.
> 
> I will try longer ratios, but I'm tempted to rest the beans for longer perhaps....maybe another week?
> 
> It's depressing for me to not achieve success with a bean everyone is raving about, especially given the expense of chucking coffee. I have failed with foundry before and I'm putting it down to my inexperience in general, though I'm worried I'm starting to fear their beans. I can't believe I need expensive grinders or machines to get the best out of these beans...it has to be user error. Cheers


One notch adjustment finer shouldn't be resulting in 30 seconds difference shot time. No matter what the rest time. Some variable dose or distribution or tamo is exacerbating that.


----------



## jj-x-ray

It was an entire number change....which is quite big on my mignon, like 60 degrees. I sometimes do this if the first shot is awful and the pour reasonably quick, just to try and bookend the problem.

Prep is fine and consistent, there is nothing wrong with the pours, just the resulting coffee. I shall see if further rest improves things and report back. I'm very keen to succeed with these.


----------



## J_Fo

jj-x-ray said:


> It was an entire number change....which is quite big on my mignon, like 60 degrees. I sometimes do this if the first shot is awful and the pour reasonably quick, just to try and bookend the problem.
> 
> Prep is fine and consistent, there is nothing wrong with the pours, just the resulting coffee. I shall see if further rest improves things and report back. I'm very keen to succeed with these.


I'm really enjoying these at the moment with a very similar set up to yourself. I'm putting 18g in / 36g out in 34 seconds.

As a side note, I was often getting very sour shots before fitting a PID. Might be worth having a look at.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Pid is certainly on my radar.....temp surfing is an art form, which I'm not sure I've mastered yet


----------



## parpat23

Hi @jj-x-ray. I'm having the exact same issues you are with Arcangel. I have pretty much the same setup with a Gaggia Classic (OPV modded but no PID) and Rancillio Rocky grinder. My beans were also roasted on the 14th May. I left mine in the packet in a kitchen cupboard, and squeezed out the gas every now and then.

I started using them on the 26th, so just under two weeks post roast date. First shot was very sour - 18g in, 36g out in approx 28 seconds. Tightened the grind by one notch, 18g in, 36g out in approx 32 seconds - still sour. So I tightened the grind by another notch. This time 18g in, 36g out but in 65 seconds. And still sour, but as much as the previous attempt.

I'm going to slack off the grind by one notch to get back to the 30 second ball park, but reduce the dose to 17g, aim for 34g out and see what happens. If it's still sour, i'll try a 1:2.5 ratio.

I want to enjoy these beans as much as every one else too


----------



## Benjijames28

I made an aeropress with the archangel the other day. Was the best aeropress I've ever made. Beautiful coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u

parpat23 said:


> Hi @jj-x-ray. I'm having the exact same issues you are with Arcangel. I have pretty much the same setup with a Gaggia Classic (OPV modded but no PID) and Rancillio Rocky grinder. My beans were also roasted on the 14th May. I left mine in the packet in a kitchen cupboard, and squeezed out the gas every now and then.
> 
> I started using them on the 26th, so just under two weeks post roast date. First shot was very sour - 18g in, 36g out in approx 28 seconds. Tightened the grind by one notch, 18g in, 36g out in approx 32 seconds - still sour. So I tightened the grind by another notch. This time 18g in, 36g out but in 65 seconds. And still sour, but as much as the previous attempt.
> 
> I'm going to slack off the grind by one notch to get back to the 30 second ball park, but reduce the dose to 17g, aim for 34g out and see what happens. If it's still sour, i'll try a 1:2.5 ratio.
> 
> I want to enjoy these beans as much as every one else too


Stop trying 1:2 of you dont like it .

Why reduce the dose ? and keep the same ratio you are simply making less coffee?

Start at 1:4 and tighten until a good strength and sweetness.


----------



## parpat23

And here's me thinking i'm progressing on my learning...clearly not!! Thank you Mrboots2u, I'll try 1:4 and see how I get on.


----------



## GingerBen

Mrboots2u said:


> Stop trying 1:2 of you dont like it .
> 
> Why reduce the dose ? and keep the same ratio you are simply making less coffee?
> 
> Start at 1:4 and tighten until a good strength and sweetness.


Just out of interest when going to 1:4 would you change the grind coarser than at 1:2 to keep it in the 30 second ballpark or just let it run as long as it takes at the same grind? I know time isn't the be all by any means but I've always wondered about this


----------



## jj-x-ray

I'd just let it run longer at the same grind.


----------



## ashcroc

GingerBen said:


> Just out of interest when going to 1:4 would you change the grind coarser than at 1:2 to keep it in the 30 second ballpark or just let it run as long as it takes at the same grind? I know time isn't the be all by any means but I've always wondered about this


I keep the grind the same initially then tweek it to refine the flavour once I have my preferred ratio set.


----------



## GingerBen

Thanks, that's what I thought otherwise you're changing two variables at once which isn't ideal


----------



## MWJB

GingerBen said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought otherwise you're changing two variables at once which isn't ideal


Time isn't really a variable, it's a byproduct of changing grind (main variable). So change the grind to improve the taste & make record of the time when that grind gives you a taste you like.

Longer shots can extract quickly because you pass more water through the dose, so if a good shot takes 30s then great, but if it takes less & tastes good, that's fine too. Different grinders can also change your shot time, as can beans, for the same extraction, so trying to stick to "30s" can do more harm than good.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Finally success. Head splitting sourness has given way to bright acidity and fruity notes.

1:3 ratio erring on the side of caution. Not quite hitting the notes on the pack, I'm getting more cherry tomato than strawberry, but just so happy to be able to finish a cup.

I'll try a shorter ratio tonight


----------



## cloughy

Stupid question alert...should you be able to clearly detect notes in a flat white? tried experimenting with above and not be fixated with 30's but just don't think my palate is good enough to differentiate between sour and bitter, all double espresso's seem bitter to me! Thought I tasted almond once in a flat white a while ago and that was with Aldi beans but never again since


----------



## jj-x-ray

I haven't tried it with milk yet as I mainly drink espresso, but since milk kills acidity it will clearly change the flavour profile...maybe just leaving the floral notes.

I can handle quite a bit of bitterness but not excessive sourness, which I guess means I'm more a darker roast guy


----------



## slamm

First go with the Arcangel 6 days post roast and really enjoyed it despite a long pi and pull. From previous posts wasn't expecting it to be this good so early, so was a nice surprise. If there's more to come this is going to be a bit special.. looks very promising!







Got a nice hit of acidity (temp maybe a tad high) and complex fruity notes. 15.5/35g in 24+43s.


----------



## kentishh

Any of you guys brewing the Arcangel in the Kalita? What sort of recipe are you using? Think I'll start at 22g coffee / 360g water to see how that goes.


----------



## jaffro

kentishh said:


> Any of you guys brewing the Arcangel in the Kalita? What sort of recipe are you using? Think I'll start at 22g coffee / 360g water to see how that goes.


I bought this a while back and it was one of my top ever beans in kalita. Think I was using 16:260, which is a pretty similar ratio to you.


----------



## slamm

Third go with the Arcangel and managed to keep the temp down to 95C this time so got much less acidity and more fruity notes coming through. At 8 days post roast they seem pretty much fully rested to me so into the freezer they go, it was that good I can't imagine there could be much more to come. Really like these beans and won't be surprised if I end up reordering.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jj-x-ray said:


> I can handle quite a bit of bitterness but not excessive sourness, which I guess means I'm more a darker roast guy


This is super interesting and something I see all the time. Dark roasted coffee is likely to be bitter regardless of what you do extraction wise as the astringent notes are coming from the fact that the beans have been cooked much more (think barbecued food maybe?) Ie the bitterness has become an immovable artefact of the raw ingredient. For many people, bitterness is the defining characteristic that fans of the dark stuff are attracted to.

Sourness is due to under-extraction, a shot that hasn't been balanced by pulling out acidity and sweetness from the coffee.


----------



## mmmatron

I accident my stopped my shot at 30g (17.5g in) this morning, it was absolutely delicious and probably the best tasting yet.


----------



## joey24dirt

mmmatron said:


> I accident my stopped my shot at 30g (17.5g in) this morning, it was absolutely delicious and probably the best tasting yet.


Is that with the arcangel?


----------



## jj-x-ray

My best result yet has been with 1:3.

Going to have another play this evening....not mastered this one yet


----------



## mmmatron

joey24dirt said:


> Is that with the arcangel?


Whoops, forgot to say! Yeah, Arcangel.


----------



## joey24dirt

mmmatron said:


> Whoops, forgot to say! Yeah, Arcangel.


Nice I'll be giving that a go later


----------



## jj-x-ray

Really enjoying the rio magdalena.

Pretty sensitive flavour profile though. Managed to get the tasting notes bang on first try by dumb luck, then went adjusting things trying to improve and cant quite get back to those specific notes (particularly the milk chocolate which was very strong) lol.

Still excellent coffee though, nice acidity, but not too bright. Seems to work best on shorter ratios. I'll deffo re-order some when Ive worked through my compass haul.


----------



## J_Fo

Hi @foundrycoffeeroasters.com just went to order some Arcangel but it's not there, is it finished for now?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Jon_Foster said:


> Hi @foundrycoffeeroasters.com just went to order some Arcangel but it's not there, is it finished for now?


Yeah, it has I'm afraid. Flew out that one. Got some interesting beans in the pipeline though, a Kenyan peaberry and a new natural Ethiopian. They only arrived a day or two ago but we were super excited when we got the samples for both


----------



## Jony

When is Rocko coming back?


----------



## J_Fo

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, it has I'm afraid. Flew out that one. Got some interesting beans in the pipeline though, a Kenyan peaberry and a new natural Ethiopian. They only arrived a day or two ago but we were super excited when we got the samples for both


Excellent stuff, I've got a peaberry from square mile for v60 at the mo and it's delicious, look forward to trying yours but I'm particularly excited about the Ethiopian!







Arcangel will be missed...!


----------



## Mrboots2u

For anyone who makes it to the cafe, you can now enjoy your fantastic coffee, food and some photos that I took.

Lee has kindly yet me use the space to display some work.

Cheers Lee


----------



## Benjijames28

Mrboots2u said:


> For anyone who makes it to the cafe, you can now enjoy your fantastic coffee, food and some photos that I took.
> 
> Lee has kindly yet me use the space to display some work.
> 
> Cheers Lee


I was in the cafe this afternoon!

I will have to take a look next time I am there.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Currently enjoying what I assume is the last (as no longer on the website) of the Bolivian beans, ordered 2 x 250g packs last week and gifted a pack to my parents for their Aeropress delectation. I must say these are my bean of the year so far as they are consistently excellent in a V60....

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com - did you ever announce the winner of your photo comp, not sure if I missed it?


----------



## rod77ama

Just had a nice cup of Arcangel from Foundry Rosters...

Strawberry and others complex notes...

Looking forward to learn more about coffee and then be able to describe better.
​
Thank you for roasting this delicious coffee.



Regards
​


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Currently enjoying what I assume is the last (as no longer on the website) of the Bolivian beans, ordered 2 x 250g packs last week and gifted a pack to my parents for their Aeropress delectation. I must say these are my bean of the year so far as they are consistently excellent in a V60....
> 
> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com - did you ever announce the winner of your photo comp, not sure if I missed it?


Oh crap! Thanks for the prompt. I had that in the calendar for the end of this month but it was actually end of May. Will get on it.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

rod77ama said:


> Just had a nice cup of Arcangel from Foundry Rosters...
> 
> Strawberry and others complex notes...
> 
> Looking forward to learn more about coffee and then be able to describe better.
> ​
> Thank you for roasting this delicious coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> ​


Thanks for buying it! - also, a good opportunity to mention that there is a fair bit of new coffee in the pipeline. Early stages of developing profiles but particularly excited about a Kenyan peaberry that's already tasting great after the first cycle. Yesterday we secured the most incredible Central American I've ever tasted. It's another natural but this time from Costa Rica and it's even better than the Finca San Francisco from last year. I'll update you all here on progress over the next few weeks but so far we have two new coffees expected in the next two to three weeks and another 2 three weeks or so after that. Then another 2-3 a few weeks after that. Busy times at the roastery right now.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Morning all! So, as promised - a quick a heads up on the new coffee that we launched yesterday. The first one you may remember from last year, the Guji Highland Farm, a natural processed coffee from Ethiopia. Tasting similar to last year but with a more distinct blueberry note and a real creaminess that really helps get everything in balance. It was a big seller last year so if you liked it then, I suspect you'll like it even more this time round.

The other coffee we have just launched is a first for us, a Kenyan Peaberry, Rianjangi and crikey, this one has got us all in a spin up here. It's just astonishing, it really is. I was anticipating that it would take me ages to get the roasting right as the beans are completely different but it all went swimmingly, maybe just got lucky, who knows







There is just huge complexity and its super sweet too, it's a real party in your mouth kind of thing. Not necessarily all those blackcurrant notes and citrus acidity that you may have come to expect (you'll have to wait for our other new Kenyan AA for those notes +++++!), but just something really quite different. Very intense orange and plummy notes and dark brown sugar. We should have more coffee arriving over the next month or so too so I'll keep you posted. Happy Brewing everyone.


----------



## Lefteye

Loving the sound of this. You guys just keep getting great coffees. Once I've space it's order time!


----------



## Squashy

I've been a little vacant on here recently, work has not treated me well time wise! I've just placed another order for some coffees including the new ones, buzzing to try them. First roaster I've ordered from twice in a row







Keep up the good work chaps


----------



## mcrmfc

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com just brewed a V60 using the Peaberry.....insanely good and that's an understatment.

Chapeau.

Matt


----------



## khampal

Really enjoying your Gatare on my kalita wave. Tasty! Also really appreciate that your 1kg bags are resealable, not every roaster does this.


----------



## Batian

This Ethiopian Guji natural was tipped to me way back in January by a source close to the shrub.

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/guji-highland-farm-ethiopia

To my regret, I have missed out on it.

The wholesaler sold 40 plus bags in 2 weeks.







He who hesitates and all that.

I am sure Foundry are well placed to do this coffee justice, so to all you Foundry fans, do give it a try.

I had a cupping sample and it lived up to the puff!

Here is the farms' website:

http://www.gujihighlandcoffee.com/farm

-----and yes the capitals at the start of every word has been drawn to their attention!


----------



## Benjijames28

Batian said:


> This Ethiopian Guji natural was tipped to me way back in January by a source close to the shrub.
> 
> https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/guji-highland-farm-ethiopia
> 
> To my regret, I have missed out on it.
> 
> The wholesaler sold 40 plus bags in 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He who hesitates and all that.
> 
> I am sure Foundry are well placed to do this coffee justice, so to all you Foundry fans, do give it a try.
> 
> I had a cupping sample and it lived up to the puff!
> 
> Here is the farms' website:
> 
> http://www.gujihighlandcoffee.com/farm
> 
> -----and yes the capitals at the start of every word has been drawn to their attention!


I've had it twice in their cafe this week as an iced Americano. Very nice coffee.


----------



## thesmileyone

Las Terrazas vs Rianjangi Peaberry

Anyone? Before I sell my coffee machine etc because I don't use it because I cannot get Under Milkwood to taste nice, I am thinking of ordering some new beans. (note to self, don't buy 1kg bags ever again - taste flat compared to how the 250g of UMW tasted).

I bought some beans from foundry before but can't remember what they were called. During the Roastery of the Month on here. I think they tasted like terrys chocolate orange and were fantastic.

Foundry do you have a coffee shop in your brewing place? You are only 80 miles away (Chester to Sheffield). Thanks.


----------



## spoxehub

thesmileyone said:


> Las Terrazas vs Rianjangi Peaberry
> 
> Anyone? Before I sell my coffee machine etc because I don't use it because I cannot get Under Milkwood to taste nice, I am thinking of ordering some new beans. (note to self, don't buy 1kg bags ever again - taste flat compared to how the 250g of UMW tasted).
> 
> I bought some beans from foundry before but can't remember what they were called. During the Roastery of the Month on here. I think they tasted like terrys chocolate orange and were fantastic.
> 
> Foundry do you have a coffee shop in your brewing place? You are only 80 miles away (Chester to Sheffield). Thanks.


FOundry have an awesome cafe there. Get over and check it out.


----------



## Benjijames28

thesmileyone said:


> Las Terrazas vs Rianjangi Peaberry
> 
> Anyone? Before I sell my coffee machine etc because I don't use it because I cannot get Under Milkwood to taste nice, I am thinking of ordering some new beans. (note to self, don't buy 1kg bags ever again - taste flat compared to how the 250g of UMW tasted).
> 
> I bought some beans from foundry before but can't remember what they were called. During the Roastery of the Month on here. I think they tasted like terrys chocolate orange and were fantastic.
> 
> Foundry do you have a coffee shop in your brewing place? You are only 80 miles away (Chester to Sheffield). Thanks.


I am a regular at their cafe in Sheffield and can vouch that they serve great coffee, have great sandwiches, tasty sweet treats, and all the staff are lovely.

A very relaxed modern cafe as opposed to the usual third wave hipster vibes you usually get.


----------



## thesmileyone

Just drinking Rianjangi Peaberry OMG it is delicious. I thought it would be sour as I had the grind very fine and it took 1:50 to extract enough to get a latte as apposed to the normal 30 seconds. But nope it is delicious first time. And I left it on the side going cold whilst steaming the milk...

Which is dangerous because I now think "time to upgrade Gaggia to a dual boiler?" *checks BB* ECM Synkronicity £2200 eeeeeeeek


----------



## Jony

^You can get a near new Vesuvius for less.


----------



## thesmileyone

Jony said:


> ^You can get a near new Vesuvius for less.


Probably. I can't really afford either at the moment. I want to buy a Dell 38" Curved monitor (I am an author, I use monitor all day.. so I guess it takes priority).


----------



## Jony

thesmileyone said:


> Probably. I can't really afford either at the moment. I want to buy a Dell 38" Curved monitor (I am an author, I use monitor all day.. so I guess it takes priority).


Yep I think that does. I had to not buy a 2018 road bike this year,haha. Does that count.


----------



## Planter

Jony said:


> Yep I think that does. I had to not buy a 2018 road bike this year,haha. Does that count.


Im pretty certain whatever the question, when it comes to road bikes (or MTB) the answer is ''buy a new bike''


----------



## ashcroc

Planter said:


> Im pretty certain whatever the question, when it comes to road bikes (or MTB) the answer is ''buy a new bike''


Mathematicians crunched the numbers years ago & came up with the formula n+1 where n=the number of bikes you currently own.


----------



## Planter

ashcroc said:


> Mathematicians crunched the numbers years ago & came up with the formula n+1 where n=the number of bikes you currently own.


So true. I'm currently at 3 road bikes. 2 mtb. 1 bmx. Oh, and don't forget a spin bike.

I use two of them. However the others are still perfectly justified. (In my mind).


----------



## J_Fo

Ethiopian Guji Highland Farm this morning as a flat white, tasted of chocolate lime sweets. Nom nom nom.


----------



## thesmileyone

So I am on the last of the Rianjangi and I just can't get it sweet enough for my taste buds. I know it is likely that this is my fault. I changed to asda smart price still water I don't know if this is the issue. I also changed brands of milk.. I presume all whole milk is just whole milk?

So I ordered

Las Terrazas andRio Magdalena

Instead and will see how they go.

I am trying again to find some scales that aren't £200 and work and are water/stain proof.


----------



## aaroncornish

Just ordered 5 bags for the office coffee machine. Very excited


----------



## orge

I've had a few foundry roasts now and I've really struggled to get something good out of them...

In the past, I felt it was my old grinder (Vario) that was making things tricky but I've been unable to get a decent shot from the latest ones with my HG One/Silvia (Rianjangi Peaberry and Rio Magdalena from 19/7/18). I'm trying to decide whether there is something I can improve, the silvia isn't up to the task or Foundry roasts simply aren't to my taste!

For both of the roasts above, I can easily dial in a grind that doses 36g in 30s from 18g. I'm performing RDT and WDT (LW Bind Shaker) and using a naked portafilter the pour's are acceptable. The foretaste generally seems promising (sweet/sour fairly balanced) and some of the packet tasting notes start to come through. However, then I get a solid wedge of gackiness on the mid/after-taste.

I've got another couple of bags of beans to try and I'll give them all a go on my home setup (Mythos/Londinium) at the weekend but I was wondering if any of you have some feedback or tips on where I may be going wrong? Is this the point where finer temperature control and/or pressure profiling start to help?

Tbf, Foundry are based in shef so I should prob just drop in and see how they taste in house...

Thanks,

J


----------



## Mrboots2u

orge said:


> I've had a few foundry roasts now and I've really struggled to get something good out of them...
> 
> In the past, I felt it was my old grinder (Vario) that was making things tricky but I've been unable to get a decent shot from the latest ones with my HG One/Silvia (Rianjangi Peaberry and Rio Magdalena from 19/7/18). I'm trying to decide whether there is something I can improve, the silvia isn't up to the task or Foundry roasts simply aren't to my taste!
> 
> For both of the roasts above, I can easily dial in a grind that doses 36g in 30s from 18g. I'm performing RDT and WDT (LW Bind Shaker) and using a naked portafilter the pour's are acceptable. The foretaste generally seems promising (sweet/sour fairly balanced) and some of the packet tasting notes start to come through. However, then I get a solid wedge of gackiness on the mid/after-taste.
> 
> I've got another couple of bags of beans to try and I'll give them all a go on my home setup (Mythos/Londinium) at the weekend but I was wondering if any of you have some feedback or tips on where I may be going wrong? Is this the point where finer temperature control and/or pressure profiling start to help?
> 
> Tbf, Foundry are based in shef so I should prob just drop in and see how they taste in house...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J


Why would 18>36 in 30 seconds mean tasty ? If not tasty adjust til tasty.

1:2 in 30 seconds is not some magical nirvana .

Have you changed the ratio from the one above , it not , why not ?

And yes temp surfing with a silvia isnt the best way to tasty ( does it have a pid ? )

Ignore pressure profiling , its icing in the cake not essential to getting to drinkable .


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

orge said:


> Tbf, Foundry are based in shef so I should prob just drop in and see how they taste in house...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J


I'd be happy to spend some time with you if you do decide to drop round. Give me some notice and we can arrange half an hour or so to run through a few things together and see if we can't help you out.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> Why would 18>36 in 30 seconds mean tasty ? If not tasty adjust til tasty.


This is always a bit of a dilemma. We get so many requests for recipes and so we tend to just list whatever we are doing in the coffee shop. The actual answer we should give to recipe requests is 'it depends on water/grinder/machine/filter/baskets/dose/distribution/tamping/machine temp settings/mains water flow rates/age of beans/how long beans have been exposed to air/weight/channelling/pre-infusion times/colour of the cups/taste preferences and expectations/water temp/ambient conditions' but no-one really wants to hear that 

In reality you just have to learn to steer the ship for yourself working within whatever limitations are in place. In reality, a recipe is barely even a starting point. This is why there is so much more value in helping people to get their heads

around it all for themselves. Of course it's a bit hard at first - both technical knowledge wise and taste bud calibration wise but once you're over the jump, everything becomes so much simpler.

Top tip: Start at 1:1:5 (because it's a reasonable place to start with a vario) or 1:2 (because that's a reasonable place to start with the Mythos). Pull a shot and as long as it's taking somewhere between about 25 and 40 seconds from pushing the button to target yield, then leave the grinder alone. Next, just keep extracting more (by running more water through the coffee), keep doing this until it tastes bad and then go back one step - that's probably as good as it's going to get for you. Or at least it's not worth burning through tonnes more coffee chasing what will probably be a negligible gain.

Occasionally you'll get to a bad place with the shot and then it gets good again but not usually.


----------



## orge

Thanks for the feedback guys.









I just had a quick play with the Rio Magdalena and a notch finer on the HG One (around 30s for 25g).

This did improve the aftertaste but at the expense of a very salty foretaste.

I tried tamping a bit lighter and this improved the saltiness a little.

I'll def try and drop in to the shop sometime - it's a shame you aren't open on sundays!









Thanks,

J


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

ok, so continuing on the theme of struggling with the issuing of recipes, we've been playing around in the coffee shop for the past few days and we're almost done developing this. May be of some interest to those of you who own both a V60 and an Aeropress.

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/blogs/news/using-the-hario-v60-to-brew-better-aeropress-coffee


----------



## thesmileyone

Any ideas why your 24 express mail takes 3-4 days to arrive? I ordered Monday/Tuesday and it didnt arrive until today. Said it was roasted on the 24th?

Had to go elsewhere as I didn't think it would take 7 days for an order to arrive especially as you are only on the other side of the peak district (I know post doesn't work like that though).


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

thesmileyone said:


> Any ideas why your 24 express mail takes 3-4 days to arrive? I ordered Monday/Tuesday and it didnt arrive until today. Said it was roasted on the 24th?
> 
> Had to go elsewhere as I didn't think it would take 7 days for an order to arrive especially as you are only on the other side of the peak district (I know post doesn't work like that though).


That's unusual. Despite the bad rep that Royal Mail has, we usually find they take 2 days at most. Sorry about that.


----------



## MildredM

Mine is always really speedily delivered - usually the day after roasting day! Flipping RM can be unreliable at times though, annoyingly.


----------



## thesmileyone

It's ok. I was pleasently surprised opening La Tezzera (?) to find they are lighter beans. I had a quick hope they would be like your old Finca San Francisco. Alas I was wrong but it tasted exactly like your tasting notes (and made on presumably far worse equipment) - cherry cola. 5/10 initial taste but a 10/10 aftertaste. And I used half as much milk as usual - trying to keep carbs down to 15g per day is hard when nice coffee arrives!!


----------



## MSM

Just ordered a bag of the Las Terrazas - looking forward to trying it!


----------



## Benjijames28

I was in the foundry cafe today. Great flat white and a nice sandwich, what more do u want for a fiver?

Chain coffee shop which tries to look speciality called 200 degrees, is half a mile from foundry and they want a fiver just for a factory made sandwich!


----------



## MildredM

Benjijames28 said:


> I was in the foundry cafe today. Great flat white and a nice sandwich, what more do u want for a fiver?
> 
> Chain coffee shop which tries to look speciality called 200 degrees, is half a mile from foundry and they want a fiver just for a factory made sandwich!


 I'm just so envious you can nip in regularly! Everything from the coffee to the food to the lovely interior - and not forgetting the people!, it's fab


----------



## 9719

^^^

Another badge you can add to your growing list - Foundry Super Supporter


----------



## Benjijames28

MildredM said:


> I'm just so envious you can nip in regularly! Everything from the coffee to the food to the lovely interior - and not forgetting the people!, it's fab


Quite a few really good coffee shops in Sheffield but foundry is my favourite and I happily drive into city center just to grab a coffee at least twice a week.

Like you said the staff are great, the coffee is great, I've only really had cakes and sandwiches but look forward to trying the food sitting in. They used to do toasted sandwiches band made a brilliant chili chicken and cheese sandwich that was amazing but a mardy neighbour has limited what they can do with their kitchen.


----------



## grit782

I've ordered the Kenyan Rianjangi is out for delivery here in South Africa. So excited! Does anyone have any tips for this coffee, so I can waste as few beans as possible dialing it in? I'm doing Aeropress and V60 Pourover


----------



## MildredM

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com am I correct in saying you usually have some bags of beans left over from previous roasting days in your cafe shop? Would it be at all possible to offer some bags of these with the roast date for next day delivery if ordered by, say, noon. Or would it just be way too complicated? Or expensive with regard to delivery?

It crops up now and then where a forum member runs out of beans and needs some pronto! This happened to me this week when I delved into the recesses of the freezer only to find all my decent stash was depleted. I was really hoping to pop over to see you Friday or Saturday morning but just didn't find the time. Taking into account the fuel/parking fee I would happily have paid a fiver for delivery for something you'd roasted last week









I can fully understand how this may be complicated or time consuming though. It was just a thought.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

It's an interesting idea and it's something that we have thought about doing before. The main problem is that we would find it difficult to have some system whereby we could keep customers up to date with which coffee we have available. So, we take all our leftovers from the roast down to the coffee shop the following day but it just depends how it all falls, we wouldn't expect to have all the range in stock at any one time. There may be other challenges around packaging and the like too. Maybe we just need to move to daily roasting? I can see us going that way in the next twelve months. We're generally three times per week now and sometimes struggle to keep on top of spikes in orders


----------



## MildredM

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It's an interesting idea and it's something that we have thought about doing before. The main problem is that we would find it difficult to have some system whereby we could keep customers up to date with which coffee we have available. So, we take all our leftovers from the roast down to the coffee shop the following day but it just depends how it all falls, we wouldn't expect to have all the range in stock at any one time. There may be other challenges around packaging and the like too. Maybe we just need to move to daily roasting? I can see us going that way in the next twelve months. We're generally three times per week now and sometimes struggle to keep on top of spikes in orders


You have been the speediest roaster at despatch and delivery post roast day without fail









Could you maybe offer just two options for a bag of previous week's roast for super-speedy delivery - Comfort and Adventure, and it would be a lucky dip as to the provenance of the bean!

I can still see how it would make work, least of all keeping the website updated. It's not straightforward . . .


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

definitely worth thinking more about for sure - I like the idea of emergency beans


----------



## Hasi

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> definitely worth thinking more about for sure - I like the idea of emergency beans


Call it the "Beanmergency Order"









Depending on your backend, you could potentially do with an online inventory counter that's fed by your POS system?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Not sure what my back end has to do with it...........

It's less the tech actually and more the practicalities around shipping and packing. Inventor to the shop isn't really managed as such, the coffee shop just gets everything that's left over from the roasting assuming that we have enough of a surplus to supply the shop - if not, we roast specifically to ensure we have that covered. We end up stocking the retail shelves 2-3 times each week but it can be anywhere from 5-30 bags.


----------



## Hasi

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Not sure what my back end has to do with it...........










not your personal one, I meant IT-wise









But I can see the issue with moving inventory away from its usual shipping location. A daily roast schedule obviously would close the gap pretty much


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yeah, maybe we'll go down the more frequent roasting route at some point in the near future.

On an unrelated note just a sneak peek at what we have coming up. Stocks are running low on all our Rwandan coffee and the Guatemalan too. Luckily, we have some great replacements in the pipeline. I roasted the first test batch of the new Rocko a couple of days ago. I played around with it a bit but it was far too fresh to get very far, got a session booked in tomorrow when it should have calmed down a bit 

Today's I roasted another two first test batches. The first is a Kenyan AA. the sample was pure blackcurrant juicy classic Kenyan but just a superb example of it so hopefully we'll capture that as we develop the profile. The second one is even more exciting. A natural Costa Rican which absolutely blew us away when we had the pre-shipment sample. Properly floral, vibrant and tropical fruit notes. I've got really high hopes for this one, it's definitely got the potential to be an all time favourite for us.

If all goes well then these will start appearing on the website in the next two to three weeks following Espresso testing and potential repeated development cycles. If any of you don't already, it's worth signing up for our newsletter at the bottom of our website. There's a one time 20% voucher when you do and we're planning on doing more content around brewing, possibly including some video stuff too. Happy Brewing everyone, it's going to be a great couple of months!


----------



## joey24dirt

Just took advantage of the signing up offer. 20% off thank you guys very much.


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Just took advantage of the signing up offer. 20% off thank you guys very much.


It really is an amazing offer


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> It really is an amazing offer


I nearly added the extra 15% they give forum members but didn't want to take the p*ss


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

joey24dirt said:


> I nearly added the extra 15% they give forum members but didn't want to take the p*ss


Only one coupon code works at a time.


----------



## joey24dirt

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Only one coupon code works at a time.


 ah yes I thought that may have been the case. Still an awesome offer thank you guys for doing what you do


----------



## Steve78

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com do you have an idea of when any of the new coffees will be up on the web shop? Need to get some more beans but trying to hold out for your latest offerings!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Steve78 said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com do you have an idea of when any of the new coffees will be up on the web shop? Need to get some more beans but trying to hold out for your latest offerings!


Yeah, we're right in the middle of testing so will know more later this week. Looks like we may have a couple of coffees ready to go live within the next 7-10 days hopefully. The others definitely need more work first but hopefully within a couple of weeks later. Sorry can't be any more specific right now. I'll post here once we have a definite time frame established.


----------



## Benjijames28

Went to the foundry cafe today and Vilma made me a lovely flat white using new stocks of rocko mountain reserve.

Thumbs up.


----------



## Jony

Benjijames28 said:


> Went to the foundry cafe today and Vilma made me a lovely flat white using new stocks of rocko mountain reserve.
> 
> Thumbs up.


This annoys me,haha


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Benjijames28 said:


> Went to the foundry cafe today and Vilma made me a lovely flat white using new stocks of rocko mountain reserve.
> 
> Thumbs up.


Rocko is now in the hopper as you say. It's amazing espresso and good in filter too but I'm just thinking it could be even better so want to try out another profile this week.

In other news, Our new Kenyan should be available in the next day or two. It's called Karumandi and it's an AA. Kenyans are much better this year than last and this one is such a good example. Big juicy mouthfeel, blackcurrant notes an and a fizzy acidity. Incredible in the V60.


----------



## Jony

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com

When will the New Rocko Mountain be on sale, to us lesser mortals please.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Rocko should be on the webshop towards the end of next week. We're just waiting for the label design and print stuff to come through now .


----------



## Benjijames28

Had the new Costa Rican a few times this week in a flat white. It's very good.


----------



## AndyZap

Made one shot with Kenya Rianjangi peaberry. It was roasted on Monday, not enough time to rest well - but could not wait, wanted to try my first Kenyan!

Well, it was good, nice orange, but probably that was it ... so thinking what to change to make a better shot. I used 18g VST, 18.4 g into 42.5 g, 45 sec with 10 sec pre-infusion. Then added about 50g water. I usually drink FW, but was not sure if Kenyan go well with milk, so ended up with this "strong americano".

Any suggestions? Would this Kenyan work well in espresso, or I do need to learn a filter to make it work? I've heard about Cat and Cloud by the cup method - 19g into 18g VST, very low pressure (2 bar) to fill a full cap in 60 sec - I guess this would be a kind of filter recipe on a espresso machine?


----------



## MildredM

We started our bag yesterday too. A friend likes a long black and pronounced it 'lovely'. My flat white worked beautifully - but I love that fruitiness with milk, 36g in the cup and about 44g milk at 55c from 15.2g taking 38s


----------



## Banjoman

I've got some of this (Kenya Rianjangi peaberry) on the way, along with two others from Foundry. It's good to see some tips or discussion of how to get the best from this, which will be my first Kenyan. I'll be drinking as a long black. I see you're both brewing your espresso at a ratio of around 1:2.5, so I'll probably start with that!


----------



## Nopapercup

What are all of your recommendations of Foundry's current selection? I was tempted to just order a kilo of their new Kenyan Karumandi but then I was thinking a mix of 4x250 bags. So what are your favourites?


----------



## Banjoman

Not recommendations as such, as I'm relatively new to lighter roasts and to Foundry, but I've just ordered the following to try out on my fairly new Vesuvius:

- Rio Magdalena - Colombia, this is probably in my comfort zone of 'chocolate' flavour notes, whereas the next two will possibly challenge my taste buds (and my nascent brewing skills) a bit more:

- Guji Highland Farm - Ethiopia, this and the next one seem to be highly regarded,

- Rianjangi Peaberry - Kenya.

And I also wanted to try an Ethiopian and a Kenyan, as significant coffee producing countries, and both highly regarded.


----------



## MildredM

Nopapercup said:


> What are all of your recommendations of Foundry's current selection? I was tempted to just order a kilo of their new Kenyan Karumandi but then I was thinking a mix of 4x250 bags. So what are your favourites?


I love the red fruity kind of beans. Why not get a really varied selection of 4 then you can many get an idea of different tastes and see which you prefer! They have some cracking (!) bean offerings at present


----------



## Rakesh

MildredM said:


> I love the red fruity kind of beans. Why not get a really varied selection of 4 then you can many get an idea of different tastes and see which you prefer! They have some cracking (!) bean offerings at present


Red fruity beans > any other fruity beans! ?


----------



## adz

Just ordered some of the Colombian to keep me going for this week before you stock up on different beans


----------



## Benjijames28

They have been serving a different Kenyan as their adventure choice in their cafe the past few days. I had it in flat white form yesterday and to be honest it was one of the best coffees I've ever had, I even went back an hour later and got another one!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Benjijames28 said:


> They have been serving a different Kenyan as their adventure choice in their cafe the past few days. I had it in flat white form yesterday and to be honest it was one of the best coffees I've ever had, I even went back an hour later and got another one!


Cheers Ben, good to hear you enjoyed the Karumandi. It is amazing coffee and everyone is loving the espresso. Which is a bit unusual as we usually find that Kenyans on espresso usually split people a bit. This one has great balance and the acidity isn't too intense.


----------



## Jony

Still no Rocko Mountain, when you adding other coffee's.


----------



## Goram

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Cheers Ben, good to hear you enjoyed the Karumandi. It is amazing coffee and everyone is loving the espresso. Which is a bit unusual as we usually find that Kenyans on espresso usually split people a bit. This one has great balance and the acidity isn't too intense.


just blown through a bag of this in v60 in three days, it's beautiful. Very thankful to have ordered two bags!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

As soon as we get the labels through, will be any day now - everything is ready to go.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Jony said:


> Still no Rocko Mountain, when you adding other coffee's.


As soon as we get the labels through, will be any day now - everything is ready to go.


----------



## Nopapercup

I've just received 5x250g bags from Foundry basically one of each they had available that wasn't decaf. They where roasted on the 28/8. I go through a bag in 5-7 days so do I just use them knowing the last bag will be 5 weeks old when I get to it or do I start freezing them? I don't have a machine to vacuum pack so my option would be tape up the valve and freeze.


----------



## Benjijames28

Just ordered a bag of rocko which i got an email about this morning.

Still got most of a bag of Colombian left from last month, not been brewing at home or work. I'm gonna literally spend a few hours and really get to grips with my v60 when I've got time.


----------



## MildredM

Nopapercup said:


> I've just received 5x250g bags from Foundry basically one of each they had available that wasn't decaf. They where roasted on the 28/8. I go through a bag in 5-7 days so do I just use them knowing the last bag will be 5 weeks old when I get to it or do I start freezing them? I don't have a machine to vacuum pack so my option would be tape up the valve and freeze.


For espresso? I would freeze a bag today, personally. I usually pick the one I know I'm going to really like then I won't leave it languishing in the freezer for months! Tape up, even double bag?


----------



## Nopapercup

MildredM said:


> For espresso? I would freeze a bag today, personally. I usually pick the one I know I'm going to really like then I won't leave it languishing in the freezer for months! Tape up, even double bag?


Thanks @Mildred I'm thinking of freezing 2 as the other 3 will be used in the next 3 weeks max. I usually buy a bag or two at a time so it's never been an issue in the past so I've never had to preserve beans before. When freezing, I gather I need to tape up the valve but when using would you grind each dose from frozen, or defrost the whole bag and use?


----------



## MildredM

Nopapercup said:


> Thanks @Mildred I'm thinking of freezing 2 as the other 3 will be used in the next 3 weeks max. I usually buy a bag or two at a time so it's never been an issue in the past so I've never had to preserve beans before. When freezing, I gather I need to tape up the valve but when using would you grind each dose from frozen, or defrost the whole bag and use?


I personally lift the bag out the freezer, open it and use it (frozen for the first couple of shots) then simply treat it as a fresh bag of beans - zipped and in the pantry.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

How long can you generally freeze coffee beans for?


----------



## MildredM

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> How long can you generally freeze coffee beans for?


I reckon views different on this. Personally, I vac pack and tend to use during the month following freezing in general.

I tend to use the freezer short term for beans (and foodstuffs) although I did come across some Square Mile Sweetshop in the depths freezer from August 2017 recently and all the way through the bag kept thinking how fresh and tasty the coffee was.


----------



## MildredM

Foundry Rocko Mountain now in stock


----------



## Steve78

MildredM said:


> Foundry Rocko Mountain now in stock


So glad to see this back, plus another new coffee! But also disappointed that I placed an order on Tuesday so will be a while before I need more beans :-(


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

MildredM said:


> Foundry Rocko Mountain now in stock


Order placed!


----------



## J_Fo

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Cheers Ben, good to hear you enjoyed the Karumandi. It is amazing coffee and everyone is loving the espresso. Which is a bit unusual as we usually find that Kenyans on espresso usually split people a bit. This one has great balance and the acidity isn't too intense.


 @foundrycoffeeroasters.com is this the Karumandi AA on the website at the mo?


----------



## MildredM

Jon_Foster said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com is this the Karumandi AA on the website at the mo?


It is! I ordered some earlier today









(sorry to butt in!)


----------



## J_Fo

MildredM said:


> It is! I ordered some earlier today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry to butt in!)


Not at all! Thank you! I'm going to order some now


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Jon_Foster said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com is this the Karumandi AA on the website at the mo?


It is. I see you've found it now.


----------



## J_Fo

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It is. I see you've found it now.


Yes! Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I thought I'd sent something on this already but seemingly not! Just so you all know, Rocko and our new natural Costa Rican are now both available on the website. Next roast is tomorrow for delivery on Tuesday. We also have a really interesting Guatemalan coffee that will launch by the end of next week too but more on that one later.

Also, just a reminder, the forum discount code doesn't work anymore but we have switched over to a loyalty points system which offers the same level of discount for regular customers. You can also refer friends for extra rewards too, which is a nice bonus reward. Have a great weekend everyone. I'm off back to the roastery, did t finish till midnight last night and still plenty to do to. Looks like new Rocko has been eagerly awaited!


----------



## UncleJake

I like trying a huge variety of coffee - but your Rocko is like coming home for me. Eagerly awaited. Roll on Tuesday!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Any idea how long this Rocko will be available for?

I want to place an order for some plus some others to try but I'm currently on a bag atm so don't want to buy till I need it really so it stays fresher for longer. I don't want to miss out though lol


----------



## slamm

^^^ ..ditto the Rianjangi - don't want to miss out on reordering one of the best beans I've had this year!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Can anyone tell me what, if any beans from @foundrycoffeeroasters are dark roast?? I don't like dark roasts and I can't see in the description where it's stated.

Also, any idea when more decaf will be in stock? Your currant one has sold out.


----------



## Jon

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Can anyone tell me what, if any beans from @foundrycoffeeroasters are dark roast?? I don't like dark roasts and I can't see in the description where it's stated.
> 
> Also, any idea when more decaf will be in stock? Your currant one has sold out.


Pretty sure that they're all light roast. Think I've bought everything they have at one time or another


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Jon said:


> Pretty sure that they're all light roast. Think I've bought everything they have at one time or another


Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

So what's the general consensus on how long you should leave the beans out after the roasting date before you freeze them?


----------



## MildredM

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> So what's the general consensus on how long you should leave the beans out after the roasting date before you freeze them?


I give them about 6 days post roast then I can use them straight away from the freezer


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

MildredM said:


> I give them about 6 days post roast then I can use them straight away from the freezer


Thanks Mildred!!

can I also ask you what size bags you buy for the vacuum machine? I'm going to order one today.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Any idea how long this Rocko will be available for?
> 
> I want to place an order for some plus some others to try but I'm currently on a bag atm so don't want to buy till I need it really so it stays fresher for longer. I don't want to miss out though lol


We've tried to buy enough to last through till the next crop so we'll have plenty for a good while yet!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Can anyone tell me what, if any beans from @foundrycoffeeroasters are dark roast?? I don't like dark roasts and I can't see in the description where it's stated.
> 
> Also, any idea when more decaf will be in stock? Your currant one has sold out.


Still trying to source decaf, it's always really hard as most of the ones we get to try are horrible. Something promising on the horizon but likely to be at least a month away I'm afraid.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Can anyone tell me what, if any beans from @foundrycoffeeroasters are dark roast?? I don't like dark roasts and I can't see in the description where it's stated.
> 
> Also, any idea when more decaf will be in stock? Your currant one has sold out.


......and I don't think we've ever done anything that we'd think of as dark roast.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> ......and I don't think we've ever done anything that we'd think of as dark roast.


Thanks for the update.

Glad to hear you don't entertain dark roasts too !


----------



## slamm

Cracked open the Las Lajas this evening at 7 days rest and its already superb. Lovely capp went down all too quickly and as usual with the good stuff wanted another but managed to restrain myself.. wonder if it will be as good as the Rianjangi..?


----------



## CaffeeX

I had a kilo of Rocko Mountin - Ethiopia in Feb 2018 but wasn't impressed with it - ordered again a week ago and this time around I have to say this is indeed a superbly delicious bean! Hope the stock lasts for some time!


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

I wasn't wowed by the first 250g of new season Rocko I've just finished - couldn't get the fruitiness I was hoping for in either Chemex or Kalita. Two bags to go though so still hopeful. On the other hand, I'm really enjoying the Karumandi AA which I started this morning.


----------



## thesmileyone

Bought some Gatare Lot 23.

And unfortunatly cannot get it to taste right both on its own and mixed with the 1kg bag of Under Milkwood that I have. And it stinks for some reason. If you drink the cup and leave the cup on your desk after 30 mins or so it starts reeking of stale coffee. Not had this problem before. So I have done what I have done before, opened the bag very slightly, put bag in a big container and will store it for a few months. This seems to change the taste radically from bad tasting coffee. Will see.

Fortunatly I had another bag of Rio Magdalena from foundry, which tastes delicious both on it's own and with the UMW coffee mixed in. Albeit with a ton of sweetner. I still have another bag of the Peaberry to open too.

This gaggia is starting to annoy me, because even now I am using scales, it is not consistent enough to get perfect taste every time. But I can't afford to spend £1500 on an espresso machine. It should be noted that I don't do credit / finance and other than the student loans company I don't have any debt at all. Which I believe is how many people are affording fancy dual boilers.


----------



## Benjijames28

thesmileyone said:


> Bought some Gatare Lot 23.
> 
> And unfortunatly cannot get it to taste right both on its own and mixed with the 1kg bag of Under Milkwood that I have. And it stinks for some reason. If you drink the cup and leave the cup on your desk after 30 mins or so it starts reeking of stale coffee. Not had this problem before. So I have done what I have done before, opened the bag very slightly, put bag in a big container and will store it for a few months. This seems to change the taste radically from bad tasting coffee. Will see.
> 
> Fortunatly I had another bag of Rio Magdalena from foundry, which tastes delicious both on it's own and with the UMW coffee mixed in. Albeit with a ton of sweetner. I still have another bag of the Peaberry to open too.
> 
> This gaggia is starting to annoy me, because even now I am using scales, it is not consistent enough to get perfect taste every time. But I can't afford to spend £1500 on an espresso machine. It should be noted that I don't do credit / finance and other than the student loans company I don't have any debt at all. Which I believe is how many people are affording fancy dual boilers.


Why do you mix different coffees?


----------



## jj-x-ray

Also why are you afraid of credit/finance? Totally pragmatic way of spreading cost of big purchases. If used responsibly there should be no issue.

Most people can't afford a house or a car outright, so they use mortgage/loans.....same idea here only scaled down.


----------



## J_Fo

thesmileyone said:


> Bought some Gatare Lot 23.
> 
> And unfortunatly cannot get it to taste right both on its own and mixed with the 1kg bag of Under Milkwood that I have. And it stinks for some reason. If you drink the cup and leave the cup on your desk after 30 mins or so it starts reeking of stale coffee. Not had this problem before. So I have done what I have done before, opened the bag very slightly, put bag in a big container and will store it for a few months. This seems to change the taste radically from bad tasting coffee. Will see.
> 
> Fortunatly I had another bag of Rio Magdalena from foundry, which tastes delicious both on it's own and with the UMW coffee mixed in. Albeit with a ton of sweetner. I still have another bag of the Peaberry to open too.
> 
> This gaggia is starting to annoy me, because even now I am using scales, it is not consistent enough to get perfect taste every time. But I can't afford to spend £1500 on an espresso machine. It should be noted that I don't do credit / finance and other than the student loans company I don't have any debt at all. Which I believe is how many people are affording fancy dual boilers.


I had similar problems with consistency so I fitted a @MrShades pid and it's really helped. There's a thread about them in the Gaggia section of the forum if you've not seen


----------



## Flying_Vee

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> ..... Yesterday we secured the most incredible Central American I've ever tasted. It's another natural but this time from Costa Rica and it's even better than the Finca San Francisco from last year..... .


I'm at beanMax at the moment but already eyeing up my next order and the Las Lajas looks like it might be the ticket.

Is that the costa rican you mentioned a couple of times over the summer and will the Finca SF be making a return this year?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yes, this is the new Costa Rican Natural. We've tried a washed version of the San Franscisco this year but passed on it and I'm waiting to hear whether there is a natural in the pipeline or not. I suspect we would have heard by now though so I'd guess not - which would be a real shame. On a brighter note though, we do have another natural ehiopian, natural Honduran, two washed ethiopians and a washed Guaetalan all coming up over the next few weeks.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

.



Flying_Vee said:


> I'm at beanMax at the moment but already eyeing up my next order and the Las Lajas looks like it might be the ticket.
> 
> Is that the costa rican you mentioned a couple of times over the summer and will the Finca SF be making a return this year?


Las Lajas is a beautiful bean, just finished a bag of them


----------



## Batian

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yes, this is the new Costa Rican Natural. We've tried a washed version of the San Franscisco this year but passed on it and I'm waiting to hear whether there is a natural in the pipeline or not. I suspect we would have heard by now though so I'd guess not - which would be a real shame. On a brighter note though, we do have another natural ehiopian, natural Honduran, two washed ethiopians and a washed Guaetalan all coming up over the next few weeks.


This should satisfy.......?









https://www.cafeimports.com/europe/beanology/view/la-perla-del-cafyo-micromill-finca-chispita-sl-28-golden-honey-12112


----------



## Steve78

I've just seen that Guji Highland is showing as sold out on the website! Is this temporary or is that now it for this bean? It's my favourite bean of the year so far so gutted if it is all gone!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Steve78 said:


> I've just seen that Guji Highland is showing as sold out on the website! Is this temporary or is that now it for this bean? It's my favourite bean of the year so far so gutted if it is all gone!


Yeah, that's it for that particular coffee I'm afraid. Although we have another natural and washed from Guji in the pipeline.


----------



## Benjijames28

Went to the foundry cafe today and tried their new Ethiopian coffee in a flat white. I ate my lunch while drinking it and flavour notes were flying out of that cup, to me it tasted very floral and I was picking up apricot or some kind of fruitiness on the back end.

Very nice.


----------



## rob177palmer

Guys, can anybody help me please with a target for brewing Rocko Mountain as espresso?

Having more trouble than expected - muddled and muted shots, or a bit acidic, punctuated with some superb coffee that I want to create more often but am struggling with!

Brewing with a Quickmill Veloce lever and Ceado E37s.

I have developed very detailed prep:

Weigh exactly 15.5g into a 15g VST

Whisk vigorously

Use a homemade credit card levelling tool and gentle taps to ensure perfectly event and level base for a gentle tamp - just until the coffee pushes back

Aiming for 5s PI

Guide lever back and let it do it's thing.

I have tried from 40s (total of PI and extraction) down to 30s

I have tried finer grind and much more gentle tamp (turned into a semi-gusher!!)

I am brewing 15.5 in to 34.5 our target


----------



## Banjoman

Not sure how much this will help, but I've been dialling this is for the last couple of days and was very happy with a much more 'fruity' result today:

Niche grinder at about 19,

17.8g in, 38g out in 40 seconds - see profile in my signature.

I'd been approaching from the coarser side, so I'm tempted to try slightly finer to see where I get to, but today's after just a slight tweak finer was much fruitier than yesterday, so maybe it's quite sensitive somehow?

My tamp was quite firm - though of course that's completely subjective without a Puqpress!

I didn't do much to the ground coffee before tamping, just a gentle tap to get reasonably level.

Good luck!



rob177palmer said:


> Guys, can anybody help me please with a target for brewing Rocko Mountain as espresso?
> 
> Having more trouble than expected - muddled and muted shots, or a bit acidic, punctuated with some superb coffee that I want to create more often but am struggling with!
> 
> Brewing with a Quickmill Veloce lever and Ceado E37s.
> 
> I have developed very detailed prep:
> 
> Weigh exactly 15.5g into a 15g VST
> 
> Whisk vigorously
> 
> Use a homemade credit card levelling tool and gentle taps to ensure perfectly event and level base for a gentle tamp - just until the coffee pushes back
> 
> Aiming for 5s PI
> 
> Guide lever back and let it do it's thing.
> 
> I have tried from 40s (total of PI and extraction) down to 30s
> 
> I have tried finer grind and much more gentle tamp (turned into a semi-gusher!!)
> 
> I am brewing 15.5 in to 34.5 our target


----------



## rob177palmer

Today's experiments were going towards fine and properly light tamps. My usual tamp is "just enough" so I was barely weighting the tamper really.

That didn't work - was temperamental - the light tamp force is unfamiliar so small discrepancies moved it from too fast extraction to too slow between shots.

Interestingly the faster shots were a nudge bright, but tasted better. Although had

Lighter body and no tiger striping.

The longer shots had great body, loads of striping, just not great flavour - muddled and socky.

I am thinking this bean is not liking a longer, slow extraction, so very fine and light tamp might not be the answer, as I am susceptible to overtamping.

Maybe coarsen up tomorrow and accept for shorter extraction time.


----------



## rob177palmer

So more success this morning.

Reverted to my standard tamp, and loosened the grind a couple of notches.

Much more consistent over 4 shots. Balanced acidity and flavours and within the realms of the tasting notes.

15.5>34.5 over around 40s was nicer today. Could still loosen grind a nudge as this needed a 6-7s PI and I usually aim for 5s.

This was yesterday's best effort:










Lighter crema today and less striping, but tasted better.

Frustrating me slightly that I know the beans have a little more to give but I don't have the skills









I am wondering if there is something about these beans that benefits from the longer PI. Maybe could try raising the temp a little also and see what I can extract that way.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Update time folks! We have just launched three new coffees in the webshop, 2 from Ethiopia and 1 from Guatemala. You can check out details for them all over on the website here

There's somethinig for everyone. The natural is from the family owned Kayon Mountain Farm in the Guji region. For those of you that are already missing our Guji Highland Farm, then you are going to be more than happy with this coffee, it's incredible. Huge florals and very clean for a natural. We also have a new washed Ethiopian coffee, Nano Challa which is a fantastic example of washed Ethiopian coffee - stunnig complexity and yet really well balanced so makes for exciting, accessible espresso. Completing this release is another coffee from Guatmela. Guatemala is propbably the one country that has been surprising us the most with the rane of coffee produced there. We're finding that there is no 'typical guatemalan' and thats a good thing. This one is called Joya Oscura and it's another family farm. We've placed this one in the 'Comfort' section as it has a delicious nuttiness to it that feels indulgent and velvety. Still, it's not simple coffee and there is plenty more revealed when brewing for filter, a sparkling acidity being one of it's most delightful qualities.

As you can probably tell, I'm really excited about this release! - and really cant wait to start hearing from you about how you all are finding the coffee too!


----------



## MildredM

Looking forward to trying those new Ethiopia beans - and even more looking forward to the brewing class this afternoon


----------



## MildredM

Really informative course. Thanks, Lee! Still felt we should have stayed to wash up though


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Really informative course. Thanks, Lee! Still felt we should have stayed to wash up though


Sounds like you had a fun time. Looking at the photo, I'm guessing an aeropress may be on order soon?


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Sounds like you had a fun time. Looking at the photo, I'm guessing an aeropress may be on order soon?


Yes! For out and about maybe. We could also cart the HG-1 with us too


----------



## hotmetal

I must say I do get plenty of enjoyment out of my AP and Aergrind combo. For one, it's super easy/forgiving and super portable. 2, it's the only way I have to do brewed coffee, as I don't have all the special kettles etc. 3, with the PUCK PUCK I can use it as a drip tower for cold brew. 4, no more crap coffee at work.

I probably should do a brew course but Sheffield is a bit too far alas. Maybe I'll have to see if Cupper Joe fancied an AP coffee morning?

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## LukeT

Just received a bag of Foundry Rocko Mountain, ordered after it seemed to come so recommended on here. Only a few days roasted so probably not really ready yet but I have to say it's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## hotmetal

Foundry's Rocko is pretty high on my list of best coffees ever (or at least, personal favourite). Avenue and Jolly Bean roasted theirs very well too. I just love the Ethiopian natural. If I wasn't on LSOL I'd just have a foundry sub and try to get as much Ethiopian natural as I could while in season. Mind you we had 2 in a row on LSOL so it's all good!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

hotmetal said:


> Foundry's Rocko is pretty high on my list of best coffees ever (or at least, personal favourite). Avenue and Jolly Bean roasted theirs very well too. I just love the Ethiopian natural. If I wasn't on LSOL I'd just have a foundry sub and try to get as much Ethiopian natural as I could while in season. Mind you we had 2 in a row on LSOL so it's all good!
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


You just have to try the Kayon Mountain......so good.


----------



## hotmetal

Just ordered a bag of Kayon and a bag of Rocko. Its been a few months... I keep talking about it, now it's done!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Union8

Just received this morning a bag of Las Lajas, Rocko, Rio Magdalena & Rianjangi..it will be the first time with Las Lajas looking forward to the favours....


----------



## LukeT

Also got the Las Lajas to try next but with LSOL and the Rocko on the go and disappearing for a week it'll have to suffer a little freezer time.


----------



## hotmetal

These guys are fast! Ordered Sunday, they roasted and posted it Sunday, got it this morning (Tue)! Now how long should I rest it? 

Only half joking - got 2 days worth in the hopper. Might have to start off with the Aeropress by Thurs. Probably the best way to drink it anyway...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

My Guat beans turned up today, I went for the Joya Oscura as the write up for them made my mouth water. I do like a Guatemalan bean, this region seems to always hit my sweet spot so looking forwards to cracking into these tomorrow morning.


----------



## Benjijames28

Union8 said:


> Just received this morning a bag of Las Lajas, Rocko, Rio Magdalena & Rianjangi..it will be the first time with Las Lajas looking forward to the favours....


I've been having last Lajas at the foundry cafe this week. It's a nice coffee.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Hairy_Hogg said:


> My Guat beans turned up today, I went for the Joya Oscura as the write up for them made my mouth water. I do like a Guatemalan bean, this region seems to always hit my sweet spot so looking forwards to cracking into these tomorrow morning.


They are as good as expected


----------



## sanadsaad

Can't believe I live 6 mins from them and can't go. So close yet so far


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hairy_Hogg said:


> My Guat beans turned up today, I went for the Joya Oscura as the write up for them made my mouth water. I do like a Guatemalan bean, this region seems to always hit my sweet spot so looking forwards to cracking into these tomorrow morning.


Yeah, agreed. It's a country that produces such a wide range of coffee that I'm not sure that there is a typical Guat anymore. Everything we've had from that country in the last 3-4 years has been


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Oh, quick one. We're moving our roaster to a brand new space and opening another coffee bar at the new place too. This means our last roast will be this coming Tuesday. We're hoping g we'll be back up and running within a few days but we have some checking and testing to do after the roaster has been moved.

Worst case, there will be no production roasts until the following Tuesday - so please get your orders in soon


----------



## MildredM

Good luck with the move - it looks like a fabulous, light-filled space


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

MildredM said:


> Good luck with the move - it looks like a fabulous, light-filled space


Yeah, it's a great building, just dripping with character.


----------



## thesmileyone

jj-x-ray said:


> Also why are you afraid of credit/finance? Totally pragmatic way of spreading cost of big purchases. If used responsibly there should be no issue.
> 
> Most people can't afford a house or a car outright, so they use mortgage/loans.....same idea here only scaled down.


If you do consumer research, most people are living tail to tail on credit, come the end of the month they can't even afford £10 of fuel for their fancy £50k / £500 a month credited cars, and if they lose their job then they are stuffed.

Having something anchoring you down to fiscally producing is not the kind of burden I want in my life. If I decide tomorrow to move to Tokyo I want to be able to just...move to Tokyo and not having to consider a mortage / car payment / any other credit.

I really worry about people with a lot of credit because it is pretty obvious there is going to be a huge adjustment soon, people losing faith in the USD already and that dominos around the world. https://www.rt.com/business/442410-gold-demand-up-dollar/

Unfortunatly people these days are perfectly happy just going bankrupt and someone else having to pay their debt, and in a few years being able to get back on the credit game.

I have never used credit and as a result I have been perfectly safe every time there have been financial problems like in 2009.


----------



## MildredM

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, it's a great building, just dripping with character.


Can't wait to visit once you're settled in


----------



## Benjijames28

MildredM said:


> Can't wait to visit once you're settled in


There's quite a few other interesting companies opening in the same building too. You could make a day of it lol.


----------



## MildredM

Congrats Foundry on your new venture! Can't wait to visit soon









Theres a mention of the project here:

@22:51 BBC Look North

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0bqlsjh/look-north-yorkshire-evening-news-08112018


----------



## Zeak

Was planning to give it a go, but shipping is a tad overpriced IMO. I usually get a kilo bag since it's more convenient. But free shipping starts at £35, while the a kilo of most expensive lot is conveniently priced at £34.50. So with shipping it's almost £40.. Guess I'm back to Rave then.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Zeak said:


> Was planning to give it a go, but shipping is a tad overpriced IMO. I usually get a kilo bag since it's more convenient. But free shipping starts at £35, while the a kilo of most expensive lot is conveniently priced at £34.50. So with shipping it's almost £40.. Guess I'm back to Rave then.


Guess your missing out on some quality coffee then.....


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Zeak said:


> Was planning to give it a go, but shipping is a tad overpriced IMO. I usually get a kilo bag since it's more convenient. But free shipping starts at £35, while the a kilo of most expensive lot is conveniently priced at £34.50. So with shipping it's almost £40.. Guess I'm back to Rave then.


Just add a 250g bag of something different to try. Hey presto, another bag of coffee to enjoy and free shipping.


----------



## adam85

Having read this part of the forums for the first time, I've decided to 'treat' myself to a bag of the @foundarycoffeeroasters.co.uk coffee -- as never delved away from than that in which is made/sold locally (or that sold by the supermarkets







). Fingers crossed - sounds nice!


----------



## Zeak

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Guess your missing out on some quality coffee then.....


Might grab a 250g pack for starter to check if it's really that great.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

I would not describe Foundry as overpriced at all. Their beans are *really* good, and whilst there may be a level above where they are at (although I'm really not sure), the prices for that level are pretty extreme (look at Square Mile or Workshop etc for a price comparison)

I certainly can't remember getting a coffee from Foundry I haven't been happy with, and I am .... relatively fussy.


----------



## mmmatron

It would be a shame to miss out on Foundry's offerings due to p&p. Outside of the LSOL subscription they're always my go to. I've had some real 'wow' moments with their coffee, so I'd say it really is that good.


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> It would be a shame to miss out on Foundry's offerings due to p&p. Outside of the LSOL subscription they're always my go to. I've had some real 'wow' moments with their coffee, so I'd say it really is that good.


I agree









I also like their ethos and commitment to their business.


----------



## hotmetal

I like their Rocko Mountain! I know there are a couple of other roasters that do it but foundry smash it year on year and also buy enough so you can get it most of the year. Whenever I've bought some, I just added a bag of something else just to make sure I'm not missing out on something else amazing, which ends up being great value as that tips it over on to £35+ and free shipping.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Jony

I don't think this time round The Rocko Mountain is great maybe it's just me.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

mmmatron said:


> It would be a shame to miss out on Foundry's offerings due to p&p. Outside of the LSOL subscription they're always my go to. I've had some real 'wow' moments with their coffee, so I'd say it really is that good.


+1 for this, cannot agree more.


----------



## sanadsaad

Just ordered 1kg of the Rio Magdalena. Love me a good chocolate bean


----------



## PPapa

Is Foundry no longer providing 15% off for CFUK members? The code I had doesn't work anymore.


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Is Foundry no longer providing 15% off for CFUK members? The code I had doesn't work anymore.


No, they've got a loyalty scheme running now


----------



## Benjijames28

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> I would not describe Foundry as overpriced at all. Their beans are *really* good, and whilst there may be a level above where they are at (although I'm really not sure), the prices for that level are pretty extreme (look at Square Mile or Workshop etc for a price comparison)
> 
> I certainly can't remember getting a coffee from Foundry I haven't been happy with, and I am .... relatively fussy.


Almost all the coffee I buy is from foundry. One they are local to me and secondly I know what I'm getting.

I've been looking at some other roasters that are supposed to be some of the best in the country and your looking at prices much much higher than foundry. I don't see how anyone could see their coffee as expensive.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Zeak said:


> Was planning to give it a go, but shipping is a tad overpriced IMO. I usually get a kilo bag since it's more convenient. But free shipping starts at £35, while the a kilo of most expensive lot is conveniently priced at £34.50. So with shipping it's almost £40.. Guess I'm back to Rave then.


It's always hard to know how best to deal with shipping. We went with the current model because it rewards a purchase of one kilo and one other bag which also makes us able to cover the shipping and still work on reasonable margins. DPD costs us more than £5 too and we wish we could access cheaper options. There are certainly cheaper couriers around but on the whole DPD offer great service so we've stuck with them. Similarly, shipping via Royal Mail costs us more than we charge at £1.50, at least once the mailer envelope is taken into account. We'd always encourage people to consider the total cost as we all know that there is no such thing as 'free' shipping, you're always going to be paying for it one way or another!


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

I'm getting a bit fed up with Foundry and looking elsewhere for my coffee now. The problem is the website Ordering used to be simple with one click with pay pal. Now the website wants an account etc, things keep popping up etc etc. Too many emails too....try and unsubscribe, works for a bit then find I've forgotten to unclick somewhere. it is just too complicated to order a bag of beans now, so I give up and now I find the 15% discount no longer works


----------



## Syenitic

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> I'm getting a bit fed up with Foundry and looking elsewhere for my coffee now. The problem is the website Ordering used to be simple with one click with pay pal. Now the website wants an account etc, things keep popping up etc etc. Too many emails too....try and unsubscribe, works for a bit then find I've forgotten to unclick somewhere. it is just too complicated to order a bag of beans now, so I give up and now I find the 15% discount no longer works


Maybe you should put your concerns directly to them in an email rather than a public forum, have a grown up discussion and see if there is any common ground - you never know you could be the champion that makes things better for everyone - Customer & Foundry alike?


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

Syenitic said:


> Maybe you should put your concerns directly to them in an email rather than a public forum, have a grown up discussion and see if there is any common ground - you never know you could be the champion that makes things better for everyone - Customer & Foundry alike?


 fair point but private email too easy to ignore.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> fair point but private email too easy to ignore.


Think you would have found Foundry would not have ignored you.


----------



## ATZ

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> fair point but private email too easy to ignore.


I got a personal email thanking me for my last order. To which I responded and they responded back. Good customer service in my opinion and I've enjoyed every order I've had from Foundry.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

Yes, I have also found that foundry are quick to reply to emails and their coffee is excellent. I have found delivery to be swift and efficient. In my experience I have found customer service to be excellent.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I can definitely confirm that we're always happy to hear suggestions for how things can be improved. 

Accounts are necessary to ensure that address details are populated properly and also so that the loyalty points system works - this replaces the 15% discount with the same level of discount for regular customers. Setting up an account is a one off process that makes checkout across all payment mentions much quicker - you're right, PayPal customers have been able to do quick checkouts for ages.

Do you mean emails related to the ordering process? Our email subscribers get around 12-15 emails per year at the moment.

Maybe I should order a bag of coffee myself and see how it all works, it could be that there are things that could be streamlined.


----------



## MildredM

Always a swift, trouble free process for me - and I prefer the Loyalty Points system, save remembering to enter a code


----------



## hangerhead

I wrote this to foundry earlier today but in case they don't reply before I struggle to make the next cup...can anyonel else help?

Hi - I bought a 1kg bag of these recently, having previously got used to 1:2 ratios with darker roasts (from Rave).

I've looked at ratios or these lighter/medium roast coffees but have to say I am not doing so well with it.

I tried 20g into both 40 and 45g extractions, atking variably from 35 to 50 seconds.

I get what looks like a good extraction, but the crema tends to lack body and then overall taste is quite sour.

Should I have a raised temp?\Everything I've read about the lighter roasts suggest they need higher temp and often a tighter grind/longer extraction.

Can you give me a ball park set of numbers with temp (i have a rancilio silvia with a PID that I set at 106C at the brewhead, and a recently acquired niche zero grinder).

so, ratio, and temp and time to extract, would be useful please.


----------



## J_Fo

I'm sure a grown up will come along & advise







but with my very limited knowledge I'd say that sourness is a sign of underextraction so I'd suggest going longer say 20 in 50 or 60 out. If that's no good try & tighten the grind a bit more.

Might be worth noting that some lighter roasts tend to be brighter so could be a case of getting used to that difference in taste a bit as well.


----------



## hangerhead

hi - i ground 20 gr so foinely, that the machine was nearly choked







that's on the niche zero setting of around 19.

i'll loosen to around 20 and would expect the 20gr in >> 45gr out perhaps over 40 seconds. but i'm not sure what I need to get the optimal 'recipe' for these beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u

hangerhead said:


> hi - i ground 20 gr so foinely, that the machine was nearly choked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's on the niche zero setting of around 19.
> 
> i'll loosen to around 20 and would expect the 20gr in >> 45gr out perhaps over 40 seconds. but i'm not sure what I need to get the optimal 'recipe' for these beans.


Optimal recipe is one where the taste balances. Recipe will be different for each individual and see of gear.


----------



## hangerhead

hi - i get that. just looking for a relatively decent ballpark. to void changing so many variables and never knowing if I've got close, before i finish an entire bag feeling like I wasted most of it.

as an example, I used some rave beans recently and once I dialled in to the 1:2 ratio and dropped the temp to around 103, i got some excellent coffee.

I'm after similar ballpark from people who've used the rio magdalena beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u

hangerhead said:


> hi - i ground 20 gr so foinely, that the machine was nearly choked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's on the niche zero setting of around 19.
> 
> i'll loosen to around 20 and would expect the 20gr in >> 45gr out perhaps over 40 seconds. but i'm not sure what I need to get the optimal 'recipe' for these beans.


20 grams in what size basket tho?


----------



## hangerhead

i've a triple basket so (normally) i can get around 45-48gr out


----------



## Christof

Sorry for my ignorance but what does pm for discount code mean?


----------



## MildredM

Christof said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what does pm for discount code mean?


Foundry used to have a discount code for forum members, we could private message it to one another. They do a loyalty points system now though which automatically accrues point when you create an account and order online


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com - What are your roasting dates leading up to Xmas, I know the 12th and the 20th but is there one in between?

Also.... The Rio Magdalena beans, how long do you suggest resting those for espresso (new machine coming for Xmas and these seem the nearest match to flavours my wife would like who is a milk drinker)


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hairy_Hogg said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com - What are your roasting dates leading up to Xmas, I know the 12th and the 20th but is there one in between?
> 
> Also.... The Rio Magdalena beans, how long do you suggest resting those for espresso (new machine coming for Xmas and these seem the nearest match to flavours my wife would like who is a milk drinker)


It'll be a day or two before we get all our dates finalised but there should be at least one date between the 12th and the 20th. I'll get them up on the website homepage as soon as we get them confirmed.

As far as resting goes, I'd give the Rio at least a week. I'm tending to think that most coffee is worth leaving 10 days if you can, especially for espresso


----------



## Rom

Im sure that you had to send your Foundry account email address in a forum PM, then you would get added to a list that got the discount applied automatically at checkout?

I was a member here before so this might have been circa 2015 ish..



MildredM said:


> Foundry used to have a discount code for forum members, we could private message it to one another. They do a loyalty points system now though which automatically accrues point when you create an account and order online


----------



## hotmetal

You're right, that's how it *used to be*. Now you just build up loyalty points on your account each time you order. There's a one-off discount for signing up to the newsletter as well I think. I stupidly forgot to add it to my last order which was 1.25kg, but will try to remember next time!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Rom

Ah, ok. I've not ordered from foundry for a while. So the there isn't a better deal available to forum members.



hotmetal said:


> You're right, that's how it *used to be*. Now you just build up loyalty points on your account each time you order. There's a one-off discount for signing up to the newsletter as well I think. I stupidly forgot to add it to my last order which was 1.25kg, but will try to remember next time!
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal

Not as such, just the loyalty point system and the sign up offer, both of which equally apply to non members.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## mctrials23

Having a bit of an issue with one of the beans from Foundry roasters. Its the "Red de Mujeres" and I cannot for the life of me get a decent pour from it. I have had some OK tasting espresso from it but I am making a pigs ear of the pours currently. Using a naked portafilter I am seeing very watery extractions, multiple tails and generally a bit of a horrorshow. I am using a Niche grinder and an ACS minima E61 machine. I don't have these issues with other beans and I am a bit stuck.

Does anyone have any ideas? I am inclined to believe that its not a dodgy batch of beans and instead its something I am doing very wrong but I have tried changing the grind size all over the place and still can't find a place that gives me a nice even pour and anything approaching a nice looking extraction. I know the look of the extraction isn't everything but the taste isn't there either. I get hints of something good but no more than that.


----------



## ATZ

mctrials23 said:


> Having a bit of an issue with one of the beans from Foundry roasters. Its the "Red de Mujeres" and I cannot for the life of me get a decent pour from it. I have had some OK tasting espresso from it but I am making a pigs ear of the pours currently. Using a naked portafilter I am seeing very watery extractions, multiple tails and generally a bit of a horrorshow. I am using a Niche grinder and an ACS minima E61 machine. I don't have these issues with other beans and I am a bit stuck.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? I am inclined to believe that its not a dodgy batch of beans and instead its something I am doing very wrong but I have tried changing the grind size all over the place and still can't find a place that gives me a nice even pour and anything approaching a nice looking extraction. I know the look of the extraction isn't everything but the taste isn't there either. I get hints of something good but no more than that.


In my limited experience that sort of extraction either needs a higher dose or a tighter grind.


----------



## mctrials23

ATZ said:


> In my limited experience that sort of extraction either needs a higher dose or a tighter grind.


Cheers ATZ, I have tried a higher dose up to 19g and I don't think the basket will take much more without there being 0 headroom in the basket. Its an 18g VST. I just used the Niche shaker to literally shake the grinds and that seemed to help a bit but its not anywhere near perfect still.


----------



## ATZ

mctrials23 said:


> Cheers ATZ, I have tried a higher dose up to 19g and I don't think the basket will take much more without there being 0 headroom in the basket. Its an 18g VST. I just used the Niche shaker to literally shake the grinds and that seemed to help a bit but its not anywhere near perfect still.


Try giving them a proper mix in the grinds cup with a cocktail stick or distribution tool.


----------



## mctrials23

ATZ said:


> Try giving them a proper mix in the grinds cup with a cocktail stick or distribution tool.


That was what I was doing before but I thought I would try something more drastic! The shake seemed to make things a bit better. Honestly I have had trouble with Foundry beans in the past sometimes but I think its because I am going for a very light roast and the grinder is perhaps not quite getting the best out of the bean.


----------



## mmmatron

mctrials23 said:


> Having a bit of an issue with one of the beans from Foundry roasters. Its the "Red de Mujeres" and I cannot for the life of me get a decent pour from it. I have had some OK tasting espresso from it but I am making a pigs ear of the pours currently. Using a naked portafilter I am seeing very watery extractions, multiple tails and generally a bit of a horrorshow. I am using a Niche grinder and an ACS minima E61 machine. I don't have these issues with other beans and I am a bit stuck.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? I am inclined to believe that its not a dodgy batch of beans and instead its something I am doing very wrong but I have tried changing the grind size all over the place and still can't find a place that gives me a nice even pour and anything approaching a nice looking extraction. I know the look of the extraction isn't everything but the taste isn't there either. I get hints of something good but no more than that.


I've had a couple of beans recently where they've been horror shows in the PF but tasted amazing. In fact, I went back to a spouted PF for the last of the bag of LSOL this month, stopped me obsessing over pour and focussed on taste. I also gave the shower screen a good scrub cos it was a bit mucky, also helped.

In the main, if it tastes good, don't worry what it looks like. If it could taste better concentrate on changing grind for taste, not for how it looks


----------



## mctrials23

mmmatron said:


> I've had a couple of beans recently where they've been horror shows in the PF but tasted amazing. In fact, I went back to a spouted PF for the last of the bag of LSOL this month, stopped me obsessing over pour and focussed on taste. I also gave the shower screen a good scrub cos it was a bit mucky, also helped.
> 
> In the main, if it tastes good, don't worry what it looks like. If it could taste better concentrate on changing grind for taste, not for how it looks


Thanks for the reply. The coffee it makes isn't "bad" its just not as good as I was hoping or that the reviews on the site suggest. I get the occasional hint of what could be but its never more than that which is the frustrating part. If it tasted amazing and the poor was crap I wouldn't mind but neither is great and one is really bad. I know the look of the pour isn't the be all and end all but I assume that if the pour is crap then you are not getting the most out of the beans regardless of the taste in the cup.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

This stuff can be frustrating. We definitely have differences accords beans in that respect. We are using this coffee at the moment in our Cutlery Works Shop and we've ended up with 18g to 36g in about 30 seconds which is including a 6 second preinfusion on the levers, so a quicker time than most. At usual times we had some similar shots that were a bit messy. The quicker shots definitely pour and taste better so maybe try that. Sometimes it's good to question whether extracting more is the right way to go, it may be that you are already past the sweet spot and the results of extracting more just end in a 'tighter' shot that doesn't show the complexity in the coffee whereas going a bit quicker opens up the coffee and brings more depth and balance to the table.


----------



## MildredM

All I can say is this Rocko Mountain Ethiopia is superlative- this evenings was one of the best I've tasted. You really must be on song with the roaster


----------



## mctrials23

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> This stuff can be frustrating. We definitely have differences accords beans in that respect. We are using this coffee at the moment in our Cutlery Works Shop and we've ended up with 18g to 36g in about 30 seconds which is including a 6 second preinfusion on the levers, so a quicker time than most. At usual times we had some similar shots that were a bit messy. The quicker shots definitely pour and taste better so maybe try that. Sometimes it's good to question whether extracting more is the right way to go, it may be that you are already past the sweet spot and the results of extracting more just end in a 'tighter' shot that doesn't show the complexity in the coffee whereas going a bit quicker opens up the coffee and brings more depth and balance to the table.


Thanks for the reply. I know there is a really nice bean in there somewhere I'm just not getting it out! I'll give a shorter shot a go and see if I can improve things.


----------



## Mrboots2u

mmmatron said:


> I've had a couple of beans recently where they've been horror shows in the PF but tasted amazing. In fact, I went back to a spouted PF for the last of the bag of LSOL this month, stopped me obsessing over pour and focussed on taste. I also gave the shower screen a good scrub cos it was a bit mucky, also helped.
> 
> In the main, if it tastes good, don't worry what it looks like. If it could taste better concentrate on changing grind for taste, not for how it looks


Plus one on this, perhaps to the OP , go to spouts , cut the shot be weight , taste....

I know uneven extraction across a naked pf, can make coffee non optimum but at the same time it can colour whether a shot is good or great ( it did for me )


----------



## enrm6

A



MildredM said:


> All I can say is this Rocko Mountain Ethiopia is superlative- this evenings was one of the best I've tasted. You really must be on song with the roaster


That's good to hear, as I've just gotten some of that, but not opened it yet.


----------



## HBLP

I am back in the UK for a couple of weeks and am going to order some of the Rocko Mountain 27th Dec roast to take back home with me in the new year. Will be my first from Foundry and the first natural I put through my la Pavoni. I'm super excited for this!


----------



## HBLP

Had to come back to say Lee and the team at Foundry were wonderful. Due to only being in the UK a short time, visiting family from Germany, there were some complications where I wasn't going to be in the north when the package was received but rather down in London. A quick email to Lee and they redirected the package to London where I could pick it up and take it back with me to Germany. The Rocko Mountain is absolutely beautiful, I've only tried it as an espresso and a flat white so far. My friend seems to love the Kayon I gifted him in his aeropress, too.

Couldn't recommend Foundry more after my first ever order from them, I'll be back in the future


----------



## hangerhead

i bought the Rio Magdalena in october and also using a niche zero grinder, managed to never get a single enjoyable cup - i'd ordered 1kg and have around 1/3 of it left. i managed to get what looked like ok pours but they were always thin and sour tasting and despite playing with temp, grind settings and extration times ( and all weighed in and out using suggested 1:2.5 recipes and beyond) honestly couldn't get a single cup I really liked. might be better as an americano or a milk drink but that's not for me.

I went back to rave and got the chatswood. it's good and stable, consistent pours, proper crema and a deeper flavour and better mouthfeel than the rio.

not sure what was wrong.

I might try a foundry again in the future - i was looking for something a little lighter roasted than my usual espressos but have gone back to what I know.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

hangerhead said:


> i bought the Rio Magdalena in october and also using a niche zero grinder, managed to never get a single enjoyable cup - i'd ordered 1kg and have around 1/3 of it left. i managed to get what looked like ok pours but they were always thin and sour tasting and despite playing with temp, grind settings and extration times ( and all weighed in and out using suggested 1:2.5 recipes and beyond) honestly couldn't get a single cup I really liked. might be better as an americano or a milk drink but that's not for me.
> 
> I went back to rave and got the chatswood. it's good and stable, consistent pours, proper crema and a deeper flavour and better mouthfeel than the rio.
> 
> not sure what was wrong.
> 
> I might try a foundry again in the future - i was looking for something a little lighter roasted than my usual espressos but have gone back to what I know.


It might be that you just aren't keen on how we roast coffee! - which is fine, thanks for giving us a try







if you're wanting to persevere with the last of it, it sounds as though you may need to extract more - ie if the shots look ok but thinner than you like and sour tasting. Tighten up the grind and stick with a 1:2 ratio and see if that helps. It's not a difficult coffee to work with so it may be that you just don't like it.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

HBLP said:


> Had to come back to say Lee and the team at Foundry were wonderful. Due to only being in the UK a short time, visiting family from Germany, there were some complications where I wasn't going to be in the north when the package was received but rather down in London. A quick email to Lee and they redirected the package to London where I could pick it up and take it back with me to Germany. The Rocko Mountain is absolutely beautiful, I've only tried it as an espresso and a flat white so far. My friend seems to love the Kayon I gifted him in his aeropress, too.
> 
> Couldn't recommend Foundry more after my first ever order from them, I'll be back in the future


Thank you! - really glad this all worked out in the end and great to hear that you are enjoying the coffee.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Any new beans on the horizon? just thinking about my upcoming purchases and trying to plan accordingly


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yeah, we have two new coffees in testing at the moment. One is almost certainly going to get launched within the next week, the other needs a bit more work!


----------



## Heligan

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hi Lee, it's around this time of year that I worry you're going to run out of Rocko Mountain before I've stocked up







. I know you said you'd bought plenty of this crop, so can I afford to wait a while before I order some more?

Also, I noticed that grinders and brew equipment have disappeared from your website - have you decided to focus on roasting and selling the Londinium machines going forward?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Heligan said:


> @foundrycoffeeroasters.com
> 
> Hi Lee, it's around this time of year that I worry you're going to run out of Rocko Mountain before I've stocked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know you said you'd bought plenty of this crop, so can I afford to wait a while before I order some more?
> 
> Also, I noticed that grinders and brew equipment have disappeared from your website - have you decided to focus on roasting and selling the Londinium machines going forward?


Sorry, I missed this message somehow. Yeah, we should have Rocko for another couple of months at least so I'm hoping we'll more or less make it through to the next harvest this time.

And yes! We have decided to stay focussed on beans and the Londinium machines. Mainly because all the other stuff is available lots of other places and we can't compete with amazon and the like on prices. We're just keeping some consumables - filter papers which people need from time to time.

I'm also in the very early stages of trying to find a good hand grinder to stock but we need something very high quality, available and with good support from the manufacturer. Not as easy as it sounds!


----------



## HBLP

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Sorry, I missed this message somehow. Yeah, we should have Rocko for another couple of months at least so I'm hoping we'll more or less make it through to the next harvest this time.
> 
> And yes! We have decided to stay focussed on beans and the Londinium machines. Mainly because all the other stuff is available lots of other places and we can't compete with amazon and the like on prices. We're just keeping some consumables - filter papers which people need from time to time.
> 
> I'm also in the very early stages of trying to find a good hand grinder to stock but we need something very high quality, available and with good support from the manufacturer. Not as easy as it sounds!


Kinu M47 might fit the bill there. Knock obviously has big issues with regard to support, for both direct customers and wholesale, Orphan Espresso too (and I'd argue the Lidos aren't *very* high quality, despite liking mine). Comandante is not so suitable for espresso which I guess you'd want. Helor could be an option too, and I don't know anyone else who sells the Helor 101 in Europe!

Anyway, guess you will do your own research, but maybe gives you something to look at


----------



## Heligan

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Sorry, I missed this message somehow. Yeah, we should have Rocko for another couple of months at least so I'm hoping we'll more or less make it through to the next harvest this time.
> 
> And yes! We have decided to stay focussed on beans and the Londinium machines. Mainly because all the other stuff is available lots of other places and we can't compete with amazon and the like on prices. We're just keeping some consumables - filter papers which people need from time to time.
> 
> I'm also in the very early stages of trying to find a good hand grinder to stock but we need something very high quality, available and with good support from the manufacturer. Not as easy as it sounds!


Thanks Lee. Glad to hear the Rocko should be available for a while longer







. I'm edging towards making a decision to get an EK, so I'm sorry you're not carrying them any longer but I understand the thinking behind it. Good luck finding a hand grinder you're happy to offer.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, we have two new coffees in testing at the moment. One is almost certainly going to get launched within the next week, the other needs a bit more work!


Not seen any new beans for a while, have £10 of credit on my account now burning a hole in my pocket! Anything coming Lee?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Not seen any new beans for a while, have £10 of credit on my account now burning a hole in my pocket! Anything coming Lee?


yeah, we have a couple of coffees in development. Both are close but we don't let anything out until we're sure that its as good-as it can be. I'm 99% sure that at least one will get signed off later this week as we're happy with the profile but wanted to try another tiny tweak first!


----------



## DH83

Hi,

Thank you for the delivery of my first proper bag of beans. I went for the Rocko Mountain Reserve. Glad to see others on here like it. Should I be still be aiming for 1:2 in 42secs as per the brewing recommendation on your website?

Cheers


----------



## Breezy

Also got a the Rocko Mountain reserve yesterday assuming I should let it rest for at least a week before attempting espresso, what's the general espresso ratio and v60 ratios everyone is using?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DH83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the delivery of my first proper bag of beans. I went for the Rocko Mountain Reserve. Glad to see others on here like it. Should I be still be aiming for 1:2 in 42secs as per the brewing recommendation on your website?
> 
> Cheers


Don't stress over the time , as there machine is running a 6 second pre infusion.

Aim for that ratio perhaps at 30 seconds.

It's gonna be a different kettle of coffee to medium roast, toffee, coffee, nuts . But I really like those naturals as a base for milk drinks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Breezy said:


> Also got a the Rocko Mountain reserve yesterday assuming I should let it rest for at least a week before attempting espresso, what's the general espresso ratio and v60 ratios everyone is using?


I had rocking from other roasters .

V60 i used the @MWJB v60 process for one cup

13.5 add 225 g of water in short pours .

Aim to ballpark drain of bed from water 3-3.20 ish

Espresso minimum 1:2 , ball park 30 seconds , linger ish shot.

Don't be afraid to experiment with heavier shots 1:2.5


----------



## Breezy

ok so with the Gaggia and @MWJB method which he has been very helpful with something like 6 x 40g pours 30 seconds apart? or smaller intervals / no of pours

and for espresso in usually dose 17g in my Gaggia double basket so for 1:2 to begin with aim for 17g > 34g in around 30 secs?

looking forward to the change from chocolate and nuts!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I do this one.

https://wp.me/p61SIk-ga

Re espresso yeah sounds good .don't worry about sticking to strictly to time I'd be ok with 30-40 seconds ish.


----------



## Breezy

Mrboots2u said:


> I do this one.
> 
> https://wp.me/p61SIk-ga
> 
> Re espresso yeah sounds good .don't worry about sticking to strictly to time I'd be ok with 30-40 seconds ish.


used that recipe this morning and there was some nice flavours coming through but a tiny bit of sourness maybe due to the fact the water wasn't straight off the boil but the bed extracted at 3:30

im only 5 days post roast too so that may also be the isssue


----------



## Mrboots2u

Breezy said:


> used that recipe this morning and there was some nice flavours coming through but a tiny bit of sourness maybe due to the fact the water wasn't straight off the boil but the bed extracted at 3:30
> 
> im only 5 days post roast too so that may also be the isssue


5 days is fine.

Yeah try with hotter water or grind just a touch finer.


----------



## Jony

Why is it on my last 18G of Rocko I nail the brew, strawberry galore not every time is the money shot,haha


----------



## Breezy

Mrboots2u said:


> 5 days is fine.
> 
> Yeah try with hotter water or grind just a touch finer.


hotter water got rid of the sourness 2nd time round and it tasted slightly over extracted so i think if i coarsen the grind up slightly it should be just right hopefully


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Morning all, so thanks for bearing with us on this one. The two new beans we have will be launched on Tuesday. It's taken a bit longer to get the labels sorted this time but they're on their way now. Full details will be out on Tuesday but we have a new decaf and a really delicious new comfort offering from Rwanda. We've also just secured another amazing coffee for the second year running, but that one has only just landed so will be a good few weeks away yet. .....and finally, you can now buy our beans green! Phew, busy week.


----------



## Breezy

So the Rocko Mountain I'm still getting slight bit of sourness @ 94oC on the gaiggia at 17g > 34g in around 33 seconds so extract longer or hotter or both?


----------



## Breezy

So the Rocko Mountain IÂ'm still getting slight bit of sourness @ 94oC on the gaiggia at 17g > 34g in around 33 seconds so extract longer or hotter or both?


----------



## J_Fo

Breezy said:


> So the Rocko Mountain IÂ'm still getting slight bit of sourness @ 94oC on the gaiggia at 17g > 34g in around 33 seconds so extract longer or hotter or both?


I'm going 18 - 45 with my classic at 94 and getting really nice results


----------



## Fez

Just finished my first bag of coffee from foundry. Rio Magdalena - Colombia. 18 in 40 out in about 45ish seconds with a 10ish second pre-infusion. They were delicious!

It did however take me half a bag to get to that recipe. So I guess it's a good thing I ordered 2 bags









I am gonna crack open the rocko mountain tomorrow morning though


----------



## Breezy

Jon_Foster said:


> I'm going 18 - 45 with my classic at 94 and getting really nice results


thanks for the info so longer extraction and ratio and what sort of time was that extraction in?


----------



## J_Fo

Breezy said:


> thanks for the info so longer extraction and ratio and what sort of time was that extraction in?


Running at 35 seconds (give or take a second either way), I'm not hugely experienced but FWIW I'd suggest starting by keeping the grind as is and just go with the longer ratio, if that's good sorted if not maybe tighten up the grind a little at that stage.


----------



## AndyZap

Fez said:


> Just finished my first bag of coffee from foundry. Rio Magdalena - Colombia. 18 in 40 out in about 45ish seconds with a 10ish second pre-infusion. They were delicious!
> 
> It did however take me half a bag to get to that recipe. So I guess it's a good thing I ordered 2 bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna crack open the rocko mountain tomorrow morning though


I have a similar story: first half of a Rio Magdalena bag went unnoticed, probably because it was sandwiched between two other great coffees from Foundry, Karumandi AA and Rocko Mountain. Pulled the second half from the freezer recently, and discovered that it is delicious with long lasting choc/caramel aftertaste even in FW.

With a dimmer I tied to do a kind of a lever profile on my Gaggia: first 10 sec keep the dimmer at the minimum setting, this gives a low-pressure pre-infusion. Then rump the pressure to around 8 bar and keep the dimmer at this setting. As the flow increases with time, the pressure drops to about 2-3 bars at the end of the shot. I use 18.5g -> 39g in 45 sec, incl 10 sec pre-infusion.


----------



## Breezy

Almost out of the Rocko Mountain which I've really enjoyed however i'm tempted to get the Rio Magladena again but really struggled with it last time, surely there must be some proven success stories with it now?


----------



## Fez

Breezy said:


> Almost out of the Rocko Mountain which I've really enjoyed however i'm tempted to get the Rio Magladena again but really struggled with it last time, surely there must be some proven success stories with it now?


Surprisingly I managed to get Rio Magladena dialled in far easier than Rocko mountain. It's delicious once dialled in and will definitely be a repeat order for me


----------



## Breezy

Fez said:


> Surprisingly I managed to get Rio Magladena dialled in far easier than Rocko mountain. It's delicious once dialled in and will definitely be a repeat order for me


i found the rocko quite easy but the Rio Magdalena a nightmare!

anyone had decent results with a gaggia and v60?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Just got some news. New crop Rocko Mountain is due to land in a couple of weeks! Fingers crossed it'll be as good as ever. Assuming it's up to scratch, this will be the 6th crop we've taken in a row. Luckily we have enough of the current crop to last another 2-3 weeks too.


----------



## bronc

Anyone else feeling the newsletter/email communication has become a bit too pushy lately? I've started receiving a lot more emails the past few months than I did before. I know I could unsubscribe but I do enjoy the occasional news about new beans, etc.


----------



## Glenn

Worth feeding the info back to the Foundry team as I'm sure you're not alone in your thoughts.


----------



## Planter

Have had a bit of a look. But is quite difficult on tapatalk.

Does the foundry discount code no long er exist. I had one previously but it no longer works.


----------



## Jony

Stopped last year, loyalty points now. That doesn't suit me.


----------



## Planter

Ah, now you mention it. I remember that. I just hadn't had anything off them for a while.

Cheers mate


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Rocko Mountain is back!


----------



## jlarkin

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Rocko Mountain is back!


 Guys Rock...oh beaten to it ?


----------



## MildredM

We should shout it from . . . The mountain top ?


----------



## HBLP

Anyone tried this Arcangel from Bolivia? Sounds interesting. I was very tempted until reading this review









Shame, I was really looking for a new bean for my after-pickled-egg shots.


----------



## hotmetal

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Rocko Mountain is back!


I've been waiting for what seems like an eternity (hmm, a month?) My mate has been badgering me to get him some, just as it sold out. I was on the phone to him when Lee's email came in. Smashed in an order for both of us as soon as I was off the phone.

PS shhhhh! Don't tell everyone or they'll run out again!

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

bronc said:


> Anyone else feeling the newsletter/email communication has become a bit too pushy lately? I've started receiving a lot more emails the past few months than I did before. I know I could unsubscribe but I do enjoy the occasional news about new beans, etc.


Thanks for the feedback. Email is a really useful way of us keeping people updated (and it really helps to generate sales for us). Everyone has different levels of tolerance for these things I know. Personally, there are only a couple of companies I can think of where I don't find emails annoying so I know where you are coming from!

We currently send out between 1-2 emails per month and only when we have something that we think is of interest to subscribers. We always include 'buy now' buttons when announcing new beans as it makes it really easy for anyone interested to place an order with just a couple of clicks.

We've also been keen to make sure that it's super easy to us subscribe for anyone that wants to.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

hotmetal said:


> I've been waiting for what seems like an eternity (hmm, a month?) My mate has been badgering me to get him some, just as it sold out. I was on the phone to him when Lee's email came in. Smashed in an order for both of us as soon as I was off the phone.
> 
> PS shhhhh! Don't tell everyone or they'll run out again!
> 
> ___
> Eat, drink and be merry


Haha. Yeah, yet again we've tried to buy enough to last through till next years harvest but who knows whether we'll manage it this time or not! Definitely unlikely to run out anytime soon.







....although judging by the number of orders for this coffee over the past few days, I'm starting to think we may come up short again!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

HBLP said:


> Anyone tried this Arcangel from Bolivia? Sounds interesting. I was very tempted until reading this review
> <img alt="image.thumb.png.11552621a455000083239997bdb3825c.png" data-fileid="30741" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/image.thumb.png.11552621a455000083239997bdb3825c.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> 
> Shame, I was really looking for a new bean for my after-pickled-egg shots.


Yep, that one made me smile too.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Glenn said:


> Worth feeding the info back to the Foundry team as I'm sure you're not alone in your thoughts.


Yes please, feedback is also very very welcome!


----------



## Spooks

HBLP said:


> Anyone tried this Arcangel from Bolivia? Sounds interesting. I was very tempted until reading this review
> <img alt="image.thumb.png.11552621a455000083239997bdb3825c.png" data-fileid="30741" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/image.thumb.png.11552621a455000083239997bdb3825c.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> 
> Shame, I was really looking for a new bean for my after-pickled-egg shots.


Not tried drinking it after pickled eggs but this another brilliant coffee from Foundry. Not convinced I'm getting the best from it as my shots are still a bit too quick but as an espresso a wonderfully earthy taste that I love in natural coffees and in milk it cuts through with an almost boozy aftertaste. Recommended

Can't wait to try the latest Rocko

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffro

HBLP said:


> Anyone tried this Arcangel from Bolivia? Sounds interesting. I was very tempted until reading this review
> 
> View attachment 30741
> 
> 
> Shame, I was really looking for a new bean for my after-pickled-egg shots.


 I had it last year and it was an absolute banger. Worth every penny (aware its a tad expensive!)

If I wasn't totally inundated with beans at the moment I'd definitely grab some!

I've never had a pre-coffee pickled egg before... Sounds like I'm not missing anything!


----------



## Ryan_W

My next (and first) order is going to be:

Rocko Mountain - Ethiopia

Rio Magdalena - Colombia

I'm a fan of a sweet and not too overpowering bean, so hopefully the above shall fulfil those requirements...


----------



## blankets

I've just had my first few shots of Rocko and I'm amazed at how much the berry flavour comes through. I usually disregard the flavour profile spiel but it's accurate here. Quite lovely.

18g in 36/38g out ~30/32s.


----------



## J_Fo

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yes please, feedback is also very very welcome!


 On the subject of emails I have no problem with them if they help you guys generate custom, they're certainly nowhere near as invasive as ones from the big companies out there (Not coffee companies... I mean Adidas or whatever...).

Quick question re your reward system. I notice that when you get the £10 voucher (for example) it says minimum spend of £10. Does that mean you have to spend £10 cash to use your voucher (making an order of £20) or just that you need to order £10 of coffee to use the voucher?

Hope that makes sense...!

Looking forward to getting stuck into some Rocko Mountain again. ?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

blankets said:


> I've just had my first few shots of Rocko and I'm amazed at how much the berry flavour comes through. I usually disregard the flavour profile spiel but it's accurate here. Quite lovely.
> 18g in 36/38g out ~30/32s.


Great to hear you are enjoying the coffee. That's exactly the recipe that we are using for espresso too!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Jon_Foster said:


> On the subject of emails I have no problem with them if they help you guys generate custom, they're certainly nowhere near as invasive as ones from the big companies out there (Not coffee companies... I mean Adidas or whatever...).
> Quick question re your reward system. I notice that when you get the £10 voucher (for example) it says minimum spend of £10. Does that mean you have to spend £10 cash to use your voucher (making an order of £20) or just that you need to order £10 of coffee to use the voucher?
> Hope that makes sense...!
> Looking forward to getting stuck into some Rocko Mountain again.


Ah yes, this is just to make sure that you don't end up wasting your voucher credit as you don't get 'change'. So, it just means that your order needs to be for more than your voucher. If you have a £10 voucher to use, your order needs to be for at least £10.01. if we didn't see it up that way and your order was for a £7.50 bag of coffee, then you'd lose the remaining £2.50 on your voucher. Hope that makes sense. I'm sure there is a more succinct way of sorting that out.


----------



## J_Fo

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Ah yes, this is just to make sure that you don't end up wasting your voucher credit as you don't get 'change'. So, it just means that your order needs to be for more than your voucher. If you have a £10 voucher to use, your order needs to be for at least £10.01. if we didn't see it up that way and your order was for a £7.50 bag of coffee, then you'd lose the remaining £2.50 on your voucher. Hope that makes sense. I'm sure there is a more succinct way of sorting that out.


 That's great, thank you! ?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Afternoon all. I know these things are a bit annoying but believe it or not, they can really help us find new fans. If there are any Rocko fans here with a couple of seconds to spare, if really appreciate it if you could upvote those beans on this site. https://www.shortlist.com/lists/best-coffee-beans-400565

Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jony

cough free delivery?


----------



## Planter

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Afternoon all. I know these things are a bit annoying but believe it or not, they can really help us find new fans. If there are any Rocko fans here with a couple of seconds to spare, if really appreciate it if you could upvote those beans on this site. https://www.shortlist.com/lists/best-coffee-beans-400565
> 
> Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it.


Forum discount once again would also be appreciated. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## webdoc

lol they wouldn't give me a discount for 3kg of coffee ?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I think the discount system the offer is pretty fair, they have to make a living and they must spend a fair amount of time sourcing the quality coffee they offer and then getting the roasting profiles correct...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Every one has a opinion and these are ours, if this was a goto roaster obviously it will suit them, I am not one of them, I now only buy when get a Free delivery email and I order a Kilo £28.


----------



## Planter

Hairy_Hogg said:


> I think the discount system the offer is pretty fair, they have to make a living and they must spend a fair amount of time sourcing the quality coffee they offer and then getting the roasting profiles correct...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I get what you're saying, however I now use a few different roasters and don't use foundry any where near as much as I used too. This is no criticism of their roasting, I still enjoy them.

But when I can get offers and discounts off others I use then I typically will go with them.

My point was highlighting more to the fact that as a collective forum we direct a lot of traffic their way so a discount on occasion wouldn't be a bad thing. And the fact they are asking specifically for help to promote them currently, again, as a collective we are helping. So a bit of a benefit would be mutually beneficial for both.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmetal

I must admit I'm a huge fan of their Rocko as Lee well knows! As such I soon rack up a decent enough loyalty discount which keeps me happy. I've also upvoted it on the shortlist, it's #1 by a country mile - hope that doesn't mean we run out again next summer!!

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

hotmetal said:


> I must admit I'm a huge fan of their Rocko as Lee well knows! As such I soon rack up a decent enough loyalty discount which keeps me happy. I've also upvoted it on the shortlist, it's #1 by a country mile - hope that doesn't mean we run out again next summer!!
> 
> ___
> Eat, drink and be merry


It's never easy deciding what approach to take with any of this stuff. The loyalty points system gives exactly the same amount of discount as the forum code used to. The difference being that it opens up that same discount to people that buy coffee regularly from us.

Our business depends on repeat custom as new customers aren't easy to acquire and so that's why we took the decision to reward the regulars. I totally get that some people like shopping around for the best offers, and that's fine - but those aren't necessary the customers that we want to focus on. Discounts and the like are only useful from a business perspective as a way of getting people to try us out the first time (and they can even end up loss-making) but as I say, it's the repeat customers that make our business viable.

We don't even offer free shipping discounts codes or anything similar anymore. The only discount we offer at all is a one off 10% code for joining the mailing list. Nothing else. We're trying to focus instead on keeping prices as low as we can for the regulars.

Thanks to everyone who has clicked the link and voted for our beans, that stuff helps us to reach new people at low cost. We try and support the forum as much as we can. We pay several hundred pounds a year to advertise and I spend a fair bit of time answering messages from forum members about various things too. If there are other things we could do, I'd be happy to look at those.


----------



## iroko

I've just started my Rocko greens that I roasted recently, really happy with the blueberry notes.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

iroko said:


> I've just started my Rocko greens that I roasted recently, really happy with the blueberry notes.


Yeah, this years crop is the first one where I've found such big blueberry notes. I think this years crop is the second best one after that very first one 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

hotmetal said:


> I must admit I'm a huge fan of their Rocko as Lee well knows! As such I soon rack up a decent enough loyalty discount which keeps me happy. I've also upvoted it on the shortlist, it's #1 by a country mile - hope that doesn't mean we run out again next summer!!
> 
> ___
> Eat, drink and be merry


Thank you - I really appreciate it. I'm really hopeful that we'll get through till next crop. We bought almost twice the amount this year!


----------



## simontc

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, this years crop is the first one where I've found such big blueberry notes. I think this years crop is the second best one after that very first one 5 or 6 years ago.


I think the same- in filter this years crop is blueberry insanity. Definitely preferring it to last years. Also agree that the bean 5 odd years ago was insanely good- and probably the best I've had of rocko. The kilo from my last order finished today!

Arcangel is immense too- incredibly delicious.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

That one 5 years ago was a revelation. I remember tasting it and almost falling over as I ran to found Ian (in his den) to 'come quick and try this'!!! And 2 years ago, it was superb. Well, it is every year but some seem to stand out - this latest one is, I agree, up there with the best yet!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Three new coffees launched in the past few days and looking forward to getting stuck into the first production roasts tomorrow.

There's a Kenyan Peaberry, a natural Costa Rican and a lovely little number from Guatemala. Also managed to knock out the first test roasts of another three coffees today too but they will be several weeks away I expect. The one I'm looking forward to most there is a new bean from El Salvador - an origin that we haven't stocked for three or four years but instantly fell in love with the pre-shipment sample and can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## simontc

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Three new coffees launched in the past few days and looking forward to getting stuck into the first production roasts tomorrow.
> 
> There's a Kenyan Peaberry, a natural Costa Rican and a lovely little number from Guatemala. Also managed to knock out the first test roasts of another three coffees today too but they will be several weeks away I expect. The one I'm looking forward to most there is a new bean from El Salvador - an origin that we haven't stocked for three or four years but instantly fell in love with the pre-shipment sample and can't wait to see how it turns out.


Looking forward to the el Salvador!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

simontc said:


> Looking forward to the el Salvador!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Me too ....although after testing the first prototype profiles yesterday, there is an awful lot of work to do.


----------



## simontc

Here's one for you @foundrycoffeeroasters.com .... your subscription system. I've decided to go the subs route in order to try to avoid running out of beans.... is it possible to do a 250g every fortnight of a different bean???

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

simontc said:


> Here's one for you @foundrycoffeeroasters.com .... your subscription system. I've decided to go the subs route in order to try to avoid running out of beans.... is it possible to do a 250g every fortnight of a different bean???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Sadly not within the current set up. You get a different bean every month but you only get to choose the quantity rather than the frequency.


----------



## catpuccino

Just seen that you're now offering 500g bags @foundrycoffeeroasters.com - thanks!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

catpuccino said:


> Just seen that you're now offering 500g bags @foundrycoffeeroasters.com - thanks!


You're welcome! - and they seem to be proving popular already! We're also now fully recyclable as far as all our coffee packaging goes.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

There's more info about these changes if anyone wants to know more here

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/blogs/news/choice-its-a-good-thing-right


----------



## simontc

I miss the 350s... was such a good amount of coffee; enough to hit a rhythm with brewing and then enjoy a load of nailed recipes... 250 always runs out too soon and you only get a few solid pinnacle brews.... 1kg is waaaay too much and arifles bean variety. Maybe the 500 is a winner...

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

